# SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

NOR A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GETTING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO .WE A HAVE ENOUGH CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.MY CLUB''SPEAKING FOR THE STOCKTON CHAPTER'' WILL HELP SET THE MARK TO DO THIS EVERYOTHER WEEKEND OR ONCE A MONTH..LETS CHOOSE A PARK STRIBLEY OR OAK WE REALLY DONT GET HARRASED AT EITHER PARK..SO LETS DO THIS GUYS .......ANY INPUT ...LETS PUT IT ALL ON THE TABLE ..AND GO FROM THERE ...I PERSONALLY LIKE OAK..BUT LET THE RIDERS CHOOSE...WEATHER PERMITTING WE CAN START THIS SUNDAY ....ANTDOGG


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:uh: 


> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 03:52 PM~19685177
> *NOR A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GETTING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO .WE A HAVE ENOUGH CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.MY CLUB''SPEAKING FOR THE STOCKTON CHAPTER'' WILL HELP SET THE MARK TO DO THIS EVERYOTHER WEEKEND OR ONCE A MONTH..LETS CHOOSE A PARK STRIBLEY OR OAK WE REALLY DONT GET HARRASED AT EITHER PARK..SO LETS DO THIS GUYS .......ANY INPUT ...LETS PUT IT ALL ON THE TABLE ..AND GO FROM THERE ...I PERSONALLY LIKE OAK..BUT LET THE RIDERS CHOOSE...WEATHER PERMITTING WE CAN START THIS SUNDAY ....ANTDOGG
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

WHERES ALL THE SURROUNDING CITY'S AT ,LODI ,LATHROP,MANTECA,TRACY,SAC,MODESTO...


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 06:11 PM~19685931
> *WHERES ALL THE SURROUNDING CITY'S AT ,LODI ,LATHROP,MANTECA,TRACY,SAC,MODESTO...
> *






lets do this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 04:52 PM~19685177
> *NOR A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GETTING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO .WE A HAVE ENOUGH CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.MY CLUB''SPEAKING FOR THE STOCKTON CHAPTER'' WILL HELP SET THE MARK TO DO THIS EVERYOTHER WEEKEND OR ONCE A MONTH..LETS CHOOSE A PARK STRIBLEY OR OAK WE REALLY DONT GET HARRASED AT EITHER PARK..SO LETS DO THIS GUYS .......ANY INPUT ...LETS PUT IT ALL ON THE TABLE ..AND GO FROM THERE ...I PERSONALLY LIKE OAK..BUT LET THE RIDERS CHOOSE...WEATHER PERMITTING WE CAN START THIS SUNDAY ....ANTDOGG
> *








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





we all need to do this once a month different city :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 24 2011, 05:16 PM~19685977
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> we all need to do this once a month different city :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FA SHO ...but this is in stockton


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's what's up let's do it BBQ


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

oak is right off thee freeway for sac...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 04:52 PM~19685177
> *NOR A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GETTING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO .WE A HAVE ENOUGH CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.MY CLUB''SPEAKING FOR THE STOCKTON CHAPTER'' WILL HELP SET THE MARK TO DO THIS EVERYOTHER WEEKEND OR ONCE A MONTH..LETS CHOOSE A PARK STRIBLEY OR OAK WE REALLY DONT GET HARRASED AT EITHER PARK..SO LETS DO THIS GUYS .......ANY INPUT ...LETS PUT IT ALL ON THE TABLE ..AND GO FROM THERE ...I PERSONALLY LIKE OAK..BUT LET THE RIDERS CHOOSE...WEATHER PERMITTING WE CAN START THIS SUNDAY ....ANTDOGG
> *


Sounds good  I think this Sunday is a little quick but like you said we all just need to get together and decide on a good day to go to the park and kick it. Hell Ant we have a shit load of parks in our town, who's to say we cant change it up every month or 2 weeks or whatever?? :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes sir ...ill be there this weekend tho ...doin it ..no hesitation .just ride :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I am always down to roll "Lala My Love" to any place! 

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 06:56 PM~19686435
> *Yes sir ...ill be there this weekend tho ...doin it ..no hesitation .just ride :biggrin:
> *


I misread the post or misunderstood, but I feel ya now  just like it used to be going to a park and having all the riders hanging out. Hell we can bounce from park to park :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 24 2011, 05:56 PM~19686439
> *I am always down to roll "Lala My Love" to any place!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


BAD ASS :wow:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 24 2011, 05:58 PM~19686456
> *I misread the post or misunderstood, but I feel ya now  just like it used to be going to a park and having all the riders hanging out.  Hell we can bounce from park to park :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


EXACTLY BRO...


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

I'M DOWN CAR OR NOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Jan 24 2011, 07:18 PM~19686704
> *I'M DOWN CAR OR NOT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHAT IT DO RIDAS............YES IT SOUNDS GOOD.....NOTHIN LIKE A FAMILY OUTING STROLLIN THROUGH THE PARK


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 05:31 PM~19685548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

SOUNDS GOOD TA ME.....LAY M LOW IN THE HOUSE AND DOWN TA RIDE


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Park to park sounds good lets just ride Sunday it is antdogg ttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> OAK PARK IS A GOOD PARK AND ALOT OF PARKING


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

LETS START AT OAK PARK.. EAT... CHILL...BULLSHIT THEN SEE WHAT PEOPLE ARE DOWN FOR ....  ROLL CALL BABY


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Jan 24 2011, 06:18 PM~19686704
> *I'M DOWN CAR OR NOT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DOWN FOR THE CAUSE ...THATS WHAT IT DO...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

http://mapq.st/fj5pVV


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

I Agree with Oak Park lot of room for parking. But Stribely is Old School gota get back to the Roots :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

LAYMLOW 
USO
SANGRE LATINA
IMPALAS
STOCKTON CUSTOMS
NEW STYLE
CHOLOS CC
THEE STYLISTICS
FRISCOS FINEST


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

OAK PARK IS THE ONE WITH THE ICE SKATE RINK? NEXT TO THE RAILROAD TRACKS OFF OF WEST LANE? :0


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Jan 24 2011, 08:45 PM~19688795
> *OAK PARK IS THE ONE WITH THE ICE SKATE RINK? NEXT TO THE RAILROAD TRACKS OFF OF WEST LANE? :0
> *


Yes sir


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

on the reals im down for cruisng Tracy in The House lets do it


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

COUPLE WEEKS IM READY...COMIN FROM TRACY... :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

IS SACRA INVITED :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19688937
> *IS SACRA INVITED :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


yeeah buddy


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19688937
> *IS SACRA INVITED :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST PLAYN :biggrin: I ALREADY NO


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jan 24 2011, 05:14 PM~19685960
> *lets do this  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shotgun... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

KOO.....BIG ANT IS THERE.......LAY-M-LOW STYLE


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

im down how about louis park


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 04:52 PM~19685177
> *NOR A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GETTING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO .WE A HAVE ENOUGH CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.MY CLUB''SPEAKING FOR THE STOCKTON CHAPTER'' WILL HELP SET THE MARK TO DO THIS EVERYOTHER WEEKEND OR ONCE A MONTH..LETS CHOOSE A PARK STRIBLEY OR OAK WE REALLY DONT GET HARRASED AT EITHER PARK..SO LETS DO THIS GUYS .......ANY INPUT ...LETS PUT IT ALL ON THE TABLE ..AND GO FROM THERE ...I PERSONALLY LIKE OAK..BUT LET THE RIDERS CHOOSE...WEATHER PERMITTING WE CAN START THIS SUNDAY ....ANTDOGG
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that sounds good sens other clubs arent doing nada. but all the car clubs soul stay unidos para todo .


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 04:52 PM~19685177
> *NOR A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GETTING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO .WE A HAVE ENOUGH CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.MY CLUB''SPEAKING FOR THE STOCKTON CHAPTER'' WILL HELP SET THE MARK TO DO THIS EVERYOTHER WEEKEND OR ONCE A MONTH..LETS CHOOSE A PARK STRIBLEY OR OAK WE REALLY DONT GET HARRASED AT EITHER PARK..SO LETS DO THIS GUYS .......ANY INPUT ...LETS PUT IT ALL ON THE TABLE ..AND GO FROM THERE ...I PERSONALLY LIKE OAK..BUT LET THE RIDERS CHOOSE...WEATHER PERMITTING WE CAN START THIS SUNDAY ....ANTDOGG
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that sounds good sens other clubs arent doing nada. but all the car clubs soul stay unidos para todo .


----------



## JR1 (May 5, 2003)

Oak Park Sounds good Lets do it


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds like it's on an crackin ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4_@Jan 25 2011, 04:15 PM~19695472
> *Sounds like it's on an crackin ttt
> *


i heard there was gonna be alot of TRAFFIC :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 07:05 PM~19686532
> *BAD ASS  :wow:
> *


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 25 2011, 03:47 PM~19695729
> *i heard there was gonna be alot of TRAFFIC :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0  :wow:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 04:31 PM~19685548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tri tip sunday


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 25 2011, 06:56 PM~19697088
> *tri tip sunday
> *


hey ant you Qing :wow:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ANT DOGG what up homie this is a bad weekend for me the weather is nice so lets get STOCKTONE crackin im goin to pm you my number


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

no football...I am down, we can get some fun in the wannabe sun for this weekend anyways...we will have to take it week by week because of the weather


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Jan 25 2011, 06:32 PM~19697496
> *hey ant you Qing :wow:
> *


Yeah u ain't...


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Alot of hits


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 25 2011, 08:40 PM~19698205
> *Yeah u ain't...
> *


i'll be at your spot THEN :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jan 25 2011, 08:16 PM~19697953
> *ANT DOGG  what up homie this is a bad weekend for me the weather is nice so lets get STOCKTONE  crackin im goin to pm you my number
> *


Whats up big bee zee u back in town i know u going to be able to slide thru.


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

I AM DOWN HOMIE LAY M LOW STOCKTON WILL BE THERE :uh:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 25 2011, 06:56 PM~19697088
> *tri tip sunday
> *


 wheres this park at, location and directions please


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Jan 26 2011, 01:21 PM~19704292
> *wheres this park at, location and directions please
> *


http://www.bing.com/maps/Default.aspx?v=2&...640047~pg.1hope this helps


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 26 2011, 05:46 PM~19706027
> *http://www.bing.com/maps/Default.aspx?v=2&...640047~pg.1hope this helps
> *


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

let me know if this is 100% going to happen, i might come through with my video camera


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2011, 09:14 AM~19702009
> *Whats up big bee zee u back in town i know u going to be able to slide thru.
> *


oh yhea i will be able to slide thru for a min or two :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 26 2011, 07:29 PM~19707662
> *let me know if this is 100% going to happen, i might come through with my video camera
> *


OH YEAH THIS IS HAPPENING 100.... WAS WITH CADZ 2 ENVY.. THERE IN ALSO


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Jan 26 2011, 10:27 AM~19703026
> * I AM DOWN HOMIE LAY M LOW STOCKTON WILL BE THERE   :uh:
> *


THATS WHAT IT IS JUAN ...STOCKTON ...UNITY...WE HAD THE CADDY HITTIN TODAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHATS UP WIT IT JUAN......YEAH I GOT THE 68....ITS KOO...NEEDS A HOMIE TOUCH UP THOUGH BUT ITS GONNA BE ALL GOOD...THINKIN BOUT BRINGIN IT OUT THIS SUNDAY BRO....SEE YA THERE....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by JR1_@Jan 25 2011, 05:54 AM~19691270
> *Oak Park Sounds good Lets do it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chin0_@Jan 25 2011, 12:30 AM~19690685
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: that sounds good sens other clubs arent doing nada. but all the car clubs soul stay unidos para todo .
> *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Jan 24 2011, 08:11 PM~19688278
> *I Agree with Oak Park lot of room for parking. But Stribely is Old School gota get back to the Roots   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT....  ....OR "DADS POINT"....TAKING REALLY BAC...... :wow:.....PUT BPCC DOWN ON THE LIST...HOMIE....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 27 2011, 04:43 PM~19715997
> *TATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT....   ....OR "DADS POINT"....TAKING REALLY BAC...... :wow:.....PUT BPCC DOWN ON THE LIST...HOMIE....
> *


That's right we can all meet up and talk about the next location. ..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

A MAJORITY OF OUR GUYS ARE GONNA BE IN TURLOCK FOR THE SWAP MEET SAT. AND SUNDAY :uh: BUT I'LL BE THERE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

May have to set a rain date...feb 13 ...we'll see what happens ....friggin whether


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 27 2011, 10:14 PM~19718887
> *May have to set a rain date...feb 13 ...we'll see what happens ....friggin whether
> *



Yeah Weather not looking too good :angry: :angry:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

:happysad: I BEEN WATCHING AND CHECKIN THE WEATHER FORCAST....AND THERES GONNA BE ONLY A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT SHOWERS......WHICH MEANS IT SHOULDNT RAIN BUT MERELY SHOWER OR SPRINKLE SLIGHTLY....IN OTHER WORDS LAY-M-LOW IS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE  IT DOESNT SOUND ANY WORSE THAN WHEN WE DID THE NEW YEARS PARADE AND THAT TURNED OUT GREAT.....SO GET OUT AND LETS SEE WHATS GOOD.....BUT IF SUNDAY MORNING COMES AND ITS RAINING THEN IM OUT BUT FOR NOW I THINK I CAN HANDLE A SLIGHT SHOWER.......SEE YA'LL THERE....BE THERE OR BE SQUARE


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Jan 28 2011, 08:54 AM~19721893
> *:happysad: I BEEN WATCHING AND CHECKIN THE WEATHER FORCAST....AND THERES GONNA BE ONLY A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT SHOWERS......WHICH MEANS IT SHOULDNT RAIN BUT MERELY SHOWER OR SPRINKLE SLIGHTLY....IN OTHER WORDS LAY-M-LOW IS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE    IT DOESNT SOUND ANY WORSE THAN WHEN WE DID THE NEW YEARS PARADE AND THAT TURNED OUT GREAT.....SO GET OUT AND LETS SEE WHATS GOOD.....BUT IF SUNDAY MORNING COMES AND ITS RAINING THEN IM OUT BUT FOR NOW I THINK I CAN HANDLE A SLIGHT SHOWER.......SEE YA'LL THERE....BE THERE OR BE SQUARE
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

WHAT UP BILLJACK NICE MEETING YOU TODAY


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Jan 28 2011, 09:54 AM~19721893
> *:happysad: I BEEN WATCHING AND CHECKIN THE WEATHER FORCAST....AND THERES GONNA BE ONLY A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT SHOWERS......WHICH MEANS IT SHOULDNT RAIN BUT MERELY SHOWER OR SPRINKLE SLIGHTLY....IN OTHER WORDS LAY-M-LOW IS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE    IT DOESNT SOUND ANY WORSE THAN WHEN WE DID THE NEW YEARS PARADE AND THAT TURNED OUT GREAT.....SO GET OUT AND LETS SEE WHATS GOOD.....BUT IF SUNDAY MORNING COMES AND ITS RAINING THEN IM OUT BUT FOR NOW I THINK I CAN HANDLE A SLIGHT SHOWER.......SEE YA'LL THERE....BE THERE OR BE SQUARE
> *


Thats what im talking about :wow:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Jan 28 2011, 07:09 PM~19725631
> *WHAT UP BILLJACK NICE  MEETING YOU TODAY
> *


nice meeting you to bro just looked at your thread on global warming :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice in Stockton right now ......fingers crossed


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 06:52 PM~19685177
> *NOR A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GETTING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO .WE A HAVE ENOUGH CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.MY CLUB''SPEAKING FOR THE STOCKTON CHAPTER'' WILL HELP SET THE MARK TO DO THIS EVERYOTHER WEEKEND OR ONCE A MONTH..LETS CHOOSE A PARK STRIBLEY OR OAK WE REALLY DONT GET HARRASED AT EITHER PARK..SO LETS DO THIS GUYS .......ANY INPUT ...LETS PUT IT ALL ON THE TABLE ..AND GO FROM THERE ...I PERSONALLY LIKE OAK..BUT LET THE RIDERS CHOOSE...WEATHER PERMITTING WE CAN START THIS SUNDAY ....ANTDOGG
> *


im down for that fasho


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Jan 29 2011, 08:03 PM~19733171
> *im down for that fasho
> *


IS IT GOING TO BE ON FOR SHO,N WHERE AT T-DOG IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHAT TIME WE GONNA SHOW UP??????????????????? NOON?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 27 2011, 10:14 PM~19718887
> *May have to set a rain date...feb 13 ...we'll see what happens ....friggin whether
> *


  WHAT DO YOU MEAN RAIN DATE??? i THOUGHT THIS WAS GOING TO BE AN ON GOING THING EVERY WEEKEND? NEXT WEEKEND IS SUPPOSED TO BE IN THE 60'S AND IF IT DOESNT RAIN TOMORROW I'LL BE OUT.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Jan 29 2011, 08:09 PM~19733647
> *WHAT TIME WE GONNA SHOW UP??????????????????? NOON?
> *


if no rain I'll be there at ten ...dont trip....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 29 2011, 08:22 PM~19733771
> * WHAT DO YOU MEAN RAIN DATE??? i THOUGHT THIS WAS GOING TO BE AN ON GOING THING EVERY WEEKEND? NEXT WEEKEND IS SUPPOSED TO BE IN THE 60'S AND IF IT DOESNT RAIN TOMORROW I'LL BE OUT.
> *


if it doesnt rain ill be out to ........are you there yet... :0 :uh:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

I LL call u all in the early morning


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

its only 9 should clear up ..hopefully..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 09:49 AM~19736406
> *its only 9 should clear up ..hopefully..
> *


  It's not happening this weekend homies  Try again next weekend


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

We will be there by 12:30 phuck it...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 11:58 AM~19737106
> *We will be there by 12:30 phuck it...
> *


Have Fun


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

We will ........ :0


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Show cars belong indoor


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 10:58 AM~19737106
> *We will be there by 12:30 phuck it...
> *


ya fuck it 
:biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

was up AL U GOING


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 12:09 PM~19737182
> *Show cars belong indoor
> *


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Grass too wet for my little ones. I'm staying indoors today, :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Jan 30 2011, 12:47 PM~19737407
> *ass too wet for my little one. I'm staying indoors today,  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 12:09 PM~19737182
> *Show cars belong indoor
> *




He was talking to you Frank ...... Trailer Queen!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

whats up frank.......you scared of a lil water?


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Getting the q going .....theres riders here...


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

PICS PLEASE :drama:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 02:37 PM~19737932
> *Getting the q going .....theres riders here...
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

fucked up day, hope yall had fun. my ignition control moduole took a shit, couldnt get the caddy started. maybe next time


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 30 2011, 06:37 PM~19739769
> *fucked up day, hope yall had fun. my ignition control moduole took a shit, couldnt get the caddy started. maybe next time
> *


We had big fun guru was there hittin switches :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Ant i know u got pics lil homie


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

It went down.....lol


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Jan 30 2011, 03:47 PM~19738816
> *PICS PLEASE :drama:
> *


keep eating popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 06:48 PM~19739888
> *keep eating popcorn :biggrin:
> *


popcorn and cold ones :cheesy:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

next one is going down at dads pointfor those who dont know luis park :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 06:53 PM~19739933
> *next one is going down at dads pointfor those who dont know luis park :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 06:05 PM~19740064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 manny in the house.....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

not bad for are first run stockton,


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 07:05 PM~19740064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit all the way from L.A. :wow:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

WE AINT PLAYIN OUT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

THATS THE GURUS CAR FOM BACK IN THE DAY.........  STOCKTOWN


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

THIS MORNING AT 10;45 STAY READY


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 07:12 PM~19740144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean set up love those air craft filters


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME SEE EVERYONE AFTER THE SUPERBOWL.......


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 06:16 PM~19740198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 07:23 PM~19740301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car was sick back when mike cajio owned it


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO AFTER SUPER BOWL


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 06:19 PM~19740257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKEN GOOD ANT DOGG


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

FEB 13 .....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 06:11 PM~19740124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT HOT FOR A MINUTE :cheesy:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Jan 30 2011, 06:38 PM~19740451
> *LOOKEN GOOD ANT DOGG
> *


KOOL


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 07:44 PM~19740503
> *GOT HOT FOR A MINUTE :cheesy:
> *


yea it did glad i was able to be there.


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

:roflmao: Had fun today homies and we will be donig it again. that how true riders do it in the stocktone.


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

I will be there feb 13 for sho . I am down to ride rain or shine true rider here :biggrin:


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Jan 30 2011, 07:04 PM~19740690
> *  :roflmao: Had fun today homies and we will be donig it again. that how true riders do it in the stocktone.
> *


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 30 2011, 10:57 AM~19737101
> * It's not happening this weekend homies   Try again next weekend
> *


negativity


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHATS GOOD RIDAS....LOOKED LIKE YALL HAD A BLAST....WISH I COULD HAVE BROUGHT MY LOW LOW OUT AND STAYED BUT SOME SHIT CAME UP....i DID STOP BY THOUGH IN MY TRUCK TO MEET THE FELLAS....I WILL BE OUT THERE FOR THE NEXT ONE ......DADS POINT.....BRINGIN MY GRUB AND MY FISHIN POLE!!!! :biggrin: SEE YALL THERE.....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Jan 30 2011, 08:59 PM~19742006
> *WHATS GOOD RIDAS....LOOKED LIKE YALL HAD A BLAST....WISH I COULD HAVE BROUGHT MY LOW LOW OUT AND STAYED BUT SOME SHIT CAME UP....i DID STOP BY THOUGH IN MY TRUCK TO MEET THE FELLAS....I WILL BE OUT THERE FOR THE NEXT ONE ......DADS POINT.....BRINGIN MY GRUB AND MY FISHIN POLE!!!!  :biggrin:  SEE YALL THERE.....
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

had fun out there too...aint nothing like b bque and cold beer...rain or shine


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 09:44 PM~19741795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Keep this thread going till we hook up again at dads point.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 09:58 PM~19741992
> *negativity
> *


 :werd: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:buttkick: :werd: :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

SEE ALL THE RIDAZ ON THE 13TH


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Jan 31 2011, 01:18 PM~19746515
> *CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride homie


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

was up mike


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Jan 31 2011, 07:58 PM~19750382
> *was up mike
> *


Sup Rob Just got home frome the shop.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 06:21 PM~19740279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tony dont play :0


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Jan 30 2011, 08:24 PM~19740874
> *  I will be there feb 13 for sho . I am down to ride rain or shine true rider here :biggrin:
> *


  Sup Conejo?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 31 2011, 08:04 PM~19750464
> *tony dont play :0
> *


yea it was good see some o.g.s out tony games mike cajio and ur pops steve aguire.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Jan 30 2011, 07:04 PM~19740690
> *  :roflmao: Had fun today homies and we will be donig it again. that how true riders do it in the stocktone.
> *


yes sir


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea mike was swigin conejos caddi.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2011, 07:07 PM~19750524
> *yea it was good see some o.g.s out tony games mike cajio and ur pops steve aguire.
> *


that how it should be ...we have alot of history in this town..


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2011, 07:09 PM~19750554
> *Yea mike was swigin conejos caddi.
> *


i got video :biggrin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 31 2011, 08:19 PM~19750698
> *:biggrin:
> i got video  :biggrin:
> *



Well lets see it :0 :0


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 31 2011, 08:19 PM~19750698
> *:biggrin:
> i got video  :biggrin:
> *


Dont need to see ur video i was there :wow:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2011, 07:36 PM~19750915
> *Dont need to see ur video i was there :wow:
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2011, 08:09 PM~19750554
> *Yea mike was swigin conejos caddi.
> *


conejo an l.j hottest cars in town right now


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanx 4 the comment.....i will be bringing it along with my 64 on the 13th see yall there


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

whats up fellas.....lets see the video :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 31 2011, 09:47 PM~19751918
> *conejo an l.j  hottest cars in town right now
> *


True


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 2 2011, 05:24 PM~19769702
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup big Bee Zee?


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 1 2011, 12:11 PM~19756975
> *TTT
> *


you guys rollin on the 13th or doing the swap meet thang


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 2 2011, 10:28 PM~19773481
> *you guys rollin on the 13th or doing the swap meet thang
> *


Maybe both but rollin forsure.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2011, 08:19 PM~19771768
> *Sup big Bee Zee?
> *


chillin in san bernardino sup with you bro


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

U know i am there for sure homies :cheesy:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Feb 3 2011, 12:59 PM~19778576
> * U know i am there for sure homies :cheesy:
> *


Me to I don't need anything at the swapmeet ..i rather put money on the carne


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 3 2011, 07:11 PM~19781060
> *Me to I don't need anything at the swapmeet ..i rather put money on the carne
> *


PUT YOUR MONEY ON THAT TREE BEFORE IT GOES THRU YOUR HOUSE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 31 2011, 07:47 PM~19750226
> *SEE ALL THE RIDAZ ON THE 13TH
> *


ttt


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

LAY-M-LOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE .....


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

juliani cardenas mamorial run


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lay M Low in the house for the juliani run....gonna see you all on the 13 for the "dads point" get together in stockton.....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 6 2011, 09:05 PM~19805428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: get down big ant


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

more info please, where are you guys meeting at? and what time? are you guys cruisin or just kicking it


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 7 2011, 10:19 AM~19808544
> *more info please, where are you guys meeting at? and what time? are you guys cruisin or just kicking it
> *


sunday were just kickin it and bbqin at louis park i will be there early,trying to get a map up


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YES SIR.....THANX BRO.....SEE YA THERE ANTDOGG...... I WILL HAVE MY VIDEO CAM READY


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 7 2011, 10:53 AM~19808762
> *YES SIR.....THANX BRO.....SEE YA THERE ANTDOGG...... I WILL HAVE MY VIDEO CAM READY
> *


right on bro


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 30 2011, 07:19 PM~19740257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

lay m low always ready to ride out any where as u can see and cadz 2 envy was ready to ride as well and had a good time on saturday on that run. :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YES SIR..........WE STILL WAITIN FOR THEM VIDEOS JUAN......
BLAST EM UP ON OUR PAGE HOMIE....... THIS ONES FRON THE 2011 PARADE
WE HAD HELLA FUN....


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Feb 7 2011, 06:54 PM~19812201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Rob


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

yes i agree robert...nice clean rides bro........


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

we will cruise thru... I will get these heuvones out of the house!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

beautiful rides  
see ya'll this sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

man now i got to dust the CHEV off and get my roll on.......see yall on the 13th :biggrin:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

i plan on going too.. got the word out..so hope more can make it :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

looks like a lot of peeps going to show. up


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

just put my beat back in my car..now just a lil more things here and there..so i can take my regal sunday


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2011, 07:08 AM~19834960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here we go again


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Feb 8 2011, 05:37 PM~19820879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great job homies were u guys meeting this weekend


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

what time you guys heading out there


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chin0_@Feb 10 2011, 10:19 AM~19835862
> *Great job homies were u guys meeting this weekend
> *


Louis park the homie antdogg is going to post directions.


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

big ant 007 lay m low  when i get the videos together i will post them k homie :roflmao:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2011, 06:49 PM~19839171
> *Louis park the homie antdogg is going to post directions.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

alright homie....much appreciated.......im hella sick right now with the flu.....but i think i will make it out there anyways.....so if ya see me out there chockin and coffin stay clear or catch the virus.....i will wave from a distance bro


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

danm you sick again homie ? i thought u was over that flu homie.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=37.956905...&q=loius%20park


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah....me too....i was just getn over it and BOOM just like that it hit me hard bro,,,,i been in beed for the last 3 days straight......still a lil drousy but im up today gonna try and burn it off or somethang fuck.....anybody have any penicillin they wanna sell....i need some that shit,,,,,,


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2011, 05:49 PM~19839171
> *Louis park the homie antdogg is going to post directions.
> *


SOUTH I-5 ...EXIT MONTE DIABLO AVE TURN LEFT .....GO STRAIGHT TILL YOU HIT THE PARK.....NORTH I-5 MAKE A RIGHT ON MONTE DIABLO ...


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 8 2011, 08:33 PM~19822373
> *man now i got to dust the CHEV off and get my roll on.......see yall on the 13th  :biggrin:
> *


yhea do that antdog and take off those diesel tires :biggrin:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Feb 8 2011, 04:37 PM~19820879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

sunny sunday whats up stockton riders


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Ready to roll I'll be at the park by 10:30


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

ready to head out too


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

we should be there about 12:30...getting the wife & kids out to "Disney on Ice" first!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WE ON OUR WAY HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

getting the camera charged up....... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WAT TIME IS THE KIK BACK TILL I WANNA HEAD OUT THERE IM IN TRACY BUT LET ME KNOW AND ITS IN THE PARK OFF OF MONTE DIABLO EXIT?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 13 2011, 07:11 PM~19860848
> *good turn out  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP BROTHA DID YOU TAKE THE RIDE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

VERY NICE TURN OUT....LOTS OF CLUBS SHOWIN OUT.....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT ONE  I WAS LOOKIN FOR THE HOPPERS....... :0


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 13 2011, 10:02 AM~19857642
> *Ready to roll I'll be at the park by 10:30
> *


THANKS 4 EVERYTHING ANT DOGG ANT THE STOCKTONE COMMUNITY HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Feb 13 2011, 07:31 PM~19861769
> *THANKS 4 EVERYTHING ANT DOGG ANT THE STOCKTONE COMMUNITY  HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY
> *


Cool to see all the clubs and solo riders come together and have a good time ...feb 27..next park....stribley


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice Pics Brandon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I wanted to go out there today but had to sit in the ER with the wifey. That Flu is kicking everyones ass right now


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 13 2011, 09:13 PM~19862342
> *Nice Pics Brandon :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I wanted to go out there today but had to sit in the ER with the wifey. That Flu is kicking everyones ass right now
> *


HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY GET BETTER BRO!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 13 2011, 09:20 PM~19862416
> *HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY GET BETTER BRO!!
> *


Thanks, got them Antibiotics now :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I WENT OUT THERE FOR A LIL BIT IN MY WHITE 79 GRAND PRIX AND IT WAS COOL, GONNA HAVE TO COME NEXT SUNDAY AND BRING THE BBQ GRILL AND SOMEGENTE AND SOME HYNAS.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 13 2011, 08:00 PM~19862151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAD A GOOD TIME KICKING IT WITH EVERYONE LIKE ALWAYS.. 
I LIKE THAT PIC IT LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

THE FAM AND I HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY. CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT GET TOGETHER :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 13 2011, 08:49 PM~19862719
> *THE FAM AND I HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY. CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT GET TOGETHER :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

LAST ONE TO LEAVE


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

THATS ALL I GOT ....BRANDON I KNOW YOU GOT MORE :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 13 2011, 09:56 PM~19862807
> *THATS ALL I GOT ....BRANDON I KNOW YOU GOT MORE :biggrin:
> *


NOT TOO MANY MORE, IM WORKIN ON MY DAUGHTERS CAMERA NOW......LOL


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I KNOW ME AND ANT WERENT THE ONLY ONES WITH CAMERAS. WERE'S ALL THE OTHER PICS????? :dunno:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 13 2011, 09:14 PM~19862965
> *I KNOW ME AND ANT WERENT THE ONLY ONES WITH CAMERAS. WERE'S ALL THE OTHER PICS????? :dunno:
> *


I HEARD THAT :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

IM DONE FOR NOW


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

had a great time cant wait till the next one..


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 13 2011, 10:14 PM~19862965
> *I KNOW ME AND ANT WERENT THE ONLY ONES WITH CAMERAS. WERE'S ALL THE OTHER PICS????? :dunno:
> *



HAHAHAHA YOU RIGHT HOMIE......HERE GOE'S SOME OF MINE


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THATS THE HOMIE JOHNS MONTE CARLO LOOKIN REAL SERIOUS


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

BIG JOHN LOOKIN REAL CLEAN..... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TOMMY'S 61 CLEAN AS ALWAYS


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SAM'S 66 DAMNNNN THAT HOMIE RIDIN CLEAN!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

VICE PREZ MIKE FLEXIN ALL HIS BACK MUSCLES SO I COULD GET THAT PIC


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

man thats all for me......i stayed out there for a while hurt back and all kickin it & chillin with the homies.

its was a nice little get together.......


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 13 2011, 09:22 PM~19862437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic Antt


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Feb 13 2011, 07:23 PM~19860992
> *WHAT UP BROTHA DID YOU TAKE THE RIDE
> *


what up oscar no i went out there late after my kids b ball game


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

I WILL BE POSTING MORE PIX AND SOME VIDEO IN A FEW....BE RIGHT BACK.....


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 14 2011, 10:21 AM~19866190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good gracias for post this pic


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

8qozV8f0wig?hd=1
:drama:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 13 2011, 10:55 PM~19862802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY BROTHA,,, BROWN PERSUASION CC. ws stl ther,,, :biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WAITIN ON THE VIDS TO UPLOAD.......CHECK BACK IN A FEW.......BIG ANT GONNA SHOW YA


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHATS GOOD SMILEY.........WELCOME BACK DAWG......WHEN YOU GONNA COME OUT N PLAY HOMIE......


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 14 2011, 12:12 PM~19867134
> *WHATS GOOD SMILEY.........WELCOME BACK DAWG......WHEN YOU GONNA COME OUT N PLAY HOMIE......
> *


you no the bakersfield run is comeing up at the end of the month i got to find out when iy is again cuz i for got will no 2 niye and i will let you no


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

IM READY 2 ROLL.......AS LONG AS WE GO SLOW AND LOW IM DOWN TA RIDE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

HEY ANTDOGG THE GUY WITH THE BLACK CADI WAS LOOKINF FOR A REGAL REAL END ..I FOUND ONE ON CRAGSLIST TELL HIM TO HIT ME UP


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a good time. will be there for sure on the 27 th and ready to do the dam thing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YEAH I KNOW....I POSTED SUM UP TWICE.....DEAL WITH IT :biggrin: 



MORE PHOTOS OF THE EVENT AND PIX STILL TO COME IF YA WANNA SEE EM LET ME KNOW........


WE HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE....GOOD FOOD NICE RIDES AND GREAT CROWD OF PEOPLE THAT KNOW HOW TO HAVE A GREAT TIME AND ENJOY THE DAY.....

SEE YALL OUT AT THE NEXT ONE....YEAH MY VIDEO AND PHOTO SKILLS ARE NOT THAT GREAT BUT I THINK IM GONNA GET GOOD AT IT BEFORE THIS YEAR IS UP.......  

MUCH LOVE "Lay M Low" STYLE


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 14 2011, 04:54 PM~19869787
> *YEAH I KNOW....I POSTED SUM UP TWICE.....DEAL WITH IT :biggrin:
> MORE PHOTOS OF THE EVENT AND PIX STILL TO COME IF YA WANNA SEE EM LET ME KNOW........
> WE HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE....GOOD FOOD NICE RIDES AND GREAT CROWD OF PEOPLE THAT KNOW HOW TO HAVE A GREAT TIME AND ENJOY THE DAY.....
> ...


kool vidz big ant see you at the next one ...


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YES SIR.....STILL MORE VIDS COMMIN FROM THIS EVENT....KINDA FUNNY TOO SO KEEP YA EYE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

FEB 27


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 14 2011, 04:39 PM~19869650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHATS GOOD CONEJO82......THIS ONES FOR YOU BIG HOMIE.....MUCH LOVE....DOING IT LAY M LOW STYLE..........IF YA DONT KNOW.....NOW 
YA KNOW.......


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

THATS IT 4 NOW FOR THIS PAST EVENT.....HOPE YOU ENJOYED....SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE ONE THE 27.......BE THERE HOMIE


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

bump for the 27th


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 14 2011, 12:47 AM~19864389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The pics and vids are real nice, thanks for posting them for all of us to view. We had a great time on Sunday. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 15 2011, 01:02 PM~19876235
> *The pics and vids are real nice, thanks for posting them for all of us to view. We had a great time on Sunday. Stay   from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.
> *



its all good homie


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

TTT for STOCKTON


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks homie u know we go out and do the dam thing where ever we go u know LAY M LOW style homie. :roflmao:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

AND YOU KNOW THIS.......................MAAAAAAAAN!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 14 2011, 05:33 PM~19869581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats how we roll :biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah you were lookin good creeepin up in there  

seee ya at the next one bro......


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Feb 14 2011, 12:40 PM~19867712
> *HEY ANTDOGG THE GUY WITH THE BLACK CADI WAS LOOKINF FOR A REGAL REAL END ..I FOUND ONE ON CRAGSLIST TELL HIM TO HIT ME UP
> *


alright ....nice meeting you guys ....see you at the next one


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 14 2011, 09:33 PM~19872671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :420:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

sup red63rag.... and exotic rider.... :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Feb 16 2011, 10:17 PM~19890049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS GOOD KICKIN IT WITH YOU GUYS.
MUCH LUV TONE! :420: :420: :420:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

looks like a good time!!!!!!!!! we need to get out there and kick it.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

IM GOING TO LOOK AT STRIBLEY TO SEE IF WE COULD FIT THAT MANY CARS THERE ...ANY INPUT FOR FEB 27 MAYBE WE COULD ALL LINK UP HIT THE STREETS THEN GO TO THE PARK...MY 2 CENTS ...ANTDOGG


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

INPUT: MEET UP AT STRIBLEY PARK......AND AT A DESIGNATED 

TIME....TAKE A CRUISE FROM THE PARK GO DOWN SANORA....MAKE A LEFT 

ON WILSON WAY DOWN TO CHARTER WAY (MARTIN LUTHER) MAKE A RIGHT 

AND STROLL THROUGH LIKE WE DID BACK IN THE DAY  

GO ALL THE WAY TO CENTER ST....MAKE A LEFT DOWN TO EIGHTH ST....MAKE

RIGHT DOWN TO FRENCH CAMP TURNPIKE RD.........THAT TAKES US BACK TO

CHARTER WAY AND WE HEAD BACK TO THE PARK AND HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YEAH AND STRIBLEY CAN FIT HELLA CARS....GOOD PLACE TO MEET.....WE HAD A HOP THERE LAST YEAR FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WERE THER...YOU MEMBER... :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 17 2011, 11:08 AM~19892716
> *YEAH AND STRIBLEY CAN FIT HELLA CARS....GOOD PLACE TO MEET.....WE HAD A HOP THERE LAST YEAR FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WERE THER...YOU MEMBER... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 17 2011, 10:06 AM~19892710
> *INPUT:    MEET UP AT STRIBLEY PARK......AND AT A DESIGNATED
> 
> TIME....TAKE A CRUISE FROM THE PARK GO DOWN SANORA....MAKE A LEFT
> ...


Good plan


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up juan i see you in here :biggrin:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

sounds good. let me know what you guys wanna do so i can start spreding the word


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

nice pic's TONE64


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

ok, on the 27th, Stribley...should set a time for the cruise like about 2 pm and then come back and kick it again!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

lets roll


----------



## mean60impalagene (Jan 20, 2011)

:biggrin: I' DOWN FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 19 2011, 12:07 AM~19907967
> *ok, on the 27th, Stribley...should set a time for the cruise like about 2 pm and then come back and kick it again!! :biggrin:
> *


Lets do it


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

up homie billjack i know they got me all over this page and people hating but they going hate more when my hopper is done for this summer and i pull up to there bump stocktone style homie. :roflmao: u know how we done not scared to do the dam thing.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

man that weather forecast for next weekend at STRIBLEY PARK ain't lookin to good right now.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Feb 19 2011, 11:08 AM~19909646
> * up homie billjack i know they got me all over this page and people hating but they going hate more when my hopper is done for this summer and i pull up to there bump stocktone style homie. :roflmao: u know how we done not scared to do the dam thing.
> *


Whats up conejo? :wow:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

LMAO!!!! WHATS GOOD CONEJO....YUP YUP....AND I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE SEEIN THANGS....LOL...ITS ALL GOOD BRO......AINT NO THANG HOMIE WE JUST GOTTA "Lay M Low" :twak: AND CALL IT A DAY... :roflmao:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Feb 19 2011, 11:08 AM~19909646
> * up homie billjack i know they got me all over this page and people hating but they going hate more when my hopper is done for this summer and i pull up to there bump stocktone style homie. :roflmao: u know how we done not scared to do the dam thing.
> *


and the summer has not hit yet and there already hateing its going to be a long summer homie let the haters motivate :biggrin:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 19 2011, 07:33 PM~19912394
> *and the summer has not hit yet  and there already hateing its going to be a long summer homie let the haters motivate  :biggrin:
> *


you gotta love your haters their your biggest fans :yes: :yes: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

its nice today ,the caprice is coming out to play ...hit me up


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

why not saturdays @ oak park just like last year, why change it up and throw it all off?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 17 2011, 11:08 AM~19892716
> *YEAH AND STRIBLEY CAN FIT HELLA CARS....GOOD PLACE TO MEET.....WE HAD A HOP THERE LAST YEAR FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WERE THER...YOU MEMBER... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Feb 19 2011, 07:57 PM~19912589
> *you gotta love your haters their your biggest fans :yes:  :yes:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :0


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 20 2011, 09:51 AM~19915390
> *its nice today ,the caprice is coming out to play ...hit me up
> *


Been hittin u up where u at? :biggrin:


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

looks like fun out there :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19915390
> *its nice today ,the caprice is coming out to play ...hit me up
> *


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Feb 20 2011, 10:08 AM~19915465
> *why not saturdays @ oak park just like last year, why change it up and throw it all off?
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

LJ and conejo the hottes in Stockton


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Real Rider Right There.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 17 2011, 08:32 PM~19897377
> *what up juan i see you in here  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 20 2011, 07:45 PM~19918944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Antdogg


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

You know homie we our true riders and are not afraid to bring out our cars at all. And i will alway love them haters they are my fans because I CAN SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES. :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

I had good time out there homie. Cant wait until the 27th to see true riders out there rain or shine that how we ride in the town. If you cant see it yet look harder and you can see the true riders. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Feb 20 2011, 08:45 PM~19919416
> * You know homie we our true riders and are not afraid to bring out our cars at all. And i will alway love them haters they are my fans because I CAN SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

I saw you guys out this afternoon on my way home by the bridge @ UOP, you shoulda hit us up, we were out too, we rode all the way to manteca for the hell ofit. Anyways, see you all next week!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

OH SNAP......THATS WASSUP.....YOU ALL WENT OUT RIDDIN TODAY? 

NOW THATS THEM RIDE OR DIE RIDERS :thumbsup: 

KEEPN IT REAL N KEEPN IT LIVE...RIDE OR DIE  

I WAS AT HOME IN THE GARAGE WORKIN ON MY 68 AND IT WAS A NICE AZZ DAY TOO....WISH I WAS OUT THERE WITCHA....BUT IM GETN ER READY...... HOPEFULLY IT DONT RAIN ON THE 27TH....ITS GONNA BE THE SHIZZNIT.....SEE YALL SOON...PEACE OUT :nicoderm:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WHAT WHAT......LIKE THAT???


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

if the sun out...we out  why wait til next week if we can ride and bbque this week...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Feb 20 2011, 10:08 AM~19915465
> *why not saturdays @ oak park just like last year, why change it up and throw it all off?
> *


i dont remember oak park on saturdays last year, or any year before that :uh: the only time any bbque or get together at oak park is or was whenever a car club (vejietos or untouchables) has a function or cinco de mayo  we didnt change nothin up to throw anybody off...we been bbquing every week or every other week on a regular basis since last year....ill ride my car around town on a tuesday if the weather nice or for the fuck of it :cheesy:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 21 2011, 12:00 AM~19921554
> *if the sun out...we out   why wait til next week if we can ride and bbque this week...
> *


Real talk brother.....


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 21 2011, 01:08 AM~19921580
> *i dont remember oak park on saturdays last year, or any year before that  :uh: the only time any bbque or get together at oak park is or was whenever a car club (vejietos or untouchables) has a function or cinco de mayo   we didnt change nothin up to throw anybody off...we been bbquing every week or every other week on a regular basis since last year....ill ride my car around town on a tuesday if the weather nice or for the fuck of it :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 21 2011, 12:24 AM~19921378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up Ant Dogg


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

I was out there last sunday at louis prk. Ihear there is another ride this Sunday on the 27. Any info on location. Hit me up.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by IZZYS68_@Feb 21 2011, 10:14 AM~19923252
> *I was out there last sunday at louis prk.  Ihear there is another ride this Sunday on the 27.  Any info on location.  Hit me up.
> *


Yes at stribley park bro...see you there :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 21 2011, 09:08 AM~19922508
> *what up Ant Dogg
> *



wus up......left me out the loop again :angry: , it's all good though, the cadi is lookin super clean that pin strip set it off real nice.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 21 2011, 05:09 PM~19925740
> *wus up......left me out the loop again  :angry: , it's all good though, the cadi is lookin super clean that pin strip set it off real nice.
> *


put some 14s on the ride and u be in the loop for sure :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 21 2011, 05:09 PM~19925740
> *wus up......left me out the loop again  :angry: , it's all good though, the cadi is lookin super clean that pin strip set it off real nice.
> *


there you go Ant Dog you know i will hit you up when its time to ride my car was at the gurus house in the pic :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 21 2011, 10:37 PM~19929540
> *put some 14s on the ride and u be in the loop for sure :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: see Ant DOGGGGG im not the only one


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 22 2011, 02:36 AM~19930748
> *there you go Ant Dog you know i will hit you up when its time to ride my car was at the gurus house in the pic  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: this sunday bill...get the smoker ready


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

THIS SUNDAY IS LOOKING GOOD TO CRUZ AND BBQ


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 21 2011, 03:54 PM~19925133
> *:biggrin:
> Yes at stribley park bro...see you there :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Feb 21 2011, 10:37 PM~19929540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea yea yea i know i know.......... :wow:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 21 2011, 01:08 AM~19921580
> *....ill ride my car around town on a tuesday if the weather nice or for the fuck of it :cheesy:
> *


LIKE I SAID....ON A TUES!


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

THE RIDES ARE LOOKING NICE OUT THERE IN STOCKTON.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 22 2011, 10:43 PM~19938341
> *LIKE I SAID....ON A TUES!
> 
> 
> ...


dam show off :biggrin: dippin on a tuesday and i'm stuck in this truck :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 22 2011, 10:43 PM~19938341
> *LIKE I SAID....ON A TUES!
> 
> 
> ...


sick pic mike


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 22 2011, 10:43 PM~19938341
> *LIKE I SAID....ON A TUES!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

almost that time stacking method ......lol


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 23 2011, 06:59 PM~19944468
> *almost that time stacking method ......lol
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 22 2011, 11:41 PM~19938731
> *dam show off  :biggrin:  dippin on a tuesday and i'm stuck in this truck  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 22 2011, 11:41 PM~19938731
> *dam show off  :biggrin:  dippin on a tuesday and i'm stuck in this truck  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey jack hope u aint stuck in the truck on sunday :uh:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

bump for stockton.


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHATS GUD..........WE COMMIN TO SEE YA ON SUNDAY......AND YA KNOW THIS......MAAAAAAAAAN!!!!


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2011, 07:38 AM~19948535
> *Hey jack hope u aint stuck in the truck on sunday  :uh:
> *


not on a sunday :biggrin: looks like we may see some sun stocktone


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 25 2011, 10:54 PM~19963641
> *not on a sunday  :biggrin:  looks like we may see some sun stocktone
> *



GOT THE CAMERA CHARGED UP AND READY.... :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 25 2011, 10:54 PM~19963641
> *not on a sunday  :biggrin:  looks like we may see some sun stocktone
> *


Be looking for u and Guy


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT gonna have to go tommorrow again


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

here we go again


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL B OUT DER ANT....... uffin:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

what up bill so where is the PHOTO SHOOT :cheesy:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

ill cruz by


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 26 2011, 05:43 PM~19968617
> *WILL B OUT DER ANT....... uffin:
> *


Cool.... :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Feb 26 2011, 09:06 PM~19969408
> *ill cruz by
> *


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Feb 26 2011, 07:45 PM~19968889
> *what up bill so where is the PHOTO SHOOT :cheesy:
> *


what photo shoot   :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 26 2011, 10:20 PM~19969846
> *what photo shoot      :biggrin:
> *


the one at stribley park.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2011, 10:26 PM~19969888
> *the one at stribley park.
> *


get off lay it low and answer your dam phone


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

yo what is this going down ?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 26 2011, 10:40 PM~19969967
> *get off lay it low and answer your dam phone
> *


u ready for tomorrow bill?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 26 2011, 10:40 PM~19969967
> *get off lay it low and answer your dam phone
> *


My bad  big Bee Zee.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Feb 26 2011, 10:45 PM~19970004
> *yo what is this going down ?
> *


Hey Doug u mean to tell me brandon dint tell u stockton been bbqing every two weeks were going to be at stribley park today i be looking for u


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

bring them jackets....... hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 26 2011, 11:52 PM~19970414
> *u ready for tomorrow bill?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

somebody bring a fuckin fire pit to the park today!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 27 2011, 09:19 AM~19971552
> *somebody bring a fuckin fire pit to the park today!!!
> *


yea bring it.....put in trunk of chevy :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CAN'T MAKE IT TODAY. CARS DOWN FOR A MINUTE!
HAVE A GOOD TIME GUYS...
uffin: uffin:


----------



## NORcalNOK-kndeMAN (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 21 2011, 02:54 PM~19925133
> *:biggrin:
> Yes at stribley park bro...see you there :biggrin:
> *



is this the new location for every sunday??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 27 2011, 07:28 AM~19971194
> *Hey Doug u mean to tell me brandon dint tell u stockton been bbqing every two weeks were going to be at stribley park today i be looking for u
> *


yes i did tell him


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry guys i couldn't make it out there today,had to go to the Bay. have some family issues that i needed to attend to. see yall at the next gathering


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 27 2011, 07:43 PM~19975116
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ANTDOGG thats a clean ass pic....you got skills homie!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

It went down...stockton...ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

the homie GIBBY reppin the STOCKTON PORTS.....puttin it down for the town!!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

City Of Stockton was off the chain


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

wheres all those pic at i no there was more than that that was took


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

had a good time out there today, nice cars, cool people, good food, BIG PROPS FOR STOCKTON CALI doing it real ol school at STRIBLEY PARK once again!!! ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*nice pics looks like everyone was enjoying the sun today *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

stockton puttin it down


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry that I could not be there, had to go to my niece's BD party in Vacaville...forgot all about it but the wifey reminded me. Looks like you guys had a good time and my Compa was out there to rep for us too!! See ya at the next one!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

MARCH 13 OAK PARK :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks like i missed a good one


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

MANNNNN, I'M GONNA HAVE TO GO TO THE NEXT ONE FO SHO


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 28 2011, 10:01 AM~19979577
> *Looks like i missed a good one
> *




yes sirrrr you did!!!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WELL SINCE YA DIDNT.......I DID.....HAHAHA!!! YUP YUP
BIG ANT WAS IN THE HOUSE REPN THAT MODESTO CHAPTER


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YEAH ME N MY POTNA CONEJO GOT OUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET AND PUT EM IN THE AIR..... :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

AND U KNEW I WAS GONNA POST HIS HOPPER TOO  
NAW.....WE AINT SCARRED


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YOUNG TROY FROM MODESTO CHAPTER REPN......


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

SMILEY WIFEY ROLLIN CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

LIL ANT'S CAR.............


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

MORE PIX N VIDEOS COMMIN.....STAY TUNED  
HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE PARK....
WE NEVER DID THE CRUISE BUT IT STILL WENT WELL.......


WHATS GOOD ANTDOG......YOU WAS A HELLOF A CHEF MY BROTHA....    SEE YA SOON HOMIE.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 28 2011, 01:21 PM~19980880
> *MORE PIX N VIDEOS COMMIN.....STAY TUNED
> HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE PARK....
> WE NEVER DID THE CRUISE BUT IT STILL WENT WELL.......
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

glad everyone had a great time


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

shit thats all i did most of the day.......next one im bringing fast food ....lol...jk :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ant dog wheres the rest of those pic you took


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> MARCH 13 OAK PARK :biggrin:
> :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> > MARCH 13 OAK PARK :biggrin:
> > :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> im ready


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

stockton lookin good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG+Feb 27 2011, 07:43 PM~19975116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots Bro :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

I THOUGH YOU KNEW FOO......


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

nice pix ant dogg........
see ya at the next one bro.....fast food....hahahaha!!!!
bring me some :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

the video was kool fool


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

March13th at oak park thats what the C E O of this site said A K A founder of this site March 13th at oak park oak park it is


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 1 2011, 10:13 AM~19988324
> *March13th at oak park thats what the C E O of this site said A K A founder of this site March 13th at oak park oak park it is
> *


giveing it up to ANT DOG for makeing this happen every other sunday in stockton im go get my partners from sac to cum too really make it crack you heard me big ANT DOGG


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

MAN I MISSED THE LAST THING HOPEFULLY I CAN MAKE IT TO THIS NEXT ONE


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

ANY ONE GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON THE 20TH FOR STREET LOW MAG??


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> > MARCH 13 OAK PARK :biggrin:
> > :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :h5:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 1 2011, 03:37 PM~19991167
> *giveing it up to ANT DOG for makeing this happen every other sunday in stockton im go get my partners from sac to cum too really make it crack you heard me big  ANT DOGG
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 1 2011, 10:13 AM~19988324
> *March13th at oak park thats what the C E O of this site said A K A founder of this site March 13th at oak park oak park it is
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Mar 1 2011, 06:32 PM~19991931
> *:h5:
> *


the next one will be better and i bet you


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah....had to repost my video.........youtube killed the last one.....


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

IT WAS POPPIN IN STOCKTON........YEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

yes it was.....we missed the cruise though....but it was still craken......cant wait for the next one


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

i think we need to post that MARCH 13th date on some of them other threads around the LAYITLOW message boards......see if we can get over 75 cars at OAK PARK.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 2 2011, 05:40 PM~20000003
> *i think we need to post that MARCH 13th date on some of them other threads around the LAYITLOW message boards......see if we can get over 75 cars at OAK PARK.
> *


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

shit im down with that i be postin it on face book and every where


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

dang no luv for the cadi lol


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 2 2011, 04:40 PM~20000003
> *i think we need to post that MARCH 13th date on some of them other threads around the LAYITLOW message boards......see if we can get over 75 cars at OAK PARK.
> *


ill head out there from hayward


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Mar 2 2011, 09:17 PM~20002282
> *dang no luv for the cadi lol
> *















is that you homie?.......i cant really tell from your sig picture...if it is take that back up there...lol


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 2 2011, 10:29 PM~20003316
> *ill head out there from hayward
> *





cool homie spread the word.....


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 2 2011, 12:18 PM~19997863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE SUNDAY  CANT WAIT 4 NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 2 2011, 11:14 PM~20003829
> *HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE SUNDAY    CANT WAIT 4 NEXT TIME  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 2 2011, 10:11 PM~20003800
> *cool homie spread the word.....
> *


already have :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 3 2011, 09:20 AM~20005861
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

im go speard the ward to sac riders to the ones who are not scared to hit the freeway


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 3 2011, 01:10 AM~20003787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there it is good looking out thanks for tha luv lol


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Mar 3 2011, 06:14 PM~20009507
> *there it is good looking out thanks for tha luv lol
> *




man i try to hook everybody up a lil bit...... :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

*IMPALAS MAGAZINE FOR SALE!!*









I'LL HAVE THEM ON SUNDAY! THE NEWEST ISSUE. 
THEY ARE IN THE MAIL FROM THE PRINTER
HIT ME UP....


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

I will see every one there that we know that r true riders friday evening. U know who u r bro. :roflmao: Smilys to lazy to kick back with the big dogs u know :uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 4 2011, 12:04 AM~20012251
> *
> 
> 
> ...




UOP.....whats that shirt from?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 3 2011, 11:05 PM~20012258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE TACOS. :biggrin:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 4 2011, 01:05 AM~20012258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW TATS A CLASSIC PIK !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

webber point 6pm tonight :biggrin: who is down?


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

IM DOWN BUT A LIL AFTER 7


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Mar 4 2011, 12:43 PM~20015022
> *IM DOWN BUT A LIL AFTER 7
> *


we will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 4 2011, 09:07 AM~20013851
> *webber point 6pm tonight  :biggrin: who is down?
> *


Good to see u out tonight JACK. ride looking tight. :wow:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2011, 11:17 PM~20019487
> *Good to see u out tonight JACK. ride looking tight. :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ant where are the pics


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 4 2011, 01:13 AM~20012562
> *UOP.....whats that shirt from?
> *


UOP


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 4 2011, 11:38 PM~20019696
> *UOP
> *


new style were was you 2 nite it wasnt even could out


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 4 2011, 11:19 PM~20019507
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ant where are the pics
> *




THE OTHER THREAD.....LOL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 5 2011, 12:08 AM~20019966
> *new style were was you 2 nite it wasnt even could out
> *


had a meeting....plus my car was dirty :biggrin:


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 3 2011, 09:10 PM~20010442
> *man i try to hook everybody up a lil bit...... :biggrin:
> *


GET DOWN 209TIME.U TAKE SOME FIRME PIX HOMEBOY. KEEP THE CAMERA SNAPPIN N THE WHEELS SPINNIN ON THAT 71 RAG.U'S A RIDER TATS FOR SURE ANT.KEEP DA THREAD ALIVE "OL SKOOLN".


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Check it out fellas  Here's the music video from last sunday. Got some of you in it :biggrin:


----------



## Loco_Oldskool40 (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 2 2011, 11:18 AM~19997863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whos ride is this?


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Locldskool40_@Mar 6 2011, 01:37 AM~20026130
> *Whos ride is this?
> *


that would be DOUG,THE PRESIDENT OF NEW STYLE  THATS JUST ONE OF HIS RIDES


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT SUNDAY COVERING THE EVENT AND SELLING THE NEW IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ImpalasMagazine_@Mar 6 2011, 02:12 PM~20028706
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT SUNDAY COVERING THE EVENT AND SELLING THE NEW IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> *


were is this at :dunno: :sprint:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

i put it on other car club sites already so we just mite get that 75 cars


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 6 2011, 07:31 PM~20030406
> *i put it on other car club sites already so we just mite get that 75 cars
> *


if we can get all the car clubs from stockton to cum out we will have 150 cars you heard me so stockton riders suiet up and show up and repersent


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

GOT 3 lined up from hayward well be out there for sure


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 6 2011, 07:38 PM~20030476
> *GOT 3 lined up from hayward well be out there for sure
> *


thats what im talking about lets make it pop the most you heard me pimpen


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

everybody who read or go on this site should let every car club they no let them no about it and we mite be able to fill the parking lot up


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

see my thing is this if antdog can do the foot work to post it everybody else should be able to held spread the ward so it can get as BIG as antdog PICTURED it well antdog im down to help you its not a problem on mine you heard me


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a good time on the last and u know this man I am a true rider and I will be there on the next one man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 6 2011, 05:11 PM~20029488
> *were is this at :dunno:  :sprint:
> *


oak park this sun benny


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> > MARCH 13 OAK PARK :biggrin:
> > :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

low rider b b q in the park this sunday in stockton ca at oak park on alpine bring your own pit and enjoy the day


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ImpalasMagazine_@Mar 6 2011, 03:12 PM~20028706
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT SUNDAY COVERING THE EVENT AND SELLING THE NEW IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> *


SHIT YA MIGHT ASWELL JUST HAND THEM OUT WHEN YA GET THERE, MOST OF THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA BE THERE (INCLUDING MYSELF) ARE SUBSCRIBERS. DAYUMM THAT WOULD BE MY SECOND ISSUE RECEIVED SINCE SUBSCRIBING ALMOST 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20031658
> *low rider b b q in the park this sunday in stockton ca at oak park on alpine bring your own pit and enjoy the day
> *


BUMP


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Be looking for u O.G.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 6 2011, 08:42 PM~20031658
> *low rider b b q in the park this sunday in stockton ca at oak park on alpine bring your own pit and enjoy the day
> *


SAC's got a few coming


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 7 2011, 11:17 AM~20035411
> *SAC's got a few MORE coming
> *


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

stockton is the place to be sunday at oak park on alpine


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YOU GUYS ALREADY KNOW IM GONNA BE THERE WITH THE CAMERA... :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 7 2011, 09:41 PM~20038961
> *stockton is the place to be sunday at oak park  on alpine
> *


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 8 2011, 09:25 AM~20041707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 28 2011, 09:02 PM~19984683
> *
> 
> 
> ...




VERY NICE PHOTOGRAPHY POTNA  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 13 2011, 09:18 PM~19862400
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Feb 10 2011, 10:05 PM~19841337
> * big ant 007 lay m low   when i get the videos together i will post them k homie :roflmao:
> *



STILL WAITIN


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MIKE WHAT HAPPENED HOMIE....I WAS RIDIN ON A TUESDAY, YOU WASN'T OUT TODAY OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 8 2011, 08:07 PM~20046302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some people work u know :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I get off at three playa!


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

To the t.o.p


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 9 2011, 09:04 AM~20049888
> *I get off at three playa!
> *


must b nice :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 9 2011, 09:04 AM~20049888
> *I get off at three playa!
> *


yo ant i just bought some 22s for the rag :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 10 2011, 10:25 AM~20058744
> *yo ant i just bought some 22s for the rag  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 10 2011, 10:25 AM~20058744
> *yo ant i just bought some 22s for the rag  :biggrin:
> *




James Brown would wake up from the dead before you did something like that!!!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 10 2011, 11:05 AM~20059026
> *James Brown would wake up from the dead before you did something like that!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am ready for Sunday anything that comes my way as you can see in the video how high the Cadillac gets up and getting higher everyone and u know this man :thumbsup:  :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 3 2011, 07:35 PM~20010691
> *I GOT THEM LAST NIGHT!
> HIT ME UP!
> *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ImpalasMagazine+Mar 6 2011, 03:12 PM~20028706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT YA MIGHT ASWELL JUST HAND THEM OUT WHEN YA GET THERE, MOST OF THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA BE THERE (INCLUDING MYSELF) ARE SUBSCRIBERS. DAYUMM THAT WOULD BE MY SECOND ISSUE RECEIVED SINCE SUBSCRIBING ALMOST 2 YEARS AGO .........JUST A SUGGESTION :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 11 2011, 01:02 PM~20068984
> *SHIT YA MIGHT ASWELL JUST HAND THEM OUT WHEN YA GET THERE, MOST OF THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA BE THERE (INCLUDING MYSELF) ARE SUBSCRIBERS. DAYUMM THAT WOULD BE MY SECOND ISSUE RECEIVED SINCE SUBSCRIBING ALMOST 2 YEARS AGO .........JUST A SUGGESTION :biggrin:
> *


I'M NOT WITH THE MAG HOMIE... 
I PAID FOR THESE OUT OF MY OWN POCKET & DROVE OUT OF TOWN TO GET THESE FOR EVERYONE IN NOR-CAL TO HAVE THEM FIRST! 
THAT'S WHAT I DO! 
LMK? I GOT EM & 2011 IMPALAS CALENDERS TOO..


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

will be in the house


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

sundays here already lets see what it be like at oak park


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 11 2011, 09:46 PM~20072476
> *sundays here already lets see what it be like at oak park
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THATS TIGHT ^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 12 2011, 08:26 AM~20074493
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*JUST WANTED TO SAY CONGRATULATIONS TO RAY FROM BROWN PERSUASION ON HIS FEATURE IN THE NEW MAY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAG. IT TOOK FOREVER BUT IT FINALLY CAME OUT  *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

ready to roll


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 13 2011, 07:58 AM~20080179
> * ready to roll
> *


x2 see you in a minute


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lets roll out homies :biggrin:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

DONT THINK I CAN MAKE IT ...HERE AT WORK MAKIN THAT MONEY


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 12 2011, 11:26 PM~20079029
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY CONGRATULATIONS TO RAY FROM BROWN PERSUASION ON HIS FEATURE IN THE NEW MAY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAG. IT TOOK FOREVER BUT IT FINALLY CAME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


X2 way to go Ray Jr congrats bro. The car is :nicoderm: ing sweet.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LEAVING IN A MINUTE


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WAS AT OAK PARK TODAY WITH THE A BRAND NEW ISSUE :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THE HOMIE SAM'S 66 CLOWNIN AS ALWAYS!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

CROSS LACE ZENITHS ARE SHITTIN ON FOOLS


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

had a good time homies see yall next time


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: big ups to 209 time fa all the pics. good looking out homie


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Mar 13 2011, 06:29 PM~20083120
> *:thumbsup:  big ups to 209 time fa all the pics. good looking out homie
> *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 13 2011, 09:22 PM~20083522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 13 2011, 10:06 AM~20080889
> *X2 way to go Ray Jr congrats bro. The car is :nicoderm: ing sweet.
> *


THANKS VIC SR.. AND JR.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 12 2011, 10:26 PM~20079029
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY CONGRATULATIONS TO RAY FROM BROWN PERSUASION ON HIS FEATURE IN THE NEW MAY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAG. IT TOOK FOREVER BUT IT FINALLY CAME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FRANK...I FEEL U ON IT TAKING FOREVER....THAT WAS A LONG YEAR....  :wow:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

good turn out


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 13 2011, 05:10 PM~20083018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 13 2011, 06:22 PM~20083522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: was up slim


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

HOMIE WAS GETTIN HIS RIDE ON.......


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I LIKE HOW THIS PIC CAME OUT!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 12 2011, 11:26 PM~20079029
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY CONGRATULATIONS TO RAY FROM BROWN PERSUASION ON HIS FEATURE IN THE NEW MAY ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAG. IT TOOK FOREVER BUT IT FINALLY CAME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATZ RAY 4 IS LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Mar 13 2011, 09:58 PM~20083909
> *:thumbsup: was up slim
> *


CHILLING did you see that three wheel getting on the highway lol it was crazy


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is some of the Pics I took today at the Oak Park cruise much respect from Vic Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 13 2011, 07:06 PM~20084013
> *CONGRATZ RAY 4 IS LOOKING REAL GOOD
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Mar 13 2011, 07:17 PM~20084116
> *CHILLING did you see that three wheel getting on the highway lol it was crazy
> *


that shit was sic ant dogg got pics  :loco: uffin:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

what up stkn209 cool meeting you guys :h5: we ripped that DANCE FLOOR HUH :run: :run:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Mar 13 2011, 10:55 PM~20084564
> *that shit was sic ant dogg got pics  :loco:  uffin:
> *


Fasho he got ta post them


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Mar 13 2011, 09:48 PM~20085068
> *Fasho he got ta post them
> *


call your pres SLIM and tell him to post the pics he took if he took any to day


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

branden whats up with you player did you take any pics today


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 13 2011, 10:01 PM~20085151
> *branden whats up with you player did you take any pics today
> *


just got home, so chill out :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

damn looked like another good sunday ...had to work today


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 13 2011, 11:29 PM~20085791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at my little partner shes juat a chillen on at a nice as function in stockton at the low rider b b q in the park it was one nice as turn out with out any rain untill 530


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

209 time wheres the rest of those pics you took put them on sents your on this site well


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Mar 13 2011, 08:02 PM~20084638
> *what up stkn209 cool meeting you guys  :h5: we ripped that DANCE FLOOR HUH :run:  :run:
> *


YES WE DID...OSCAR.....MANNN! I DRANK SO MUCH I COULDNT TALK NO MORE....LOL...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WILL DOING AGAIN NEXT YEAR FO"SHOOOO!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 14 2011, 10:07 AM~20087434
> *209 time wheres the rest of those pics you took put them on sents your on this site well
> *





????


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Mar 13 2011, 09:02 PM~20084638
> *what up stkn209 cool meeting you guys  :h5: we ripped that DANCE FLOOR HUH :run:  :run:
> *


:uh:  :ugh: :ugh: didnt see any dance floors at oak park.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt lookin' good


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 13 2011, 10:23 PM~20085746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Mar 13 2011, 09:45 PM~20085479
> *damn looked like another good sunday ...had to work today
> *


all good make that skrill first...see u soon flip


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

march 27


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2011, 02:44 PM~20089379
> *:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Rich, how is everything going bro? As you can see, I'm doing what I do best :biggrin: . Stay  brother.


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 14 2011, 02:46 PM~20089858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 14 2011, 03:46 PM~20089858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 14 2011, 05:45 PM~20089854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean pic


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 14 2011, 05:46 PM~20089858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha that was tight thanks ant


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 13 2011, 06:34 PM~20083647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx ant ........


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 14 2011, 06:30 PM~20091169
> *thanx ant ........
> *



It's all good!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 14 2011, 02:55 PM~20089959
> *LOUIS PARK *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

BOTH MONTE CARLO'S LOOKIN CLEAN!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

5th wheel for sale 450 comes with big body bumper


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

I DONT MIND LUIS PARK.....B U T...........WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO CRUISIN TO OTHER CITIES ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? SACRAMENTO, LODI, TRACY, MODESTO, MERCED, NOT GOOD ENOUGH???????????????????????? JUST ASKING CAUSE THIS IS GOING IN A CIRCLE IN STOCKTON..........MIGHT GET OLD FAST...... WELL THATS MY 2 CENTS........................ 



HOW ABOUT WE CRUISE TO OTHER C.C'S AREAS............
ITS NICE TO SIT N CHIT CHAT BUT MAN....I LIKE TO CARAVAN N CRUISE.....



AGAIN JUST MY THOUGHT...........


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Mar 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20101349
> *I DONT MIND LUIS PARK.....B U T...........WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO CRUISIN TO OTHER CITIES ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? SACRAMENTO, LODI, TRACY, MODESTO, MERCED,  NOT GOOD ENOUGH???????????????????????? JUST ASKING CAUSE THIS IS GOING IN A CIRCLE IN STOCKTON..........MIGHT GET OLD FAST...... WELL THATS MY 2 CENTS........................
> HOW ABOUT WE CRUISE TO OTHER C.C'S AREAS............
> ITS NICE TO SIT N CHIT CHAT BUT MAN....I LIKE TO CARAVAN N CRUISE.....
> ...


WOW that ? will show separate the real riders from the local riders wont it i dont have a problem with it both of my cadi wheels are and stay ready to roll and you got that from a TRUE RIDER FROM THE HEART im born to ride


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Mar 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20101349
> *I DONT MIND LUIS PARK.....B U T...........WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO CRUISIN TO OTHER CITIES ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? SACRAMENTO, LODI, TRACY, MODESTO, MERCED,  NOT GOOD ENOUGH???????????????????????? JUST ASKING CAUSE THIS IS GOING IN A CIRCLE IN STOCKTON..........MIGHT GET OLD FAST...... WELL THATS MY 2 CENTS........................
> HOW ABOUT WE CRUISE TO OTHER C.C'S AREAS............
> ITS NICE TO SIT N CHIT CHAT BUT MAN....I LIKE TO CARAVAN N CRUISE.....
> ...


sorry to burst anybodys bubbles..we cruised to another city in january and got kicked out the parking lot before we ate.. so the topic says SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON...If you like to start something in or cruise to another city go right ahead  the reason we switch parks is to not play one park out...we been bbquin every weekend anyway so we decided to take it to the parks and include EVERYONE...some people cant make it out everytime and thats cool...they make it out when they can...


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT for Sundays in Stockton......keeping it local ...loco :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 15 2011, 09:25 PM~20101866
> *WOW that ? will show separate the real riders from the local riders wont it i dont have a problem with it both of my cadi wheels are and stay ready to roll and you got that from a TRUE RIDER FROM THE HEART im born to ride
> *


true that true that...pimpin i roll my shit on a tues...in the rain...to child support office..to everette & jones in oakland :cheesy: but if ther aint nothin happenin anywhere else ima be at the park on sundays in stockton :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

every friday on weber ave in STOCKTON...every other sundays(oak,louis,stribley parks)in STOCKTON...and fridays once a month(sonics) in STOCKTON when the time comes :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 15 2011, 10:23 PM~20102456
> *true that true that...pimpin i roll my shit on a tues...in the rain...to child support office..to everette & jones in oakland  :cheesy: but if ther aint nothin happenin anywhere else ima be at the park on sundays in stockton :biggrin:
> *




LMFAO......YOU A FOOL FOR THAT ONE!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 15 2011, 10:16 PM~20102399
> *sorry to burst anybodys bubbles..we cruised to another city in january and got kicked out the parking lot before we ate.. so the topic says SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON...If you like to start something in or cruise to another city go right ahead  the reason we switch parks is to not play one park out...we been bbquin every weekend anyway so we decided to take it to the parks and include EVERYONE...some people cant make it out everytime and thats cool...they make it out when they can...
> *


 :thumbsup: 
what he said!!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YEAH I GUESS YA GOTTA KEEP IT LOCAL....SOME RIDES CANT MAKE IT OUT OF TOWN....SO YEAH YOUR RIGHT.......  



ALTHOUGH THATS NOT THER ORIGINAL PLAN BUT HEY....LIKE THEY SAY .....ONE IS ONLY AS GOOD AS THERE WORD........



NO BIGGIE.....MY RIDES CAN MAKE IT OUT TO OTHER TOWNS.......


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

RIP NATE DOGG


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHATS GOOD SMILEY.....SOUNDS LIKE THEY SET TRIPPIN IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS PIMPIN hno: hno: hno: hno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao


NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT ......AND YA KNOW I AINT NEVA TRIPPIN......
LET IT DO WHAT IT DO N BE WHAT IT BE YA HEARD  

SMOKE THAT TO THE NECK :naughty:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

nobody trippin out here...aint nothing happenin anywhere else so why leave town just to turn around and come back...when something gets started in another town then well roll until then im stayin put...stockton use to be the shit so we tryin to bring it back...not mad at ya ant or smiley for tryin to roll around to other towns..it all good....ima rider just like everyone else,chevron with techron and chrome under the car ima drive my shit,scrape my shit,and lay my shit on the frame,dont own a trailer so i drive it


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 16 2011, 02:18 AM~20103896
> *RIP NATE DOGG
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn that sucks


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 15 2011, 10:16 PM~20102399
> *sorry to burst anybodys bubbles..we cruised to another city in january and got kicked out the parking lot before we ate.. so the topic says SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON...If you like to start something in or cruise to another city go right ahead  the reason we switch parks is to not play one park out...we been bbquin every weekend anyway so we decided to take it to the parks and include EVERYONE...some people cant make it out everytime and thats cool...they make it out when they can...
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 15 2011, 10:16 PM~20102399
> *sorry to burst anybodys bubbles..we cruised to another city in january and got kicked out the parking lot before we ate.. so the topic says SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON...If you like to start something in or cruise to another city go right ahead  the reason we switch parks is to not play one park out...we been bbquin every weekend anyway so we decided to take it to the parks and include EVERYONE...some people cant make it out everytime and thats cool...they make it out when they can...
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 04:52 PM~19685177
> *ORIGINAL PLAN*


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2011, 07:44 AM~20104731
> *ORIGINAL PLAN
> *


XS 2


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

I live in Tracy but if we did it here we be kicked out so fast..and stockton is Colleen cause I get to take the cadi for a nice ride to hang wit the homies and have a great time I'm down for every other Sunday count me in


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

all im saying is if there is somthing going on out of town who is go be down to ride or is it go just be the few who always represent stockton and the rest stay home claimeing that they are riders riders hit the freeway that elk rolls i already no that but it is a lot of people here who say they are riders and aslong as ive ben rideing i havent never seen there car no where but here when i use to come here when i lived in sac ive ben here in my rider more than they came to sac


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 15 2011, 12:10 PM~20097578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 16 2011, 07:20 AM~20104625
> *nobody trippin out here...aint nothing happenin anywhere else so why leave town just to turn around and come back...when something gets started in another town then well roll until then im stayin put...stockton use to be the shit so we tryin to bring it back...not mad at ya ant or smiley for tryin to roll around to other towns..it all good....ima rider just like everyone else,chevron with techron and chrome under the car ima drive my shit,scrape my shit,and lay my shit on the frame,dont own a trailer so i drive it
> *




yeah its all good.....i lived in stockton back in the days when buggy bath car wash was the place to clean n polish your ride on the strip....  
so yeah i feel ya homie....its all good nobody trippin....but as i stated in my first blog...."just a thought' so i wasnt expecting to read any snickerin and or negativity.....it was my own personal "thought" but its koo.... and yeah im a rider.....i hit my switch n check my bitch  
so yeah it is what it is......


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2011, 07:44 AM~20104731
> *ORIGINAL PLAN
> *



OH MY BAD......YOU WASNT THERE IN PERSON WHEN THINGS OF THIS NATURE WERE DISCUSSED? OH OK THEN I UNDERSTAND THE IGNORANCE.....NO PROBLEM HOMIE. :twak:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

I DOWN FOR ANY THING THATS TAKING MY CAR OUT FOR A CRUZ... BUT ANT IS RIGHT WHEN I WENT TO SAC GO THERE AND IN 10MIN IT GOT BROKEN UP.. IF WE GOING TO ANOTHER CITY MAKE SURE WE CAN ATLEAST EAT BUT HEY IM DOWN TO GO TO ANY CITY AND ROLL OUT DEEP


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

I think I'll BBQ some fillet mignon ..on the 27 :biggrin: bring those crab legs to mike;-)


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 16 2011, 11:24 AM~20106479
> *I think I'll BBQ some fillet mignon ..on the 27  :biggrin: bring those crab legs to mike;-)
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 15 2011, 09:16 PM~20102399
> *sorry to burst anybodys bubbles..we cruised to another city in january and got kicked out the parking lot before we ate.. so the topic says SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON...If you like to start something in or cruise to another city go right ahead  the reason we switch parks is to not play one park out...we been bbquin every weekend anyway so we decided to take it to the parks and include EVERYONE...some people cant make it out everytime and thats cool...they make it out when they can...
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 15 2011, 08:41 AM~20096278
> *LOUIS PARK
> *


MARCH 27


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 16 2011, 05:15 PM~20108316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that whats up ant dogg


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 15 2011, 10:16 PM~20102399
> *sorry to burst anybodys bubbles..we cruised to another city in january and got kicked out the parking lot before we ate.. so the topic says SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON...If you like to start something in or cruise to another city go right ahead  the reason we switch parks is to not play one park out...we been bbquin every weekend anyway so we decided to take it to the parks and include EVERYONE...some people cant make it out everytime and thats cool...they make it out when they can...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 16 2011, 06:12 PM~20108276
> *MARCH 27
> *


im ready for this one :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 16 2011, 11:32 PM~20111257
> *im ready for this one  :biggrin:
> *




X209


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 17 2011, 10:43 AM~20113416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post 209TIME (Ant).


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

To the top for this thread.....get a bar of that3168 hits


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 17 2011, 12:33 PM~20114089
> *Thanks for the post 209TIME (Ant).
> *



anytime homie....... :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

So when is the next one coming up?????


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Mar 17 2011, 09:48 PM~20118540
> *So when is the next one coming up?????
> *


march 27 at dads point


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Mar 17 2011, 09:48 PM~20118540
> *So when is the next one coming up?????
> *


march 27 at dads point


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

where is conejo82? is he in the lab getting BIG BLUE ready? :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

A BLAST FROM THE PAST :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool pic ....fuck its been along time..


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 19 2011, 11:01 AM~20128567
> *Cool pic ....fuck its been along time..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 16 2011, 12:07 AM~20103340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 16 2011, 07:20 AM~20104625
> *nobody trippin out here...aint nothing happenin anywhere else so why leave town just to turn around and come back...when something gets started in another town then well roll until then im stayin put...stockton use to be the shit so we tryin to bring it back...not mad at ya ant or smiley for tryin to roll around to other towns..it all good....ima rider just like everyone else,chevron with techron and chrome under the car ima drive my shit,scrape my shit,and lay my shit on the frame,dont own a trailer so i drive it
> *











:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 20 2011, 10:23 AM~20134358
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BALLLLLLLIN!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 20 2011, 07:00 PM~20137675
> *BALLLLLLLIN!!!
> *


not me


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 19 2011, 10:48 AM~20128503
> *A BLAST FROM THE PAST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *































a real blast from the past


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

BEFORE











AFTER





HERE YOU GO BIG BILL!!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 21 2011, 10:04 PM~20147854
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD FELLAZ


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 20 2011, 08:39 PM~20138607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0   You had to go there Ant :tears: :tears:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 22 2011, 05:33 PM~20154849
> *:0  :0     You had to go there Ant :tears:  :tears:
> *


memories...... :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: my uncle said u alwayz had a ice chest in there..... :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Mar 22 2011, 08:58 PM~20156568
> *memories...... :biggrin:    :roflmao:  :roflmao: my uncle said u alwayz had a ice chest in there..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: and a BBQ pit :biggrin: All I can fit in the Fastback is an ice chest now


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 22 2011, 06:33 PM~20154849
> *:0  :0     You had to go there Ant :tears:  :tears:
> *




DONT CRY DRY YOUR EYE (NO SLICK RICK)......I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE YOU HAD THOSE PIC'S


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 21 2011, 10:02 PM~20147832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I THINK WE MIGHT BE OKAY FOR SUNDAY........ :happysad:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeah, I agree with you...we should be good for Sunday! :biggrin: It is gonna rain everyday until then, but then on Sunday, the sun shines on Stockton  62 for a high...good enough to keep the top down! :0


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 23 2011, 01:02 AM~20158318
> *Yeah, I agree with you...we should be good for Sunday! :biggrin: It is gonna rain everyday until then, but then on Sunday, the sun shines on Stockton  62 for a high...good enough to keep the top down! :0
> *


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 22 2011, 09:39 PM~20157638
> *I THINK WE MIGHT BE OKAY FOR SUNDAY........ :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: cool lets bring these cars out and bbq.....hey rey and frank u guys gonna come through ....i see u in here


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 23 2011, 08:56 AM~20159672
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: cool lets bring these cars out and bbq.....hey rey and frank u guys gonna come through ....i see u in here
> *


As long as the rain gods stay away I'll be out there :biggrin: I was gonna drive down to Salinas for the show but it was postponed again  . I agree with everyone that it looks cool for Sunday weather wise.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

keep it at the top!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 23 2011, 12:07 PM~20160960
> *keep it at the top!
> *


 :x:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

SUN DAY


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 23 2011, 05:39 PM~20163400
> *SUN DAY
> *



Somebody said they saw some chicks in Lil ass SHORTS & cut off T SHIRTS at Lewis Park today, they told him that they were praying to the sun god so we would have good weather SUN DAY!!! at the park. 

That's just what I heard though!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 23 2011, 08:08 PM~20164758
> *Somebody said they saw some chicks in Lil ass SHORTS & cut off T SHIRTS at Lewis Park today, they told him that they were praying to the sun god so we would have good weather SUN DAY!!! at the park.
> 
> That's just what I heard though!
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :fool2: :boink:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 23 2011, 07:56 AM~20159672
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: cool lets bring these cars out and bbq.....hey rey and frank u guys gonna come through ....i see u in here
> *


ya ill b out there...homie....no car...thoa...see u soon....  :biggrin:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 23 2011, 08:08 PM~20164758
> *Somebody said they saw some chicks in Lil ass SHORTS & cut off T SHIRTS at Lewis Park today, they told him that they were praying to the sun god so we would have good weather SUN DAY!!! at the park.
> 
> That's just what I heard though!
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2011, 08:59 PM~20165305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS HE GO BE OUT THERE SUNDAY WITH THAT CUTLESS CUZ IF SO I WILL MAKE SURE THAT LAY M LOW CUTLESS IS THERE FROM SAC ITS ABOUT TIME HE STOP RUNNING FROM HIM AND JUAN WELL GET IN TOUCH WITH HIM AND LET HIM NO


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

wich park is the happening @ this weekend,  lewis park?


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 24 2011, 12:51 AM~20167059
> *wich park is the happening @ this weekend,   lewis park?
> *


YEAH OFF I 5


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Mar 23 2011, 08:00 PM~20165324
> *ya ill b out there...homie....no car...thoa...see u soon....   :biggrin:
> *


All good.....see you there ....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

DADS POINT :wow:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

Take it to the top for STOCKTON


----------



## $STRIBDOGG (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SHE SAID SHE WANTS TO COME TO THE PARK SUN DAY.....


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 24 2011, 02:54 PM~20170789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THROWBACK.....


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 24 2011, 02:54 PM~20170789
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM THAT PIC WAS LIKE 10 YAERS AGO...LOL


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Pixie Woods i. 5 and monte diablo.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn now the weather peeps are saying its supposed to rain on Sunday :angry:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 25 2011, 09:31 AM~20177516
> *Damn now the weather peeps are saying its supposed to rain on Sunday :angry:
> *



Only 20% chance of rain for sunday we should be cool.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 25 2011, 10:57 AM~20178063
> *Only 20% chance of rain for sunday we should be cool.
> *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 24 2011, 08:33 PM~20173630
> *DAM THAT PIC WAS LIKE 10 YAERS AGO...LOL
> *



not that damnnnnnnn old........lol


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 25 2011, 11:55 AM~20178467
> *not that damnnnnnnn old........lol
> *












THAT SHITS ABOUT AS OLD AS THIS N THIS IS LIKE 10YRS AGO...DAM I MISS THAT CAR...LOL REMEMBER THAT NIGHT WE RODE TO SAC ANT, N OL DUDE WAS TRYNA GET CRAZY WITH US ON THE FREEWAY WITH HIS HEADLIGHTS OFF... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 25 2011, 03:43 PM~20179961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea he was gonna bust on you with that 9mm.......


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

HERE WE GO AGAIN


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't make it tomorrow y'all have a good time


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> Only 20% chance of rain for sunday we should be cool.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ALL I WONT TO NO IS HOW MANY OF YOU CATS HERE IN STOCKTON WHO CLAIM THAT THEY ARE RIDERS ARE GOING TO LAY M LOWS COME OUT DAY IN THE BAY AND FOR THE HOP THAT NITE APRIL 9TH THOSE WHO ARE IN LINE WITH THERE RIDERS I CAN SAY THAT YOU ARE A RIDER IF YOUR NOT THEN YOU ARE ALL TALK IF YOUR NOT IN LINE LAY M LOW HAS BEEN SUPPORTING THIS EVERY OTHER WEEKEND B B Q SENTS IT STARTED SO CAN LAY M LOW GET THE SAME SUPPORT APRIL 9TH


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

NO COMMENT :uh:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 26 2011, 10:19 PM~20190043
> *NO COMMENT :uh:
> *


COME ON PIMPIN I THAN HEARD YOU SAY THAT YOU WAS A RIDER PLENTY OF TIMES I CANT TELL I NO YOU HAVE A LOW RIDER BUT THAT DONT MAKE YOU A RIDER RIDERS HIT THE FREEWAY AND GO WHERE ITS GOING ON AT WELL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 26 2011, 11:34 PM~20190457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK WE SEE THEM ARE WE GO SEE THEM ON THE CAR


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

LETS DO THIS... :biggrin: TIGHT PIC OF THE SPARE  IM A RIDER... I GOT 4 MILES TO RIDE TODAY AT 4.00 A GALLON IN A SMALL BLOCK 400 MY CAR WILL BE STAYIN IN STOCKTON....FOR A CAR HOP......IM JUST A BROKE COLLEGE STUDENT  ILL BE THERE SMILEY...WIT SOME CATS FROM STOCKTONE  P.S.YOU COULD OF INFORMED EVERYONE AT THE PARK INSTEAD OF SIDE BUSTIN ON THE NETSEE EVERYONE AT THE PARK


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 27 2011, 07:18 AM~20191185
> *LETS DO THIS... :biggrin: TIGHT PIC OF THE SPARE  IM A RIDER... I GOT 4 MILES TO RIDE TODAY AT 4.00 A GALLON IN A SMALL BLOCK 400 MY CAR WILL BE STAYIN IN STOCKTON....FOR A CAR HOP......IM JUST A BROKE COLLEGE STUDENT  ILL BE THERE SMILEY...WIT SOME CATS FROM STOCKTONE  P.S.YOU COULD OF INFORMED EVERYONE AT THE PARK INSTEAD OF SIDE BUSTIN ON THE NETSEE EVERYONE AT THE PARK
> *


O SO IM SIDE BUSTING NOPE THATS NOT WHAT ITS CALLED ITS TELLING EVERYBODY AT ONCE WHO SAY THERE RIDERS RIDERS RIDERS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 27 2011, 08:05 AM~20191371
> *O SO IM SIDE BUSTING NOPE THATS NOT WHAT ITS CALLED ITS TELLING EVERYBODY AT ONCE WHO SAY THERE RIDERS  RIDERS RIDERS
> *


I'M SMELLING SOME SIDE BUSTING GOING ON HERE!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 26 2011, 10:13 PM~20189995
> *ALL I WONT TO NO IS HOW MANY OF YOU CATS HERE IN STOCKTON WHO CLAIM THAT THEY ARE RIDERS ARE GOING TO LAY M LOWS COME OUT DAY IN THE BAY AND FOR THE HOP THAT NITE APRIL 9TH THOSE WHO ARE IN LINE WITH THERE RIDERS I CAN SAY THAT YOU ARE A RIDER IF YOUR NOT THEN YOU ARE ALL TALK IF YOUR NOT IN LINE LAY M LOW HAS BEEN SUPPORTING THIS EVERY OTHER WEEKEND B B Q SENTS IT STARTED SO CAN LAY M LOW GET THE SAME SUPPORT APRIL 9TH
> *


 I know that for sure that I can't go as I am playing in my last satellite for the WSOP seat qualifier. If I win here, it is on to Vegas and the MAIN EVENT!! :x: Just trying to make some more $$$ for the family and for my ride, but does that make me NOT a rider?? I will try to hit up the hop that night since you are having a day AND a night event, but we will see how that goes. I will make every effort to do what I can do since my rider status is on the line...IN YOUR OPINION!! 
See you later today! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like we gonna get okay weather for today....see you guys out there later.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2011, 08:58 AM~20177299
> *Pixie Woods i. 5 and monte diablo.
> *


Eh Bro, can you bring that dump, I got the othe one already. I will have the feria for ya! :biggrin: It isn't going to be as sunny as we thought, but it will be dry for a while so we can RRRRIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDEEEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 27 2011, 07:18 AM~20191185
> *LETS DO THIS... :biggrin: TIGHT PIC OF THE SPARE  IM A RIDER... I GOT 4 MILES TO RIDE TODAY AT 4.00 A GALLON IN A SMALL BLOCK 400 MY CAR WILL BE STAYIN IN STOCKTON....FOR A CAR HOP......IM JUST A BROKE COLLEGE STUDENT  ILL BE THERE SMILEY...WIT SOME CATS FROM STOCKTONE  P.S.YOU COULD OF INFORMED EVERYONE AT THE PARK INSTEAD OF SIDE BUSTIN ON THE NETSEE EVERYONE AT THE PARK
> *


TRUE RIDERS DONT SIDE BUST THEY TELL IT LIKE IT IS IS THERE SOME REAL RIDERS IN TOWN OR JUST A CHOSEN A FEW THAT CAN CLAIM THAT THEY ARE A RIDER BY DOING IT AND NOT CLAIMING WHAT THEY DONT DO WELL JUST KEEPING IT REAL IM JUST TRYING TO GET A LINE TOGETHER SO WHEN IT IS SOMEING GOING ON OUT OF TOWN ALL THE STOCKTON LOWRIDERS CAN COME TOGETHER AND HIT IT HARD GIVE THE OTHER TOWN SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT SO LETS START APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOWS ANNUAL B B Q AND COME OUT DAY TO START THERE RIDER SEASON OFF


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

U GUYS OVER HERE TALKN BOUT REAL RIDAZ... I GOT UP AT 7 THIS MORNING STRUCK TO THE GOODGUYS SHOW IN MY 65 WITH A BUILT NOT BOUGHT 502 IN THE FAST LANE THEN STRUCK BACK JUST NOW IN THE FAST LANE PUT GAS IN N NOW I'LL B COMN THRU THE PARK INA MINUTE WITH THE ASS SLIDN! N NEXT WEEK CATCH ME ON 5 200 MILES TO REDDENING FOR COOL APRIL NIGHTS THEN THE NEXT WEEKEND TO HALFMOON BAY! THATS JUST A SAMPLE OF HOW I RIDE N REP THIS 209 BUT THEN AGAIN IM ONA WHOLE NETHA LEVEL :biggrin: :biggrin: N KNO DISRESPECT TO NONE OF U CATS SO DONT GET IT TWISTED IMA REAL RIDA


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 26 2011, 10:13 PM~20189995
> *ALL I WONT TO NO IS HOW MANY OF YOU CATS HERE IN STOCKTON WHO CLAIM THAT THEY ARE RIDERS ARE GOING TO LAY M LOWS COME OUT DAY IN THE BAY AND FOR THE HOP THAT NITE APRIL 9TH THOSE WHO ARE IN LINE WITH THERE RIDERS I CAN SAY THAT YOU ARE A RIDER IF YOUR NOT THEN YOU ARE ALL TALK IF YOUR NOT IN LINE LAY M LOW HAS BEEN SUPPORTING THIS EVERY OTHER WEEKEND B B Q SENTS IT STARTED SO CAN LAY M LOW GET THE SAME SUPPORT APRIL 9TH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what up smiley you keep it live on here can i get in line with my mini van you know im a rider


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 27 2011, 06:01 PM~20195186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what up smiley you keep it live on here can i get in line with my mini van you know im a rider
> *


I DONT NO CUZ SOMETIMES WHEN YOUR IN YOUR REGULAR CAR OR VAN SOMETIMES YOU FORGET WE IN LOW RIDERS AND YOU HAVE TO CATCH YOUR SELF LIKE LAST TIME YOU ALMOST 4GOT WE WAS BACK THERE LOL THE HOG SHOULD BE READY FOR APRIL 9TH WONT IT SEE I DIDNT HAVE TO SAY WHO RIDE CUZ WE NO WHO DO AND IF I CAN IM GO GET THE STOCKTON RIDERS TO JUMP IN LINE SO WE CAN HAVE A 40 CAR CARAVAN WITH STOCKTON RIDERS YOU NO I LIKE TO PUT A LINE TOGETHER SO GET THE CADI DONE ITS TIME FOR IT TO MAKE ITS DAY VIEW IN EAST PALO ALTO


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 27 2011, 12:01 PM~20192923
> *U GUYS OVER HERE TALKN BOUT REAL RIDAZ... I GOT UP AT 7 THIS MORNING STRUCK TO THE GOODGUYS SHOW IN MY 65 WITH A BUILT NOT BOUGHT 502 IN THE FAST LANE THEN STRUCK BACK JUST NOW IN THE FAST LANE PUT GAS IN N NOW I'LL B COMN THRU THE PARK INA MINUTE  WITH THE ASS SLIDN! N NEXT WEEK CATCH ME ON 5 200 MILES TO REDDENING FOR COOL APRIL NIGHTS THEN THE NEXT WEEKEND TO HALFMOON BAY! THATS JUST A SAMPLE OF HOW I RIDE N REP THIS 209 BUT THEN AGAIN IM ONA WHOLE NETHA LEVEL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  N KNO DISRESPECT TO NONE OF U CATS SO DONT GET IT TWISTED IMA REAL RIDA
> *


I DONT NO WHY YOUR TRYING TO BE FUNNY YOU ALREADY NO YOU GOT YOUR RIDER STRIPES FROM ME ALONG TIME AGO EVERY WHERE I WENT I SEEN YOU I THOUGHT YOU WAS STALKING LAY M LOW LOL


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ALL CAR CLUBS THATS HERE IN STOCKTON THATS GO RIDE TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q WE ARE MEETING AT THE SHEEL GAS STATION IN TRACY ON TRACY BLVD AND 205 AT 11AM AND LEAVEING AT 1130 AM


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I LIKE THAT PIC :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 27 2011, 11:01 AM~20192923
> *U GUYS OVER HERE TALKN BOUT REAL RIDAZ... I GOT UP AT 7 THIS MORNING STRUCK TO THE GOODGUYS SHOW IN MY 65 WITH A BUILT NOT BOUGHT 502 IN THE FAST LANE THEN STRUCK BACK JUST NOW IN THE FAST LANE PUT GAS IN N NOW I'LL B COMN THRU THE PARK INA MINUTE  WITH THE ASS SLIDN! N NEXT WEEK CATCH ME ON 5 200 MILES TO REDDENING FOR COOL APRIL NIGHTS THEN THE NEXT WEEKEND TO HALFMOON BAY! THATS JUST A SAMPLE OF HOW I RIDE N REP THIS 209 BUT THEN AGAIN IM ONA WHOLE NETHA LEVEL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  N KNO DISRESPECT TO NONE OF U CATS SO DONT GET IT TWISTED IMA REAL RIDA
> *


skirt 'skirt;skirt;let them have it rich  :wow:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Good time today homies ttt Stockton do its thang


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

GOOD PIC'S ANTDOGG..... :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THE YELLOW FEDERATION 64 IS CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN.... :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

GET DOWN STOCKTONE


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

NICE TO MEET YOU ANTHONY......THANKS FOR THE JUMP HOMIE.... MIKE GOOD LOOKIN OUT WITH THOSE CABLES!!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 1sickbagged62 (Apr 13, 2009)

good turn out today nice pic antdogg and 209time   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 1sickbagged62 (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 27 2011, 08:19 PM~20196647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MY OL SKOOL HOMIE FRANK'S 67 LOOKIN CLEAN!.....


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sickbagged62_@Mar 27 2011, 08:54 PM~20197105
> *good turn out today nice pic antdogg and 209time     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







:thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

PORT CITY


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 27 2011, 08:19 PM~20196647
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD JOB WITH THE CAMERA ANT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: N IT WAS A GOOD LITTLE FUNCTION PROPS TO ANTDOGG FOR MAKEN IT HAPPEN


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

STOCKTOWN :wow:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

GREAT DAY PEOPLES


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 27 2011, 09:07 PM~20197226
> *GOOD JOB WITH THE CAMERA ANT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  N IT WAS A GOOD LITTLE FUNCTION PROPS TO ANTDOGG FOR MAKEN IT HAPPEN
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: Gotta make it to one of these soon!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 27 2011, 08:09 PM~20197250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Green is for the money...gold is for the honey


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

NOW YA KNOW LAY M LOW WAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

BIG ANT ROLLIN THE 65 RIV YA DIG........


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

when is the next one


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 27 2011, 09:10 PM~20197272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 no plate..lol got pulled over for that on the way home to manteca lol


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Mar 27 2011, 09:58 PM~20198245
> *no plate..lol got pulled over for that on the way home to manteca lol
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe79cadi_@Mar 27 2011, 09:43 PM~20198092
> *when is the next  one
> *


two weeks april 10


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 27 2011, 11:01 PM~20198271
> *two weeks april 10
> *



Are we back at STRIBLEY on April 10th???


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks hope seeo you


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Mar 27 2011, 10:36 PM~20198026
> *NOW  YA KNOW LAY M LOW WAS IN THE HOUSE
> *


ARNT WE ALWAYS IN THE HOUSE ROUGE


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Mar 27 2011, 10:58 PM~20198245
> *no plate..lol got pulled over for that on the way home to manteca lol
> *


APRIL 9TH WE HEADED TO THE BAY IF YOUR DOWN TO RIDE WE ARE MEETING IN TRACY ON TRACY BLVD AND 205 AT THE SHEELS GAS STATION AT 11OO AM AND LEAVEING AT 1130 AM


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 27 2011, 06:16 PM~20195339
> *I DONT NO WHY YOUR TRYING TO BE FUNNY YOU ALREADY NO YOU GOT YOUR RIDER STRIPES FROM ME ALONG TIME AGO EVERY WHERE I WENT I SEEN YOU I THOUGHT YOU WAS STALKING LAY M LOW LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT FOR LAY M LOW LIKE 10 DEEP ON 80 COMING DOWN THE MOUNTAIN FROM HOT AUGUST NIGHTS RENO ON 13's N SWITCHED UP WITH THE SIX EIGHT LEADN THE PACK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Mar 27 2011, 11:31 PM~20198463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lay m low is lookin straight out there


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

ND WE STILL RIDDIN.....


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

OK TIME TO GET MY OTHER CAMERA AND VIDEO CAM......WE HAD HELLA FUN TODAY............NICE DAY TO LAY M LOW N RIDE SLOW


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WHATS WRONG WITH MY POTNAS CAMERA....HE TRIPPIN WITH THE WRONG DATE LMAO!!!!! THE ACTUAL DATE WAS 3/27/11


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Joe79cadi_@Mar 27 2011, 11:46 PM~20198533
> *lay m low is lookin straight out there
> *






MUCH LOVE HOMIE,,,,,, THANX 4 THA RECOGNITION...SEE YOU NEXT TIME PIMPIN...STAY RIDDIN


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

NOW THATS HOW "RIDERS" ROLL PIMPIN........

WE HIT THEM FREEWAYS AND RIDE.......


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

MORE COMIN TOMMOROW....HELLA TIRED FROM ALL THE FUN N MY VIDEOS ARE STILL UPLOADIN....YUP YUP.......


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YEAH WE COMMIN....


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

and ya know we some straight riders pimpin......thats just the lay m low way of getn down......we roll from city to city n town to town hitn them switches as we start ta clown.......was a great day at the park today......much love to "mother nature" for letn it go down.....


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THATS THE HOMIE'S OL SKOOL B2200......HE BOUT TO PUT THEM ENGRAVED ALL GOLD CROSS LACE ZENITHS ON IT, THE ONE'S WITH 209 ON THE KNOCK OFFS!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 27 2011, 08:02 PM~20196459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOPPPSSSS, I got my big nose in someone's pic!! :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 28 2011, 11:51 AM~20201168
> *OOOPPPSSSS, I got my big nose in someone's pic!! :biggrin:
> *




thats how i wanted it.....looks tight


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

LAY M LOW 68 WAS LOOKIN REAL NICE!!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 28 2011, 11:53 AM~20201184
> *thats how i wanted it.....looks tight
> *


good pic for all 3 rides...I like that you can read the "Catalina" on the dash!!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 28 2011, 11:55 AM~20201201
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what a sweet ride.....


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 28 2011, 11:52 AM~20201174
> *
> 
> 
> ...




now im a low rider...low n slow......BUT THAT MOSTROUS 65 WAS A BAD ASS MACHINE..........!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for having us out Stockton.. enjoyed the ride down wit my big homie Gato G. We gonna try and get the rest of the homies down soon..


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 27 2011, 11:36 PM~20198488
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  TTT FOR LAY M LOW  LIKE 10 DEEP ON 80 COMING DOWN THE MOUNTAIN FROM HOT AUGUST NIGHTS RENO ON 13's N SWITCHED UP WITH THE SIX EIGHT LEADN THE PACK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AND YOU NO IT TRUE RIDERS


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 28 2011, 12:59 PM~20201676
> *Thanks for having us out Stockton.. enjoyed the ride down wit my big homie Gato G. We gonna try and get the rest of the homies down soon..
> *


A ROUGE IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS COME TO STOCKTON AND JUST CHILL TELL GATO THAT ON APRIL 9TH THE STOCKTON RIDERS ARE MEETING IN TRACY AT THE SHEEL GAS STATION ON TRACY BLVD AND 205 AT 1100 AM AND LEAVEING AT 1130 AM WE ARE HEADED TO THE LAY M LOW B B Q IN EAST PALO ALTO AND FROM STOCKTON IT IS A 150 MILES ROUND TRIP TOTAL SO ITS 75 UP AND 75 BACK FOT THOSE WHO DONT NO WHAT ROUND TRIP MEAN


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ANT NICE AS PIC IM GOING TO LOOK AT THE VIDEO,S NOW  O 209 YOU TOOK SOME GOOD ONES TO AND ANTDOG IF IT WAS,NT FOR THE THREE OF YOU NO ONE WOULD NO WHATS GOING ON


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 28 2011, 01:21 PM~20202184
> *ANT NICE AS PIC IM GOING TO LOOK AT THE VIDEO,S NOW   O 209 YOU TOOK SOME GOOD ONES TO AND ANTDOG IF IT WAS,NT FOR THE THREE OF YOU NO ONE WOULD NO WHATS GOING ON
> *


 :thumbsup: ant ,ant ,ant :wow:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 27 2011, 10:08 PM~20198326
> *Are we back at STRIBLEY on April 10th???
> *


yes sirSTRIBLEY


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THAT VIDEO WAS COOL FOOL LAY M LOW STYLE


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 28 2011, 12:59 PM~20201676
> *Thanks for having us out Stockton.. enjoyed the ride down wit my big homie Gato G. We gonna try and get the rest of the homies down soon..
> *



It's all good!!!.....it was nice to see you guys roll through in that clean ass 70 IMPALA, I hope you guys had a good time. 

I have a couple of pic's of that car that I will post later on today.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 27 2011, 09:07 PM~20197229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LAY M LOW TAKEING FLITE STOCKTON CHAPTER


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 28 2011, 02:27 PM~20202239
> *:thumbsup: ant ,ant ,ant :wow:
> *



That is kind of funny though...... Lol


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 28 2011, 11:38 AM~20201060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 209TIME, nice 1/4 shot there. Thanks for the post of all the pic and vid's already; came out very nice.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 28 2011, 04:34 PM~20203333
> *:wave: 209TIME, nice 1/4 shot there. Thanks for the post of all the pic and vid's already; came out very nice.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks Vic, it was nice meeting you out there yesterday and thanks for the food it was good!!!


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Mar 28 2011, 12:54 PM~20201639
> *now im a low rider...low n slow......BUT THAT MOSTROUS 65 WAS A BAD ASS MACHINE..........!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 27 2011, 08:59 PM~20197154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE SHOT OF THE 7 ANT :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

* :wow: :0 LOOK ANTDOGG W/ A SPRITE IN HIS HAND :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin: *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 28 2011, 07:19 PM~20204864
> *
> *



good pic's frank.........i like this one with mount pixie woods in the background....lol


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

AND AFTERWARDS..................
WE STILL WENT ON A JOURNEY..............
YUP YUP............WE RIDDAS....WE CRUISED THROUGH STOCKTON..........
ROLLED THROUGH MANTECA......................
AND HIT THEM CITY STREETS ALL THE WAY HOME JUST ENJOYIN THE RIDE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT TO CRUISE........


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

SO FAR WE GOT LAY M LOW /FEDARATION /USO /SINFULL PLEASURE / CADIS 2 ENVEY /RAGS 2 ENVEY NOW IS THERE ANY MORE CAR CLUBS FROM STOCKTON GOING TO EAST PALO ALTO FOR THE LAY M LOW B B Q APRIL 9TH ITS ROLL CALL TIME


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH 
LAY M LOW central cali chapter
LAY M LOW MODESTO CHAPTER 
LAY M LOW STOCKTON CHAPTER
LAY M LOW SAC CHAPTER 
FEDARATION
USO STOCKTON CHAPTER
SINFULL PLEASURE 
CADIES 2 ENVEY
RAGS 2 ENVEY
LETHAL LOWS
AZTECA MODESTO
THE MEETING PLACE IS TRACY ON TRACY BLVD AND 205 AT THE SHELL GAS STATION AT 1100 AM AND LEAVEING AT 1130 AM SHARPE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

i see ya.....mr....alone :wave:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 28 2011, 12:11 PM~20201333
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 28 2011, 07:16 PM~20204830
> *
> *


 :wave: Frank, thanks for posting the pic, bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 28 2011, 05:04 PM~20203560
> *:biggrin: thanks Vic, it was nice meeting you out there yesterday and thanks for the food it was good!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Ant...


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 28 2011, 10:31 PM~20207221
> *SO FAR WE GOT LAY M LOW /FEDARATION /USO /SINFULL PLEASURE / CADIS 2 ENVEY /RAGS 2 ENVEY NOW IS THERE ANY MORE CAR CLUBS FROM STOCKTON GOING TO EAST PALO ALTO FOR THE LAY M LOW B B Q APRIL 9TH ITS ROLL CALL TIME
> *



aint that a bitch


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 28 2011, 10:34 PM~20207229
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH
> LAY M LOW
> FEDARATION
> ...


AINT THAT A BITCH


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 28 2011, 11:34 PM~20207229
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH
> LAY M LOW
> FEDARATION
> ...



SO WHO ELSE IS GO MAKE THE TRIP


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 28 2011, 11:34 PM~20207229
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH
> LAY M LOW central cali chapter
> LAY M LOW MODESTO CHAPTER
> ...


THERE IT IS WHAT OTHER CLUBS ARE GOING


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 28 2011, 11:34 PM~20207229
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH
> LAY M LOW central cali chapter
> LAY M LOW MODESTO CHAPTER
> ...


ANYBODY ELSE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 29 2011, 07:03 PM~20213256
> *ANYBODY ELSE
> *


I'M SPENDING THE NIGHT AT YOUR HOUSE THAT DAY.
I'LL ROLL WITH YOU. 
*SOLO RIDER ALL DAY!!*
MY RIDERS IN THE LAB!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

WELL THE NEW SEASON IS HERE LETS START IT OFF GOOD!! FIRST ONE WILL BE FRIDAY MAY 6TH COMMON OUT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN LIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 30 2011, 07:59 AM~20217217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CARS IN THE LAB.
BUT I'LL STILL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS..
LET'S DO IT!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 28 2011, 11:34 PM~20207229
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH
> LAY M LOW central cali chapter
> LAY M LOW MODESTO CHAPTER
> ...


IT'S RAGZ 2 ENVY


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON....STRIBLEY PARK ..NEXT ...APRIL 10


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 28 2011, 11:34 PM~20207229
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH
> LAY M LOW central cali chapter
> LAY M LOW MODESTO CHAPTER
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack+Mar 30 2011, 09:49 AM~20217844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND THAT TOO......LOL


ONE MORE :angry:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 30 2011, 12:54 PM~20219329
> *I WAS WAITING FOR THAT
> AND THAT TOO......LOL
> ONE MORE  :angry:
> *


and there still one more LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 30 2011, 01:06 PM~20219409
> *and there still one more LOL  :biggrin:
> *


LETS SEE IF HE CATCHES THE CADDIES.....LOL


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 30 2011, 09:49 AM~20217844
> *IT'S RAGZ 2 ENVY
> *


OK MY BAG CAN I HAVE MY HEAD BACK WOW THE WAY YOU SAID IT,S MAD ME LOL SEE IN TRACY AT THE GAS STATION ON THE 9TH OF APRIL


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 28 2011, 11:34 PM~20207229
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH
> LAY M LOW central cali chapter
> LAY M LOW MODESTO CHAPTER
> ...


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 30 2011, 01:21 PM~20219521
> *LETS SEE IF HE CATCHES THE CADDIES.....LOL
> *


There not on LIL so its cadies 2 envy :0 :0


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q 
LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI 
LAY M LOW SAC
LAY M LOW STOCKTON
LAY M LOW MODESTO
FEDARATION 
USO STOCKTON
SINFUL PLEASURE
CADZ 2 ENVY
RAGZ 2 ENVY
LETHAL LOWS
AZTECA MODESTO
PERSONAL EFFECTS






THE MEETING SPOT IS IN TRACY ON TRACY BLVD AND 205 AT THE SHEEL GAS STATION AT 1100 AM LEAVEING AT 1130 AM ANY MORE CLUBS GOING


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:21 PM~20219914
> *OK MY BAG CAN I HAVE MY HEAD BACK WOW THE WAY YOU SAID IT,S MAD ME LOL SEE IN TRACY AT THE GAS STATION ON THE 9TH OF APRIL
> *


It's all good lays m lows just messn wit u :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A BILL I HEARD ABOUT THE OIL PUMP THATS FUKED UP CUZ YOU WAS LOOKING FORWARD ON THIS YEAR BUT NOING YOU ITS ALREADY IN THE LAB SO HOW MANY PEOPLE RIDING WITH YOU IN THE VAN YOU NO YET


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

2 OH 9 TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 30 2011, 07:47 PM~20222845
> *2 OH 9 TIME.... :biggrin:
> *



Wus up HARTBEAT 6 five


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 07:39 PM~20222737
> *A BILL I HEARD ABOUT THE OIL PUMP THATS FUKED UP CUZ YOU WAS LOOKING FORWARD ON THIS YEAR BUT NOING YOU ITS ALREADY IN THE LAB SO HOW MANY PEOPLE RIDING WITH YOU IN THE VAN YOU NO YET
> *


yhea its in the lab should b ready by next week :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 30 2011, 08:32 PM~20223385
> *yhea its in the lab should b ready by next week  :biggrin:
> *


SO ARE YOU GO DRIVE YOUR VAN OR RIDE WITH ONE OF THE CLUB MEMBERS TO E P A CUZ I NO IF THAT CADI WAS FIXED IT WOULD BE ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON....STRIBLEY PARK ..NEXT ...APRIL 10


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO MAKE THIS RIDE


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> > TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON....STRIBLEY PARK ..NEXT ...APRIL 10


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

* We did a video shoot for a local rapper named Teez for the song California Bear. Anyway here it is  *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Sundays in stockton is the thread


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 1 2011, 08:27 AM~20235125
> *Sundays in stockton is the thread
> *



X209......he knows that, but he know how STOCKTON is poppin and everybodys lookin in this thread checkin out how we do it in the PORT CITY!!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

I like how the pics keep coming......ant putting in O.T FOR THE THREAD...  :h5:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 1 2011, 10:16 AM~20235818
> *I like how the pics keep coming......ant putting in O.T  FOR THE THREAD...   :h5:
> *



Hell yea that's how we got to do it, make them last for two weeks until the next function!!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

So is it on for tomorrow april 3????? and what time?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 2 2011, 02:25 PM~20243305
> *So is it on for tomorrow  april 3????? and what time?
> *


sunday the 10th


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

T.T.T BUMP FOR S.I.S.BACK TO THA OLD SKOOL CRUZIN EN LA PARQUE WITH ALL THE GENTE FROM THE THE 209.CRUZIN TO 35 YEARS B.P.C.C. SAME PRES.,SAME RULES,NO CHAPTERS."AINT A DAMN THING CHANGED"


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


 APRIL 9TH IS THE DAY WE ARE MAKING THIS RUN


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION.......


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


WAT THE HECK IM RIGHT HERE IN THE 209 TRACY CALIFAS I'LL TAKE MY RANFLA TOO AND HEAD OUT THERE WITH Y'ALL AT THE LAY M LOW EVENT IN DA E.P.A. TO SUPPORT THE 209 COUNT ME IN. SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHELL YOU HAVE MY SUPPORT I'LL BE THE ONLY CHOLOS MEMBER THERE BUT I'LL COME THRU .


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 5 2011, 03:26 AM~20262653
> *WAT THE HECK IM RIGHT HERE IN THE 209 TRACY CALIFAS I'LL TAKE MY RANFLA TOO AND HEAD OUT THERE WITH Y'ALL AT THE LAY M LOW EVENT IN DA E.P.A. TO SUPPORT THE 209 COUNT ME IN. SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHELL  YOU HAVE MY SUPPORT I'LL BE THE ONLY CHOLOS MEMBER THERE BUT I'LL COME THRU .
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU AT THE GAS STATION IN TRACY


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON....STRIBLEY PARK ..NEXT ...APRIL 10
> :uh:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON....STRIBLEY PARK ..NEXT ...APRIL 10
:uh:
[/quote]



X209....TTT for STOCKTON


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


 TTT FOR THE RIDERS WHO ARE MAKING THE RUN TO EAST PALO ALTO LAY M LOW B B Q AND THE SHOW OUT ENT CAR HOP THAT NITE TTT FOR THE REAL RIDERS


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 30 2011, 07:59 AM~20217217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SOUND GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CARS


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 5 2011, 11:33 AM~20265042
> *TTT FOR THE RIDERS WHO ARE MAKING THE RUN TO EAST PALO ALTO LAY M LOW B B Q AND THE SHOW OUT ENT CAR HOP THAT NITE TTT FOR THE REAL RIDERS
> *


 :thumbsup: I will b at the hop cant make the bbq for those who don't make the run does that mean there not real riders?


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

I HAVE A FRIEND THAT JUST PASSED AWAY AND THERE FAMILY NEEDS HELP THEY ARE GOING TO HAVE A CAR WASH APRIL 5 AND 6 I KNOW ITS SHORT NOTICE BUT IF YOU CAN PLZ HELP ILL BE THERE IN MY LOWRIDER... ITS GOING TO BE IN MANTECA CA ON THE CONNER OF YOSEMITE AND NORTHWOODS AT THE BEACON GAS STATION ITS OFF THE 99 FREEWAY ...BRING WHAT EVER YOU GOT PLZ AND THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 5 2011, 10:33 AM~20265042
> *TTT FOR THE RIDERS WHO ARE MAKING THE RUN TO EAST PALO ALTO LAY M LOW B B Q AND THE SHOW OUT ENT CAR HOP THAT NITE TTT FOR THE REAL RIDERS
> *


did everyone get that yet


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

stribley park last time


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Apr 5 2011, 01:57 PM~20266345
> *I HAVE A FRIEND THAT JUST PASSED AWAY AND THERE FAMILY NEEDS HELP THEY ARE GOING TO HAVE A CAR WASH APRIL 5 AND 6 I KNOW ITS SHORT NOTICE BUT IF YOU CAN PLZ HELP ILL BE THERE IN MY LOWRIDER... ITS GOING TO BE IN MANTECA CA ON THE CONNER OF YOSEMITE AND NORTHWOODS AT THE BEACON GAS STATION ITS OFF THE 99 FREEWAY ...BRING WHAT EVER YOU GOT PLZ AND THANKS AND GOD BLESS
> *


sorry to hear that flip...r.i.p :angel:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 5 2011, 01:09 PM~20265671
> *:thumbsup: I will b at the hop cant make the bbq for those who don't make the run does that mean there not real riders?
> *


TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 5 2011, 04:41 PM~20267177
> *did everyone get that yet
> *


They should have its been posted in both topics more than Ants Pics :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 5 2011, 07:27 PM~20268708
> *They should have its been posted in both topics more than Ants Pics :biggrin:
> *




LOL..........


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 5 2011, 01:09 PM~20265671
> *:thumbsup: I will b at the hop cant make the bbq for those who don't make the run does that mean there not real riders?
> *


A BIG BILL YOUR CAR AS BEN OFF THE ROAD FOR HOW LONG AND YOU STILL GOT MORE MILES ON IT THAN A GANG OF THESE FOOLS WHO CLAIM THERE RIDERS AND YOUR BACK SO THEY NOW THEY STILL WONT CATCH YOU AND IF YOU AND THE FAMILEY DIDNT HAVE SOMEYHING PLANED IN THE TOWN THAT CADI WOULD BE AT BOTH RIDER


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

BILL JACK JUST GOT HIS OFFICIAL RIDER STRIPES FROM SMILEY.....


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 6 2011, 11:18 AM~20273978
> *BILL JACK JUST GOT HIS OFFICIAL RIDER STRIPES FROM SMILEY.....
> *


 :0 :0 don't hate :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 6 2011, 01:57 PM~20274881
> *:0  :0 don't hate  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20220193
> *ROAD TRIP TO EAST PALO ALTO APRIL 9TH FOR THE LAY M LOW COME OUT DAY B B Q
> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI
> LAY M LOW SAC
> ...


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 6 2011, 11:18 AM~20273978
> *BILL JACK JUST GOT HIS OFFICIAL RIDER STRIPES FROM SMILEY.....
> *


BILL TELL THESE CATS WHAT PART OF CALI WE ARE FROM AND THATS WHY RIDING TO THE BAY IS JUST LIKE RIDING TO THE STORE FOR US ITS NOTHING TO US OR FOR US TO ROLL TO THE BAY BAY A R O O F


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> > TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON....STRIBLEY PARK ..NEXT ...APRIL 10
> > :uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 5 2011, 11:03 PM~20270946
> *  A GANG OF THESE FOOLS WHO CLAIM THERE RIDERS
> *


  there u go again with all that rogish jibberish :twak: the more you keep on with callin everybody fake riders and tru rider this and that,the less people gonna go support you...this shit gettin old smiley...IM NOT GOIN I GOT THINGS TO DO...and im tired of lookin on this topic and seein YALL SAY THEY TRU RIDERS, AND CLAIMIN THERE RIDERS, AND ONE DAY IMA BE A RIDER, IMA GO BE A RIDER,GOT SCRUBBED UP QUARTER WALLS AND STILL A RIDER,AND ALL THAT NONSENSE...PIMPIN topic still says SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:23 PM~20278293
> *   there u go again with all that rogish jibberish  :twak: the more you keep on with callin everybody fake riders and tru rider this and that,the less people gonna go support you...this shit gettin old smiley...IM NOT GOIN I GOT THINGS TO DO...and im tired of lookin on this topic and seein YALL SAY THEY TRU RIDERS, AND CLAIMIN THERE RIDERS, AND ONE DAY IMA BE A RIDER,  IMA GO BE A RIDER,GOT SCRUBBED UP QUARTER WALLS AND STILL A RIDER,AND ALL THAT NONSENSE...PIMPIN topic still says SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON
> *


 :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ready to hit the black top on sunday


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Apr 6 2011, 08:32 PM~20278417
> *ready to hit the black top on sunday
> *



Hell yea in STOCKTON!!!


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 7 2011, 03:59 PM~20284898
> *:drama:
> *



IS THAT SODA AND POPCORN OR BEER AND PEANUTS?


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 7 2011, 04:19 PM~20285039
> *IS THAT SODA AND POPCORN OR BEER AND PEANUTS?
> *


THATS GOOD OL SODA POP N POP CORN... I DONT DRINK BEER! LOL


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Apr 5 2011, 01:51 PM~20265171
> *SOUND GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CARS
> *


CANT WAIT


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> > > TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON....STRIBLEY PARK ..NEXT ...APRIL 10
> > > :uh:
> >
> >
> > man i hope i can make this one the cadi is being funny style


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 6 2011, 08:23 PM~20278293
> *   there u go again with all that rogish jibberish  :twak: the more you keep on with callin everybody fake riders and tru rider this and that,the less people gonna go support you...this shit gettin old smiley...IM NOT GOIN I GOT THINGS TO DO...and im tired of lookin on this topic and seein YALL SAY THEY TRU RIDERS, AND CLAIMIN THERE RIDERS, AND ONE DAY IMA BE A RIDER,  IMA GO BE A RIDER,GOT SCRUBBED UP QUARTER WALLS AND STILL A RIDER,AND ALL THAT NONSENSE...PIMPIN topic still says SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON
> *


CHECK THIS OUT MIKE IF YOUR GO KEEP BITING IN TO WHOSE A RIDER AND WHOSE NOT THATS ON YOU IM NOT THE ONE WHO KEEPS PROLONGING IT ABOUT WHO IS A RIDER AND WHO IS NOT JUST BECUZ I MAKE A REPLY TO BILL THAT DOSENT APPLY TO ANY ONE IN PARTICULAR SO DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CONCERT APRIL 30TH PERFORMING LIVE BIG TONE, LIL CONER, TITO B, DA CONNECTION, SONNY BOY LOCSTER, KRIMINAL, CISKO P.B.C., LOWDOWN AND MORE CHECK OUT THE FLYER!!!!










THIS EVENT IS AT PINKY'S ON THE RIVER IN NICOLAUS CA, THAT IS IN BETWEEN SACRAMENTO AND WOODLAND CA, AND IS A BENEFIT SHOW FOR VICTOR "CHIWIE" RODRIGUEZ OF STOCKTON CALIFAS PLEASE COME SHOW SUPPORT $10 COVER MUST BE 21 AND UP PLENTY OF PISTO AND LADIES ARE FREE BEFORE 10 PM NORTHERN AND CENTRAL CALIFAS TOP CHICANO RAPPERS PERFORMING LIVE.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Ragz2envy will b there q n it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Show Out Entertainment Car Hop has been canceled but the Lay M Low Come Out Day Bar B Que is still on and the meeting place and time is still the same in the city of Tracy.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 7 2011, 11:11 PM~20288591
> *CHECK THIS OUT MIKE IF YOUR GO KEEP BITING IN TO WHOSE A RIDER AND WHOSE NOT THATS ON YOU IM NOT THE ONE WHO KEEPS PROLONGING IT ABOUT WHO IS A RIDER AND WHO IS NOT JUST BECUZ I MAKE A REPLY TO BILL THAT DOSENT APPLY TO ANY ONE IN PARTICULAR SO DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL
> *


:biggrin: calm down GRADY....aint takin nothing personal... wuts the definition of a rider?....who cares whos a rider or not..its about rollin your ride and chilling out with everyone and havin a place to kickit on SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON...:cheesy:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 8 2011, 01:28 PM~20292620
> *:biggrin: calm down GRADY....aint takin nothing personal... wuts the definition of a rider?....who cares whos a rider or not..its about rollin your ride and chilling out with everyone and havin a place to kickit on SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON...:cheesy:
> *


A FOOL GRADY WAS HELLA OLD SO DONT BE RUSHING ME TO GET TO GRADYS AGE I WILL BE THERE IN TIME LOL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 8 2011, 04:11 PM~20293734
> *A FOOL GRADY WAS HELLA OLD SO DONT BE RUSHING ME TO GET TO GRADYS AGE I WILL BE THERE IN TIME LOL
> *


alright RALOW  :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 8 2011, 06:32 PM~20294659
> *alright RALOW   :biggrin:
> *



damnnnnn he roastin you smiley........lol


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

ANYONE GOING TO THE FAIRGROUNDS ON SUNDAY??? THATS IN STOCKTON...


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 8 2011, 07:45 PM~20295126
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE FAIRGROUNDS ON SUNDAY??? THATS IN STOCKTON...
> *


whats going on at the fairgrounds sunday


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 9 2011, 01:00 AM~20296230
> *whats going on at the fairgrounds sunday
> *


"SWAP MEET".............


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

SWAP MEET IN THA MORNIN ...STRIBLEY PARK TIL THE EVENIN


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 8 2011, 07:45 PM~20295126
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE FAIRGROUNDS ON SUNDAY??? THATS IN STOCKTON...*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Time to q it up....and tip some back :0 ttt Sundays in stockton


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

IN STOCKTON.... :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 8 2011, 06:45 PM~20295126
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE FAIRGROUNDS ON SUNDAY??? THATS IN STOCKTON...
> *


Nope


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE GENTE REPPIN THEIR COLORS IN THE 209~SOLO RIDERS INCLUDED.BROWN N GOLD T.T.T AND IT DONT STOP. BUMP FOR THE CAUSE~


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 7 2011, 10:18 PM~20287516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP AINT! LOVIN THE FLIX,DO YOUR THANG HOMIE.THE 1'S LOOKIN GOOD TIME TO TAKE IT BACK 2 THA OL SKOOL WIT THEM CROSS LACE N VOGUES.
OSKOOLN EM.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SO ITS FGOING DOWN IN STRIBLEY PARK TOMMORROW?


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 9 2011, 09:43 PM~20301353
> *SO ITS FGOING DOWN IN STRIBLEY PARK TOMMORROW?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72SJV_@Apr 9 2011, 09:47 PM~20300970
> *WHAT UP AINT! LOVIN THE FLIX,DO YOUR THANG HOMIE.THE 1'S LOOKIN GOOD TIME TO TAKE IT BACK 2 THA OL SKOOL WIT THEM CROSS LACE N VOGUES.
> OSKOOLN EM.
> *


He's scared he might like it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 10 2011, 07:41 AM~20302766
> *He's scared he might like it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I DON'T THINK SO!!!....


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

may not make it til late if at all...my lady's BD tomorrow so I am kicking it with her today. :biggrin: you guys have a good day and take some flikas!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 10 2011, 07:41 AM~20302766
> *He's scared he might like it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I AGREE DAMIT HES PLAYING WITH THE GAME


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 72SJV_@Apr 9 2011, 09:47 PM~20300970
> *WHAT UP AINT! LOVIN THE FLIX,DO YOUR THANG HOMIE.THE 1'S LOOKIN GOOD TIME TO TAKE IT BACK 2 THA OL SKOOL WIT THEM CROSS LACE N VOGUES.
> OSKOOLN EM.
> *


I AGREE HES PLAYING WITH THE GAME


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

It went down........if you weren't there u missed out


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 10 2011, 07:23 PM~20306184
> *It went down........if you weren't  there u missed out
> *



X209!!! It was poppin just like back in the glory days of the STOCKTON LOWRIDER scene. Had a great time!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 10 2011, 07:59 PM~20307164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE HOW HIS REPPING "STOCKTONE"   ...


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

had a great time today.broke my car hopping it but had fun doing it :biggrin: cant wait till next one


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 10 2011, 08:59 PM~20307164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man he puttin it down for the town....straight clownin for that!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I WENT FOR A LIL WHILE IT WAS COOL. WOULD OF LOVED TO HAVE BBQ'D SUCH A NICE PERFECT DAY. BUT MY HOMIES BE SOME LAZY NON MOTIVATED FOOLS AND MY FELLOW CARCLUB MEMBERS BE IN THE EASTBAY.PLUS I DIDNT KNOW ANYBODY THERE. BUT IT WOULD OF BEEN NICE NEXT TIME GONNA HAVE TO GET SOME HEADS TOGETHER AND THROW A KIKBACK AND BBQ WITH SOME FIRME HYNAS!!!!


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

GOODTIMES PARTYIN ON HOMECOURT,STRIBLEY PARQUE~E/S STKN WHERE IT ALL STARTED FOR THE BIG B.P.C.C.SHOUT OUT TO EL RUDY~ Y ~NEWLIFE C.C. FOR KEEPIN THE GENTE GOIN WITH ALL THE FIRME ROLAS.DO YOUR THANG HOMEBOY~S.I.S.~BACK 2 THE OL SKOOL FOR 2011.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TOMMY LOOKIN CLEAN AS USUAL...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

LIL HOMIE GOT THAT POSE DOWN


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

BIG THANKS TO NEW LIFE C.C. THEY HAD THE BEATS BUMPING ALL DAY...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MY BODY GAURD....LOL


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

wow, looks like I missed a good one, but I see my compa Tom and Max repped for the familia!! :biggrin: I will see you guys in two weeks, Oak park right??


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

A COUPLE OF THE EAST SIDE OG'S JUST CHILLIN HAVING A GOOD TIME.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 10 2011, 11:37 PM~20308528
> *wow, looks like I missed a good one, but I see my compa Tom and Max repped for the familia!! :biggrin: I will see you guys in two weeks, Oak park right??
> *




YES SIRRRRRR... :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

APRIL 24TH OAK PARK IT'S GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 10 2011, 11:49 PM~20308612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON 209 TIME YOU SEE THAT OTHER 71 LOOK SWEET ON THOSE 14 BY 7s WELL DONT BE SCARED COME TO OAK PARK WITH A DIFFERENT LOOK EVERYBODY THANK YOU SCARED I GOT FAITH IN YOU FOOL


----------



## MFMcustoms (Feb 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 11 2011, 12:34 AM~20308968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

SAY FELLOWS YOU GUYS MISSED THE RUN SATURDAY WE HAD A 15 CAR CARAVAN TO EAST PALO ALTO AND ABOUT 150 CARS SHOULD UP AT THE B B Q THEN WE RODE TO FRISCO AND HIT FISHERMAN'S WHARF BEFORE WE CAME BACK TO STOCKTON GOT BACK ABOUT 10 OCLOCK


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 10 2011, 08:14 PM~20307349
> *had a great time today.broke my car hopping it but had fun doing it  :biggrin: cant wait till next one
> *


It was getting off slim :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> > > > > > > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

i see everyone had a good time well that good I wont be there at oak park rather it for others to shine I am a true rider from Stocktone and not afraid to leave the town and hit the high way I stay sucker free stay strong one love.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Apr 11 2011, 12:59 PM~20311675
> *i see everyone had a good time well that good I wont be there at oak park rather it for others to shine I am a true rider from Stocktone and not afraid to leave the town and hit the high way I stay sucker free stay strong one love.
> *


WELL :wow: :wow:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 11 2011, 02:11 PM~20312090
> *WELL  :wow:  :wow:
> *









LMAO!!!! YUP YUP....YA'LL SUM FOOS BUT YEAH MUCH LOVE TO THEM REAL RIDERS THAT KNOW WHAT CRUISIN THE CALLES IS REALLY ABOUT....

ROLL CALL..........

WILL THEM REAL RIDERS PLEASE PULL FORWARD........


MODESTO LAY M LOW C.C

CENTRAL CALI LAY M LOW C.C

STOCKTON LAY M LOW C.C

STOCKTON USO C.C

BAY AREA USO C.C

ROLLERS ONLY C.C

TRACY CHOLOS C.C

STOCKTON RAGZ 2 ENVY C.C

STOCKTON FEDERATION C.C

MUCH LOVE TO THOSE WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED YOUR SUPPORT AND ENJOYED A GREAT DAY IN THE BAY..........


WE HAD ABOUT A 12 - 15 CAR LINE UP HITN THE FREEWAY BY THE TIME WE HIT THE BAY........WE COULD HAVE HAD ABOUT 10 MORE RIDERS BUT I GUESS SITN AT A PARK IS GOOD TOO :nicoderm:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW.... :0


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Apr 11 2011, 11:59 AM~20311675
> *i see everyone had a good time well that good I wont be there at oak park rather it for others to shine I am a true rider from Stocktone and not afraid to leave the town and hit the high way I stay sucker free stay strong one love.
> *


Sucker free :wow:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

man you guys came to the park with a nice lineup....


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn the park lookd crackin.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 11 2011, 04:10 PM~20312902
> *Sucker free :wow:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN............


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

NEW LIFE C.C. STOCKTON LOOKED LIKE THEY WAS DOIN THE DAYUM THANG......

I BET THE OLDIES N OL SCHOOL WAS ON HIT AT THE PARK........IT WAS A HELLA NICE DAY TOO......


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Apr 11 2011, 04:30 PM~20313039
> *Damn the park lookd crackin....  :biggrin:
> *




HELL YEA IT WAS!!!


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE GUYS!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 11 2011, 04:53 PM~20313202
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE GUYS!!
> *



WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU PLAYA???


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 11 2011, 05:02 PM~20313265
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU PLAYA???
> *


IT SAYS LOWRIDERS GETTING TOGETHER... IM NOT A LOWRIDER...LMAO... :rofl: NA BUT I WAS IN THE LAB FINISHING THE 70... I'LL BRING IT TO THE NEXT ONE AT OAK PARK... :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Apr 11 2011, 11:59 AM~20311675
> *i see everyone had a good time well that good I wont be there at oak park rather it for others to shine I am a true rider from Stocktone and not afraid to leave the town and hit the high way I stay sucker free stay strong one love.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 11 2011, 03:20 PM~20312970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

BIG BILL HAD THE CADI LOOKIN SUPER CLEAN.......HAD THE BEAT SLAPPIN WITH THE BIG TV SHOWING VIDEO'S....HE HAD A NICE CROWD OF ON LOOKERS TRYING TO GET A GOOD LOOK AT HIS "WEEKEND GIRL"


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT for the camera man 209 TIME ...keepin stockton laced with all the flix


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

GOT THEM CLUB BANNERS FLYING PROUD.... :biggrin: 











THE GRILL GOT A GOOD WORKOUT 











MIKE AND TONY CHILLIN 











THE RAGZ AND CADZ FAMILY'S JUST RELAXIN HAVING A GOOD TIME.











MIKE P. THROWIN DOWN ON THE BBQ GRILL



RAGZ 2 ENVY & CADZ 2 ENVY HAD IT GOING ON, THEY HAD THE GRILL SMOKIN ALL DAY LONG HOOKIN IT UP FOR ALL THE HOMIES. GOOD LOOKIN OUT THANKS FOR THE FOOD AND DRINK, MUCH LOVE TO BOTH CLUBS!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 11 2011, 05:29 PM~20313440
> *YOU KNOW THATS HOW WE DO IT IN THE PORT CITY OF STOCKTON CALIFORNIA!!!</span>*


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 11 2011, 05:29 PM~20313440
> *TTT for the camera man 209 TIME ...keepin stockton laced with all the flix
> *


x 209 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A FELLOWS I GOT THE HOOK UP FOR TRAILERS FOR YOU STREET RIDERS TO USE NEXT TIME WE ROLL TO THE BAY LOL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 11 2011, 07:22 PM~20314421
> *A FELLOWS I GOT THE HOOK UP FOR TRAILERS FOR YOU STREET RIDERS TO USE NEXT TIME WE ROLL TO THE BAY LOL
> *


USE IT FOR NEXT TIME YOU BREAK DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 08:17 PM~20314949
> *USE IT FOR NEXT TIME YOU BREAK DOWN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 08:17 PM~20314949
> *USE IT FOR NEXT TIME YOU BREAK DOWN :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Sup BillJack?


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 10 2011, 11:45 PM~20308579
> *APRIL 24TH OAK PARK IT'S GOING DOWN!!!
> *


U KNO THATS EASTER RIGHT???


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

NEVER A DULL MOMENT IN STOCKTON :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 07:17 PM~20314949
> *USE IT FOR NEXT TIME YOU BREAK DOWN :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :dunno: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 11 2011, 09:05 PM~20315601
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :dunno:  :biggrin: LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 11 2011, 08:46 PM~20315331
> *U KNO THATS EASTER RIGHT???
> *


I was wondering about that


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 11 2011, 08:46 PM~20315331
> *U KNO THATS EASTER RIGHT???
> *


church only last a hour :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: NEWSTYLE 66, cherry 64, STKN209, 209impala


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 11 2011, 08:46 PM~20315331
> *U KNO THATS EASTER RIGHT???
> *




YEA VICE PREZ MIKE P. SAID KEEP THE DATE.............


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2011, 08:32 PM~20315156
> *Sup BillJack?
> *


In L A chilling


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 11 2011, 09:32 PM~20315965
> *YEA VICE PREZ MIKE P. SAID KEEP THE DATE.............
> *


yea church only last alil bit...then wut u gonna do :biggrin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 11 2011, 09:36 PM~20316032
> *In L A chilling
> *


in L.A.? U A FREEWAY RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Apr 11 2011, 09:39 PM~20316067
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: GO TO BED OSO...4a.m. comes quik :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 09:40 PM~20316079
> *in L.A.?  U A FREEWAY RIDER :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 11 2011, 09:36 PM~20316032
> *In L A chilling
> *


true freeway rider sucka free


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 11 2011, 06:01 PM~20313706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any time ant


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2011, 09:52 PM~20316191
> *true freeway rider sucka free
> *




true freeway rider sucka free no trailer needed... :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 08:17 PM~20314949
> *USE IT FOR NEXT TIME YOU BREAK DOWN :biggrin:
> *


IL LET YOU PARK YOUR CAR ON IT THEN YOU CAN MISS A CAR CLUB MEETING FOOL AND DONT GET FINED LOL :0 :0


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 08:17 PM~20314949
> *USE IT FOR NEXT TIME YOU BREAK DOWN :biggrin:
> *


 MINES BE MESSING UP CUZ IM NOT SCARED TO STAY ON MY SWITCH BUT I BET YOU I LAY AND WILL ALWAYS BE ABLE TO DRIVE HOME WITH YOU I WILL LET YOU USE ONE OF MY FREE TOWS THAT I NEVER USE LOL PIMPIN


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice pics ant the best pic was weekend girl :0 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:wow: I SEE YOUR TOW TRUCK IN UR LINE UP....IF YOU STAY READY...AINT GOT TO GET READY PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 11 2011, 10:35 PM~20316551
> *Nice pics ant the best pic was weekend girl  :0  :0
> *




THANKS HOMIE..... I GOT A COUPLE MORE... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 10:41 PM~20316600
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAMNNNNNN THATS FUCKED UP........LMFAO!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 10:41 PM~20316600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST SO YOU NO THAT WAS ART IN THE TOW TRUCK FROM THE EAST PALO ALTO CHAPTER HE TOLD USE HE PICKED UP A ORANGE ELCAMINO AND DROPPED IT BACK OFF IN STOCKTON CUZ IT BROKE DOWN TRYING TO PLAY CATCH UP WITH THE LINE 30 MIN AGO BEFORE HE CAUGHT BACK UP WITH US PIMPIN IT HAD A NEW STYLE PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW LOL PIMPIN :wow:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 10:41 PM~20316600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts+Apr 11 2011, 10:15 PM~20316372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BETTER LEAVE THAT COGNAC ALONE PLAYA....ITS BLURRYIN UR IMAGINATION


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 10:49 PM~20316660
> *YOU BETTER LEAVE THAT COGNAC ALONE PLAYA....ITS BLURRYIN UR IMAGINATION
> *


I GOT YOUR ASS WITH THAT ONE DIDNT I CALL ME FOOL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

YOU DIDNT GET ME SUCKA...CUZ 30 MIN BEFORE YOU LEFT TO P.A. U WAS IN THE TRUNK TRYIN TO DUDLEY DO RIGHT THEM SOLENOIDS...U HAD TOW TRUCK ON STAND BY


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 10:55 PM~20316697
> *YOU DIDNT GET ME SUCKA...CUZ 30 MIN BEFORE YOU LEFT TO P.A. U WAS IN THE TRUNK TRYIN TO DUDLEY DO RIGHT THEM SOLENOIDS...U HAD TOW TRUCK ON STAND BY
> *


HE SHOWED ME THE PIC FOOL OF YOU LOOKING KINDA RITE ON THERE YOU WAS ON THE HOOK NOT THE TOP FOOL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 10:55 PM~20316697
> *YOU DIDNT GET ME SUCKA...CUZ 30 MIN BEFORE YOU LEFT TO P.A. U WAS IN THE TRUNK TRYIN TO DUDLEY DO RIGHT THEM SOLENOIDS...U HAD TOW TRUCK ON STAND BY
> *




DAMN DAMN DAMN......I WAS REALLY LAUGHING OUT LOUD AT THAT SHIT.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2011, 10:48 PM~20316649
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MIKE GET OFF MIKES NUTS AND GET A HEART TO HIT THE FREEWAY YOU MITE GET MORE MILES THAN MY GIRL GET IN HERS DUAH DONT THANK SO I MITE BY YOU A PLAQUE THATA GO SAY LOCAL RIDER ONLY  :0 :0 AND THATS REAL


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 11 2011, 11:02 PM~20316749
> *MIKE GET OFF MIKES NUTS AND GET A HEART TO HIT THE FREEWAY YOU MITE GET MORE MILES THAN MY GIRL GET IN HERS DUAH DONT THANK SO I MITE BY YOU A PLAQUE THATA GO SAY LOCAL RIDER ONLY    :0  :0 AND THATS REAL
> *


Make IT STOCKTON RIDER


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 11 2011, 11:02 PM~20316749
> *MIKE GET OFF MIKES NUTS AND GET A HEART TO HIT THE FREEWAY YOU MITE GET MORE MILES THAN MY GIRL GET IN HERS DUAH DONT THANK SO I MITE BY YOU A PLAQUE THATA GO SAY LOCAL RIDER ONLY    :0  :0 AND THATS REAL
> *


UR THE ONE THAT EVERY ONE SWINGIN ON UR NUTS.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2011, 11:04 PM~20316777
> *Make  IT STOCKTON RIDER
> *


NOPE CUZ THAT WILL BE DISRESPECTED THE ONES WHO HIT THE FREEWAY SORRY CANT DO THAT LOCAL RIDER C C


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

BETTER WATER THAT COGNAC DOWN PLAYA CUS UR SWERVIN TO THE LEFT WITH NONSENSE :biggrin: NO TRAILER OR TOW NEEDED HERE.... CHEVRON WITH TECHRON ,91 OCTANE PREMIUM GASOLINE WITH NO DEPOSITS


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2011, 11:06 PM~20316794
> *UR THE ONE THAT EVERY ONE SWINGIN ON UR NUTS.
> *


YOU MUST BE DRUNK CUZ THAT DONT MAKE SENTS AND NO THEY DONT SOME OF USE JUST LIKE TO GET OUT OF TOWN CALI IS BIGGER THAN 20 MILES AND THERE IS MORE THAN 3 PARKS IN CALI GET OUT OF TOWN AND YOU WILL SEE


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 11 2011, 11:09 PM~20316820
> *YOU MUST BE DRUNK CUZ THAT DONT MAKE SENTS AND NO THEY DONT SOME OF USE JUST LIKE TO GET OUT OF TOWN CALI IS BIGGER THAN 20 MILES AND THERE IS MORE THAN 3 PARKS IN CALI GET OUT OF TOWN AND YOU WILL SEE
> *


LET ME REPHRASE THAT UR SWINGING ON THIER NUTS THANKS FOR CORRECTING ME.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YALL FUCKIN THIS THREAD UP.....GO TO THE OTHER ONE, ............THAT SINGLE PUMP TOW TRUCK REAL RIDER THREAD :uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 11 2011, 11:13 PM~20316866
> *YALL FUCKIN THIS THREAD UP.....GO TO THE OTHER ONE, ............THAT SINGLE PUMP TOW TRUCK REAL RIDER THREAD  :uh:
> *


LOL :cheesy:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2011, 11:11 PM~20316844
> *LET ME REPHRASE THAT UR SWINGING ON THIER NUTS THANKS FOR CORRECTING ME.
> *


IF YOUR DUMB ASS WOULD HAVE WENT TO SCHOOL INSTEAD OF RUNNING HOME YOU WOULDNT HAVE BE CHECKED ON WHAT YOU WRITE FOOL IF YOU HAD MORE RESPECT THAN ME IN THIS GAME PEOPLE WOULD HIT THE FREEWAY WITH YOU BUT YOUR STILL A SQUIRREL TRYING TO GET A NUT CLIMB UP IN THAT TREE IN YOUR BACK YARD SQUIRREL


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 11 2011, 11:09 PM~20316820
> *YOU MUST BE DRUNK CUZ THAT DONT MAKE SENTS AND NO THEY DONT SOME OF USE JUST LIKE TO GET OUT OF TOWN CALI IS BIGGER THAN 20 MILES AND THERE IS MORE THAN 3 PARKS IN CALI GET OUT OF TOWN AND YOU WILL SEE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SOMEBODY GOTTA KEEP IT REAL AROUND THIS BITCH......

BUT I GOT RESPECTS FOR STOCKTONE CAUSE MY RIDE OR DIE HOMIES 

4X'Z YA DIG AND YEAH THEY HIT THE PARKS OUT THERE WHEN I SHOW UP

AND THATS ONE LOVE YA DIG..........


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

209TIME IM OUT ROUGE  LOL


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WHAT UP CHOLOS A WE HIT FRISCO AFTER THE PIC IN EAST PALO ALTO DIDNT GET HOME UNTIL 10 PM


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2011, 11:06 PM~20316794
> *UR THE ONE THAT EVERY ONE SWINGIN ON UR NUTS.
> *



IM NOT EVEN GONNA GO THER CAUSE SOMEBODY AINT GONNA BE HAPPY.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2011, 11:06 PM~20316794
> *UR THE ONE THAT EVERY ONE SWINGIN ON UR NUTS.
> *


A ANT YOU CAN SEE HES A IDIOT LOOK WHAT HE WROTE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

YA BOI AINT TRIPPIN HOMIE........


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 11 2011, 11:16 PM~20316888
> *IF YOUR DUMB ASS WOULD HAVE WENT TO SCHOOL INSTEAD OF RUNNING HOME YOU WOULDNT HAVE BE CHECKED ON WHAT YOU WRITE FOOL IF YOU HAD MORE RESPECT THAN ME IN THIS GAME PEOPLE WOULD HIT THE FREEWAY WITH YOU BUT YOUR STILL A SQUIRREL TRYING TO GET A NUT CLIMB UP IN THAT TREE IN YOUR BACK YARD SQUIRREL
> *


I not the one getting chased out ouf every town pimp. im from stockton and been here al my life.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 11 2011, 11:13 PM~20316866
> *YALL FUCKIN THIS THREAD UP.....GO TO THE OTHER ONE, ............THAT SINGLE PUMP TOW TRUCK REAL RIDER THREAD  :uh:
> *


  X'S 2


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

C'mon man you guys need to chill with all this back and forth shit talkin, yea it was kind of funny for a hot minute but it got old real quick.....that's not what this is all about and that's not what we (all of us) are all about, out of respect for others that like this thread PLEASE KEEP THE BULLSHIT OUT!!!

Thanks


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 12 2011, 09:21 AM~20318931
> *C'mon man you guys need to chill with all this back and forth shit talkin, yea it was kind of funny for a hot minute but it got old real quick.....that's not what this is all about and that's not what we (all of us) are all about, out of respect for others that like this thread PLEASE KEEP THE BULLSHIT OUT!!!
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

uffin: :drama: 

THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT LOL I THOUGHT WERE ALL HERE TO SPRED THE WORD ABOUT MORE CAR SHOWS AND EVENTS NOT TALKING SHIT ON ONE ANOTHER SO WHEN WE ALL MEET UP THERES PROBLEMS..


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2011, 06:56 AM~20318067
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


 uffin: :loco: :drama: :drama: 

WATCHING THE SHOW TOO I SEE LMAO


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

anyways this is how







it goes down in stockton


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: TIRED OF ALL THE SHIT TALKING ... NICE PICS ANT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Apr 12 2011, 08:38 AM~20319064
> *:thumbsup:  TIRED OF ALL THE SHIT TALKING ... NICE PICS ANT
> *


yea you cant please everyone


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

good times


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

tri tip sunday


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 12 2011, 11:38 AM~20319063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean pic thx ant


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 12 2011, 11:21 AM~20318931
> *C'mon man you guys need to chill with all this back and forth shit talkin, yea it was kind of funny for a hot minute but it got old real quick.....that's not what this is all about and that's not what we (all of us) are all about, out of respect for others that like this thread PLEASE KEEP THE BULLSHIT OUT!!!
> 
> Thanks
> *


Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2011, 06:44 AM~20317995
> *I not the one getting chased out ouf every town pimp. im from stockton and been here al my life.
> *


NEVER GET CHASED FROM NO WHERE FOOL YOU GOT ME FUKED UP YOU HAVENT BEN NO WHERE ELSE BUT AROUND THE BLOCK CUZ YOUR BROKE ASS CANT AFFORD TO MOVE NO WHERE ELSE AND IF YOU MOVED TO SOUTHERN CAL THEY WILL TAKE YOUR SHIT FROM YOU FOOL CUZ YOUR HEART IS LIKE KOOL AIDE WITH NO SUGAR


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 12 2011, 09:21 AM~20318931
> *C'mon man you guys need to chill with all this back and forth shit talkin, yea it was kind of funny for a hot minute but it got old real quick.....that's not what this is all about and that's not what we (all of us) are all about, out of respect for others that like this thread PLEASE KEEP THE BULLSHIT OUT!!!
> 
> Thanks
> *


Well said ant


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 12 2011, 09:21 AM~20318931
> *C'mon man you guys need to chill with all this back and forth shit talkin, yea it was kind of funny for a hot minute but it got old real quick.....that's not what this is all about and that's not what we (all of us) are all about, out of respect for others that like this thread PLEASE KEEP THE BULLSHIT OUT!!!
> 
> Thanks
> *


I AGREE I WAS JUST GOING TO TELL STOCKTON CUSTOMS LETS LET IT GO AND GO BACK TO LOW RIDING


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

MIKE FROM STOCKTOM CUSTOMS LETS LET THE SHIT TALKING GO AND GO BACK TO LOW RIDING AND WHERE THE NEXT FUNCTION IS SO US FROM STOCKTON CAN SEE IF WE CAN COME TOGETHER WITH OUT TALKING SHIT ABOUT WHOSE A RIDER AND WHOSE NOT I NO I STARTED BUT ITS OLD NOW SO LETS SEE IF WE CANT COME TOGETHER ON THE NEXT ONE OUT OF TOWN AND ROLL AND FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT NO ME AND MIKE PAGE WAS JUST JOKING WITH EACH OTHER


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Smiley I see you came to your senses. U still owe me a 12 pack for the therapy session


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Apr 12 2011, 04:21 PM~20322005
> *Smiley I see you came to your senses. U still owe me a 12 pack for the therapy session
> *


AND I GET A HOUSE CALL FEE :biggrin:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 11 2011, 09:21 PM~20315833
> *church only last a hour :biggrin:
> *


U GUYS GO O CHURCH??? WELL GOD BLESS...LOL I JUST REALIZED ILL B IN VEGAS THAT WEEKEND AT ANOTHER SHOW ANYWAY, SO I GUESS I WONT MAKE IT TO ANOTHER 1... :angry:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 12 2011, 09:32 AM~20319012
> *anyways this is how
> 
> 
> ...


UNCLE LEO ROLLN THE 57, THATS RARE!!! WE DID THE INTERIOR IN THAT LIKE 8 OR 9 YEARS AGO, AINT SEEN THIS CAR SINCE...LOL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 12 2011, 04:14 PM~20321967
> *MIKE FROM STOCKTOM CUSTOMS LETS LET THE SHIT TALKING GO AND GO BACK TO LOW RIDING AND WHERE THE NEXT FUNCTION IS SO US FROM STOCKTON CAN SEE IF WE CAN COME TOGETHER WITH OUT TALKING SHIT ABOUT WHOSE A RIDER AND WHOSE NOT I NO I STARTED BUT ITS OLD NOW SO LETS SEE IF WE CANT COME TOGETHER ON THE NEXT ONE OUT OF TOWN AND ROLL AND FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT NO ME AND MIKE PAGE WAS JUST JOKING WITH EACH OTHER
> *


  BOUT DAMN TIME RIFF RAFF....THOUGHT U WAS GONA DO SOME WILD AND OUT DRAGONFLY JONES SHIT ON A PLAYA :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 12 2011, 04:14 PM~20321967
> *MIKE FROM STOCKTOM CUSTOMS LETS LET THE SHIT TALKING GO AND GO BACK TO LOW RIDING AND WHERE THE NEXT FUNCTION IS SO US FROM STOCKTON CAN SEE IF WE CAN COME TOGETHER WITH OUT TALKING SHIT ABOUT WHOSE A RIDER AND WHOSE NOT I NO I STARTED BUT ITS OLD NOW SO LETS SEE IF WE CANT COME TOGETHER ON THE NEXT ONE OUT OF TOWN AND ROLL AND FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT NO ME AND MIKE PAGE WAS JUST JOKING WITH EACH OTHER
> *


just playin pimpin :biggrin: u go get therapy or wut???man u see the light, i can see the light :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 12 2011, 05:27 PM~20322460
> * BOUT DAMN TIME RIFF RAFF....THOUGHT U WAS GONA DO SOME WILD AND OUT DRAGONFLY JONES SHIT ON A PLAYA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THERE YOU GO CAN WE KEEP THE NAIL ON THE COFFIN


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> BOUT DAMN TIME RIFF RAFF....THOUGHT U WAS GONA DO SOME WILD AND OUT DRAGONFLY JONES SHIT ON A PLAYA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 12 2011, 05:51 PM~20322621
> *THERE YOU GO CAN WE KEEP THE NAIL ON THE COFFIN
> *


 :biggrin: o.k. :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 12 2011, 09:40 AM~20319089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stockton steve in the house


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 11 2011, 06:01 PM~20313706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 ant your camera made it look like i kno wut i was doin :biggrin: i had a good mentor that day


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 12 2011, 04:49 PM~20322185
> *U GUYS GO O CHURCH??? :
> *


sometimes :happysad:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> > BOUT DAMN TIME RIFF RAFF....THOUGHT U WAS GONA DO SOME WILD AND OUT DRAGONFLY JONES SHIT ON A PLAYA :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/ff348/joe79cadi/?action=view&current=IMAG0089.jpg


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 12 2011, 06:30 PM~20322945
> *IT KINDA LOOKS LIKE MADMAX
> *




:nono: :nono: I have a full grill. see!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

whats up max


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe79cadi_@Apr 12 2011, 06:49 PM~20323150
> *whats up max
> *


good pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/ff348/joe79cadi/?action=view&current=IMAG0089.jpg


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: bub916, himbone, Joe79cadi, 49er4life, ANTDOGG

what up joe... :wave: good pics!


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

whats up bub hows ur car goin?


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe79cadi_@Apr 12 2011, 05:59 PM~20323257
> *whats up bub hows ur car goin?
> *


ummm..... going, i'll be out sometime this summer!


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Nice rides in the 209 mine is under custruction but wen its ready ill be headin to stockton


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Apr 12 2011, 06:21 PM~20323524
> *Nice rides in the 209 mine is under custruction but wen its ready ill be headin to stockton
> *


  right on bro :biggrin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THE HOMIES FROM SANGRA LATINA KICKIN IT HAVING A GOOD TIME.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THE OLD SCHOOL SCHWINN'S LOOKIN CLEAN AND HELLA BETTER ON GAS!!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

whens the next function?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 12 2011, 09:18 PM~20324905
> *whens the next function?
> *




APRIL 24TH OAK PARK ......... BUT THATS EASTER DAY, DONT KNOW HOW THATS GONNA TURN OUT BUT SOME OF US WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Apr 12 2011, 08:15 PM~20324144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sal from fresno came out for the day


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

/joe79cadi/IMAG0043.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

Big Tone from No Cal Riderz doin it on the way to stockton...


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

whats up lethal


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

was up joe nice pics where is LETHAL LOWS at


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

they didnt make it


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

are you going to the next one


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

back in the day


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe79cadi_@Apr 12 2011, 10:40 PM~20325818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Plenty of room to do yo thang at Oak Park, come on out and put it down for Lethal Lows one time.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

A LIL LETHAL LOWS 4 YA


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

Good pics as always


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 12 2011, 09:23 PM~20324969
> *APRIL 24TH OAK PARK ......... BUT THATS EASTER DAY, DONT KNOW HOW THATS GONNA TURN OUT BUT SOME OF US WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.
> *


U KNO THE PARKS GET EXTRA THICK EARLY ON EASTER NOT ALOT OF ROOM... U GUYS MIGHT WANNA PICK A TIME N PLACE TO MEET N CRUISE AROUND TOWN, TAKE A RIDE BY ALL THE PARKS. OR TAKE IT TO WEBER POINT... JUST SAYN, JUST A THOUGHT IM NOT TRYNA START NO REAL RYDA FUNK AGAIN...LOL AGAIN JUST A THOUGHT...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 13 2011, 08:41 PM~20333749
> *U KNO THE PARKS GET EXTRA THICK EARLY ON EASTER NOT ALOT OF ROOM... U GUYS MIGHT WANNA PICK A TIME N PLACE TO MEET N CRUISE AROUND TOWN, TAKE A RIDE BY ALL THE PARKS. OR TAKE IT TO WEBER POINT... JUST SAYN, JUST A THOUGHT IM NOT TRYNA START NO REAL RYDA FUNK AGAIN...LOL  AGAIN JUST A THOUGHT...
> *




YEAH WE KIND OF TALKED ABOUT THAT A LITTLE BIT ALREADY.....WE WILL POST A UPDATE FRIDAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

everybody go enjoy easter with the family....we will continue on cinco de mayo weekend


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 13 2011, 10:19 PM~20334935
> *everybody go enjoy easter with the family....we will continue on cinco de mayo weekend
> *



Yea what he said!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 13 2011, 09:19 PM~20334935
> *everybody go enjoy easter with the family....we will continue on cinco de mayo weekend
> *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 14 2011, 02:54 PM~20339606
> *
> *




yea what he said... :uh:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Port city is cracking .....thank the local riders .....and 209time.....sundays in stockton


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Over 70 trophies will be awarded.*


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 14 2011, 09:09 PM~20342529
> *Port city is cracking .....thank the local riders .....and 209time.....sundays in stockton
> *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 14 2011, 09:09 PM~20342529
> *Port city is cracking .....thank the local riders .....and 209time.....Sundays in Stockton
> *




thanks for the PROPS ANTDOGG.......Sangra Latina C.C. has been holdin it down since we all been kickin it and hangin out.......its only going to grow, so you and your club members deserve some props fro that too homie!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

clean ass ride


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

how many riders goin to modesto in the morning? LOL hit me up im heading out around 10


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

HITTIN the streets is where it's at!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 15 2011, 06:36 PM~20348474
> *HITTIN the streets is where it's at!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LAY M LOW IS AT THIS IT WAS A GOOD SHOW WHEN WE WENT LAST YEAR WE AT IT AGAIN


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

T
T
T :cheesy:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 15 2011, 07:31 PM~20348858
> *T
> T
> T :cheesy:
> *


What up ant


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW....VERY NICE HOT RODS :inout:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

Sundays in Stockton.....FTW!!!


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 17 2011, 12:21 PM~20358848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 18 2011, 08:43 PM~20369167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 15 2011, 06:43 PM~20348947
> *What up ant
> *


man just waiting for the next one..so we could kick it


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 18 2011, 10:05 PM~20370004
> *man just waiting for the next one..so we could kick it
> *


me too


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

we going to Oak park this week right???


----------



## po boy 68 rida (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 04:52 PM~19685177
> *NOR A SHOW OR EVENT JUST GOOD OLD FASHION GETTING TOGETHER AND ENJOYING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO .WE A HAVE ENOUGH CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THIS TOWN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.MY CLUB''SPEAKING FOR THE STOCKTON CHAPTER'' WILL HELP SET THE MARK TO DO THIS EVERYOTHER WEEKEND OR ONCE A MONTH..LETS CHOOSE A PARK STRIBLEY OR OAK WE REALLY DONT GET HARRASED AT EITHER PARK..SO LETS DO THIS GUYS .......ANY INPUT ...LETS PUT IT ALL ON THE TABLE ..AND GO FROM THERE ...I PERSONALLY LIKE OAK..BUT LET THE RIDERS CHOOSE...WEATHER PERMITTING WE CAN START THIS SUNDAY ....ANTDOGG
> *


quote=po boy 68 rida,Apr 18 2011, 12:55 PM~20365718]
LAY M LOW NOR CAL INVITES YOU TO COME AND ENJOY THE DAY, FOOD AND PEOPLE AT JACK FERRELL PARK IN EAST PALO ALTO. CA. MAY 8TH, 2011.
START TIME 1130
END TIME 500

FROM SAN JOSE TAKE 101 NORTH TO UNIVERSITY AVE EAST PALO ALTO EXIT.
TURN LEFT ONTO DONAHUE
RIGHT ONTO UNIVERSITY AVE
GO DOWN THREE (3) STOP LIGHTS TO BAY RD. TURN RIGHT ONTO BAY RD., GO ONE (1) BLOCK TO FORDHAM AND TURN LEFT. GO UP ONE (1) BLOCK JACK FERRELL PARK IS ON YOUR RIGHT.
FROM SAN FRANCISCO TAKE 101 SOUTH TO UNIVERSITY AVE. EAST PALO ALTO EXIT. UPON EXITING THE OFF RAMP TURN RIGHT AT LIGHT, ONTO UNIVERSITY AVE. GO DOWN FOUR (4) STOP LIGHTS TO BAY RD. TURN RIGHT ONTO BAY RD., GO ONE (1) BLOCK TO FORDHAM AND TURN LEFT. GO UP ONE (1) BLOCK JACK FERRELL PARK IS ON YOUR RIGHT.
FROM EAST BAY TAKE 84 WEST TO UNIVERSITY AVE. EAST PALO ALTO. TURN LEFT ONTO UNIVERSITY AVE. GO UP (4) STOP LIGHTS TO BAY RD. TURN LEFT ONTO BAY RD. GO UP ONE (1) BLOCK JACK FERRELL PARK IS ON YOUR RIGHT
COME HANG, SWANG AND DO YOUR THANG WIT US :biggrin: :biggrin: AND TO THOSE WHO CANT/WONT MAKE IT HAVE A BLESSED DAY ANY WAY 
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Apr 13 2011, 10:19 PM~20334935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see quote above...


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

May 1st oak park my friends....... :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 10 2011, 08:00 PM~20307171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: ttt for stockton on sundays


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

may 15th


$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. trophy given for placing 1st and second in each class

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 19 2011, 12:07 AM~20370799
> *we going to Oak park this week right???
> *


it was supposed to be this weekend but the LORD(EASTER) :angel: had his way this week :happysad: gotta put in 2 in a row to get back on track, MAY 1st OAK PARK for 5 de mayo :biggrin: MAY 8th LOUIS PARK(opposite side)since softball started :biggrin: then every other weekend after that to go back on schedule MAY 22nd STRIBLEY PARK and so on... :rimshot:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 19 2011, 09:30 PM~20377909
> *it was supposed to be this weekend but the LORD(EASTER) :angel: had his way this week  :happysad: gotta put in 2 in a row to get back on track, MAY 1st OAK PARK for 5 de mayo  :biggrin:  MAY 8th LOUIS PARK(opposite side)since softball started  :biggrin: then every other weekend after that to go back on schedule MAY 22nd STRIBLEY PARK and so on... :rimshot:
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 19 2011, 08:11 PM~20377688
> *KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C
> 
> Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 19 2011, 10:30 AM~20372901
> *:0
> see quote above...
> *


spensa, I forgot about Easter for a min...don't know how I did that, I been waiting for Easter since Ash Wednesday!! Time to start sipping again!! :barf: on Monday!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 21 2011, 12:33 AM~20387061
> *ILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE
> *


look forward to seeing ya there bro!


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt: : :cheesy:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

RIP TO BIG KERM.......YOU STILL IN THE HEARTS OF THE RAGZ & CADZ FAMILY'S


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

BILLJACK WUS UP I SEE YOU IN HERE......


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 21 2011, 03:34 PM~20391014
> *BILLJACK WUS UP I SEE YOU IN HERE......
> *


yhea just checkn to see whats goin down in the thread


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 21 2011, 04:49 PM~20391608
> *yhea just checkn to see whats goin down in the thread
> *




MAN I TRY TO KEEP IT POPPIN A LITTLE BIT........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 21 2011, 02:32 PM~20390999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 21 2011, 06:47 PM~20392466
> *MAN I TRY TO KEEP IT POPPIN A LITTLE BIT........ :thumbsup:
> *


keep poppin more pics :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 22 2011, 08:36 AM~20395833
> *keep poppin more pics :biggrin:
> *



got to try and make them last... :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

may 1st 
t
t
t


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 22 2011, 09:26 AM~20396067
> *got to try and make them last... :biggrin:
> *


you doin your thang on the flicks ANT DOOG AKA 209 TIME


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 22 2011, 08:18 PM~20399430
> *you doin your thang on the flicks ANT DOOG AKA 209 TIME
> *



I do what I can.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 23 2011, 10:09 AM~20402414
> *I do what I can.....
> *


FIX YOUR AVITAR :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 23 2011, 11:13 AM~20402711
> *FIX YOUR AVITAR :biggrin:
> *



whats wrong you dont like the lil thick mexican girl in the pic???


:uh: .........


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 23 2011, 12:03 PM~20402923
> *whats wrong you dont like the lil thick mexican girl in the pic???
> :uh: .........
> *


I dont see nothing but a red X!!!! :angry:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

MAY 1ST OAK PARK ...TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON :h5: :rimshot: :boink:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: .......TTT


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 24 2011, 08:38 PM~20412085
> *MAY 1ST OAK PARK ...TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON :h5:  :rimshot:  :boink:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL*Padrino*_@Apr 21 2011, 10:28 PM~20394348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chingon flyer Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

Take it to the top for (NOR/CAL STOCKTON 209)


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 27 2011, 05:14 PM~20434581
> *Take it to the top for (NOR/CAL STOCKTON 209)
> *


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt: :


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

you guys ready :biggrin:


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

TTT:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 28 2011, 07:49 PM~20444188
> *you guys ready :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> MAY 1ST OAK PARK ...TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON :h5: :rimshot: :boink:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> > MAY 1ST OAK PARK ...TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON :h5: :rimshot: :boink:
> 
> 
> SEE YALL THERE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. 

**1st place gets trophy and cash pot for each category
**2nd place gets trophy only for each category

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B

For more info contact by PM

****flier coming soon****


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> > MAY 1ST OAK PARK ...TTT FOR SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON :h5: :rimshot: :boink:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

This what i would like to know??? is why is it on lay it low that friday nite is hang out nite at webbers point??? and there is not a soul there?? i came down from sacramento to hang out cause im a rider :biggrin: and i dont see a rider in sight :0 that was a waste of my time and gas and knowone was there WOW :0 :0 . IS IT EVERY OTHER FRIDAY?? OR ONCE A MONTH??? WOW WOW


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 30 2011, 07:54 PM~20456267
> *This what i would like to know??? is why is it on lay it low that friday nite is hang out nite at webbers point??? and there is not a soul there?? i came down from sacramento to hang out cause im a rider :biggrin:  and i dont see a rider in sight :0  that was a waste of my time and gas and knowone was there WOW :0  :0 . IS IT EVERY OTHER FRIDAY?? OR ONCE A MONTH??? WOW WOW
> *


WOW WHAT HAPPEN WASNT NO ONE OUT THERE FRIDAY NITE IM GLAD I DIDNT RUSH BACK FROM RENO


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

see yall tomorrow


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

on our way ...


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 30 2011, 07:54 PM~20456267
> *This what i would like to know??? is why is it on lay it low that friday nite is hang out nite at webbers point??? and there is not a soul there?? i came down from sacramento to hang out cause im a rider :biggrin:  and i dont see a rider in sight :0  that was a waste of my time and gas and knowone was there WOW :0  :0 . IS IT EVERY OTHER FRIDAY?? OR ONCE A MONTH??? WOW WOW
> *



thats what happens when things start going good then people get big heads and 

start set trippin..... :twak:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

oak park was off the hook today


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 30 2011, 08:25 PM~20456423
> *WOW WHAT HAPPEN WASNT NO ONE OUT THERE FRIDAY NITE IM GLAD I DIDNT RUSH BACK FROM RENO
> *



well........maybe some folks will realize n recognize that AINT NO LOVE if ya wanna 

set trip and act like your spot is all that and everyone else aint shit....... it dont and 

wont ever work that way..... when ya only try and recognize your own and try 

shittin on all others........trust and believe ALL OTHERS WILL SHIT ON YOU....ya 

feel me pimpin..........but hey this is JUST MY THOUGHT N OPINION.......

so you do the math...... BUT LET ME SAY....NO LOVE LOST FOR STOCKTONE......

MY PEOPLES RUN THEM GROUNDS........ and I will support them to the fullest.....

so i say to those who like to set trip cause as the saying goes.......

 "CHECK YOURSELF BEFORE YA WRECK YOURSELF

AND FIND YOURELF BY YOURSELF"


it is what it is pimpin..........

ITS NOT ABOUT 1 CLUB OR EVEN ONE CITY

ITS A MOVEMENT THAT REQUIRES ALL BE RECOGNIZED FOR WHAT IT IS AND 

THERE CONTRIBUTIONS...


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@May 1 2011, 06:08 PM~20461184
> *oak park was off the hook today
> *



SHOW THEM PHOTOS ....LETS SEE WHATS CRAKEN


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@May 1 2011, 06:27 PM~20461307
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

:squint:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 1 2011, 08:19 PM~20462226
> *cinco de mayo brings trouble ...the young idiots of this town fucked it up again ...gangbangin ... i dont blame anyone for not wanting to come back.. im done with this thread.....we tried ...peace
> *


what happened? i showed up there in my 63, and it was a little empty


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@May 1 2011, 06:34 PM~20461349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great Flika Homie!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
This is what we are all about and we should do whatever it takes to insure that these smiles stay in tact. We need to not let the Cinco de Mayo bigger crowd ruin what we look forward to doing. The rest of the time we are just together alone, the way we like it to be!!  I know that we can figure a way around all of this together!  ...ideas??


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 1 2011, 08:19 PM~20462226
> *cinco de mayo brings trouble ...the young idiots of this town fucked it up again ...gangbangin ... i dont blame anyone for not wanting to come back.. im done with this thread.....we tried ...peace
> *


*TROUBLE GOES WHERE IT WANTS TO!! WE CANT CONTROL THAT!! :angry: IF EVERYONE GIVES UP THAN WE GIVE IN TO THESE M/F'S THAT TRY TO TAKE AWAY WHAT WE FOUGHT TO GET! WE DONT HAVE MUCH BUT IF WE GIVE UP NOW IT'S ALL OVER  *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

DAM HOMIES WHAT HAPPEN OUT YOUR WAY IM ALMOST DONE WITH MY RIDE DONT TELL ME YALL SHUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 1 2011, 09:26 PM~20463119
> *DAM HOMIES WHAT HAPPEN OUT YOUR WAY  IM ALMOST DONE WITH MY RIDE  DONT TELL ME YALL SHUTTING IT DOWN
> *


not shutting it down Homie, just have to improvise and overcome!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 1 2011, 09:27 PM~20463131
> *not shutting it down Homie, just have to improvise and overcome!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2011, 08:28 PM~20463141
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS RIGHT KEEP IT STRONG AND KEEP IT BOUNCIN CANT STOP WONT STOP*


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 1 2011, 08:01 PM~20462817
> *Great Flika Homie!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> This is what we are all about and we should do whatever it takes to insure that these smiles stay in tact.  We need to not let the Cinco de Mayo bigger crowd ruin what we look forward to doing.  The rest of the time we are just together alone, the way we like it to be!!  I know that we can figure a way around all of this together!  ...ideas??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

BUT I STILL WANNA KNOW WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2011, 09:28 PM~20463141
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you know how we do it...TOGETHER!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 1 2011, 09:29 PM~20463160
> *THANKS RIGHT KEEP IT STRONG AND KEEP IT BOUNCIN  CANT STOP WONT STOP
> *


DONT FORGET SONICS IS ON AND KICKING AGAIN THIS FRIDAY


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2011, 08:15 PM~20463007
> *TROUBLE GOES WHERE IT WANTS TO!! WE CANT CONTROL THAT!! :angry:  IF EVERYONE GIVES UP THAN WE GIVE IN TO THESE M/F'S THAT TRY TO TAKE AWAY WHAT WE FOUGHT TO GET! WE DONT HAVE MUCH BUT IF WE GIVE UP NOW IT'S ALL OVER
> *


Your right.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 30 2011, 07:54 PM~20456267
> *This what i would like to know??? is why is it on lay it low that friday nite is hang out nite at webbers point??? and there is not a soul there?? i came down from sacramento to hang out cause im a rider :biggrin:  and i dont see a rider in sight :0  that was a waste of my time and gas and knowone was there WOW :0  :0 . IS IT EVERY OTHER FRIDAY?? OR ONCE A MONTH??? WOW WOW
> *


For sure Sonic will be kickin this Friday night, if you want to take another chance...I personally won't be there (not like that matters...lol), but Impalas is starting their Sonic kick back again that night.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2011, 09:15 PM~20463007
> *TROUBLE GOES WHERE IT WANTS TO!! WE CANT CONTROL THAT!! :angry:  IF EVERYONE GIVES UP THAN WE GIVE IN TO THESE M/F'S THAT TRY TO TAKE AWAY WHAT WE FOUGHT TO GET! WE DONT HAVE MUCH BUT IF WE GIVE UP NOW IT'S ALL OVER
> *


UR WRIGHT 209 :thumbsup: DONT GIVE N , :nono: WE HAVE 2 FIND A WAY 2 GET WHAT THE LOW RIDER LIFESTYLE DESERVES


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 1 2011, 08:55 PM~20462715
> *what happened? i showed up there in my 63, and it was a little empty
> *


u cruised through too early...we seen you roll thru...everybody started comin after 2


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@May 1 2011, 06:31 PM~20461330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 1 2011, 09:29 PM~20463160
> *THANKS RIGHT KEEP IT STRONG AND KEEP IT BOUNCIN  CANT STOP WONT STOP
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2011, 09:15 PM~20463007
> *TROUBLE GOES WHERE IT WANTS TO!! WE CANT CONTROL THAT!! :angry:  IF EVERYONE GIVES UP THAN WE GIVE IN TO THESE M/F'S THAT TRY TO TAKE AWAY WHAT WE FOUGHT TO GET! WE DONT HAVE MUCH BUT IF WE GIVE UP NOW IT'S ALL OVER
> *


  i talked to cop out there and he said they know it isnt US...its the outsiders and youngsters that acting up....we can have this goin on...they didnt know anything was goin on today at oak park and was all over on charter way....he said give them a heads up next time theres a picnic so they can have a car make rounds to keep knuckleheads out...he said it takes a few outiders to ruin wut we have goin and alot of his fellow officers like wut we have goin :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 1 2011, 08:19 PM~20462226
> *cinco de mayo brings trouble ...the young idiots of this town fucked it up again ...gangbangin ...
> *


  thats tru


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*I USUALLY TAKE PICS OF ALL THE CARS BUT THIS IS WHAT IT WAS ALL ABOUT TODAY. THE GENTE, NOT THE RANFLAS  *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 30 2011, 07:54 PM~20456267
> *This what i would like to know??? is why is it on lay it low that friday nite is hang out nite at webbers point??? and there is not a soul there?? i came down from sacramento to hang out cause im a rider :biggrin:  and i dont see a rider in sight :0  that was a waste of my time and gas and knowone was there WOW :0  :0 . IS IT EVERY OTHER FRIDAY?? OR ONCE A MONTH??? WOW WOW
> *


its every fri.....we were out ther til bout 10...only a few of us....wind kept alot people in...next fri sonic


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2011, 09:52 PM~20463407
> *I USUALLY TAKE PICS OF ALL THE CARS BUT THIS IS WHAT IT WAS ALL ABOUT TODAY. THE GENTE, NOT THE RANFLAS
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY TO JOHN FLORES JR. WHO WILL BE TURNING 16 THIS THURSDAY :biggrin: *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*ON ANOTHER NOTE ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT BIN LADEN BEING KILLED I CALL BULLSHIT UNTIL I SEE THAT M/F'S BODY ATH THE FEET OF OUR SOLDIERS!!! :angry: *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2011, 10:09 PM~20463559
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT BIN LADEN BEING KILLED I CALL BULLSHIT UNTIL I SEE THAT M/F'S BODY ATH THE FEET OF OUR SOLDIERS!!! :angry:
> *


get off layitlow and watch cnn then :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 1 2011, 10:15 PM~20463617
> *get off layitlow and watch cnn then :biggrin:
> *


I DID NUFF SAID :angry:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*GOOD NIGHT HOMIES IN THE 209 WE'LL SEE EVERYONE NEXT FRIDAY AT SONICS OR SATURDAY AT LOUIS PARK FOR THE LITTLE CITY SHOW OUT THERE  *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

Man that's a fuckin shame.....youngsters, alcohol and guns just don't mix!!!

That's just real fucked up!!!

Not cool for the LOWRIDER movement in STOCKTON 

(INCREASE THE PEACE)


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 1 2011, 11:01 PM~20464271
> *Man that's a fuckin shame.....youngsters, alcohol and guns just don't mix!!!
> 
> That's just real fucked up!!!
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SAME THING IN SAC. 
COPS WERE COOL WITH US AT THE PARK. HE GOT OUT & TOLD US THAT THE YOUNGSTERS IS WHAT THEY WERE WORRIED ABOUT. ALSO TOLD US TO HAVE A GOOD TIME OUT HERE!

THEN 2 GIRLS WITH THAT BABY DADDY DRAMA FOUGHT & WENT TO JAIL!
IT'S THE HYPHY'S & GANG BANGERS THAT FUCK IT UP.....
EVERYONE WATCHED THE FIGHT & STAYED TILL DARK.
IT WAS LIKE NOTHING EVER HAPPENED 
THEY KNOW IT'S NOT US.
KEEP STRONG, IF WE GIVE IN A LITTLE BIT WE'RE GOING TO LOSE.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 1 2011, 09:40 PM~20463274
> *u cruised through too early...we seen you roll thru...everybody started comin after 2
> *


i thought it was to early but the 2 knucleheads i was with were anxious to get there. o well next time.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@May 1 2011, 05:58 PM~20461137
> *thats what happens when things start going good then people get big heads and
> 
> start set trippin..... :twak: wow ok  :0
> *


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 1 2011, 10:10 PM~20463996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

4 more days :biggrin: BEN LADIN IS DEAD AND THE GOVERMENT FED HIS ASS TO THE SHARKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 2 2011, 04:50 PM~20469696
> *4 more days :biggrin:  BEN LADIN IS DEAD AND THE GOVERMENT FED HIS ASS TO THE SHARKS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 2 2011, 08:02 AM~20465377
> *i thought it was to early but the 2 knucleheads i was with were anxious to get there. o well next time.
> *


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2011, 08:52 PM~20463407
> *I USUALLY TAKE PICS OF ALL THE CARS BUT THIS IS WHAT IT WAS ALL ABOUT TODAY. THE GENTE, NOT THE RANFLAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 1 2011, 07:19 PM~20462226
> *cinco de mayo brings trouble ...the young idiots of this town fucked it up again ...gangbangin ... i dont blame anyone for not wanting to come back.. im done with this thread.....we tried ...peace
> *


ALL GOOD.YOU ALWAYS BEEN A QUITTER. Since I met you. Cruising on with my FAMILY .


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

whats next & when???


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 09:12 PM~19688298
> *LAYMLOW
> USO
> SANGRE LATINA
> ...


JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 3 2011, 11:22 AM~20475421
> *whats next & when???
> *


DONT MATTER TO ME, I DONT NEED A HOLIDAY, CAR SHOW, SPECIAL EVENT, OR GOOD WEATHER TO RIDE. U CAN CATCH ME ANY DAY OF THE WEEK, ANY TIME OF THE DAY IN AN OLD SCHOOL RUNIN THRU THE STREETS OF STOCKTON!! :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL BUT PITSBURG IS THURSDAY, IT WAS REALLY GOOD LAST YEAR SO IM SURE IT WILL B ALL GOOD AGAIN. THEN SONIC ON FRIDAY, THATS WAS ALWAYS GOOD TOO.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@May 3 2011, 04:58 PM~20477705
> *DONT MATTER TO ME, I DONT NEED A HOLIDAY, CAR SHOW, SPECIAL EVENT, OR GOOD WEATHER TO RIDE. U CAN CATCH ME ANY DAY OF THE WEEK, ANY TIME OF THE DAY IN AN OLD SCHOOL RUNIN THRU THE STREETS OF STOCKTON!!
> *




X209


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@May 2 2011, 11:34 PM~20472983
> *ALL GOOD.YOU ALWAYS BEEN A QUITTER. Since I met you. Cruising on with my FAMILY .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:420: :420:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@May 2 2011, 11:34 PM~20472983
> *ALL GOOD.YOU ALWAYS BEEN A QUITTER. Since I met you. Cruising on with my FAMILY .
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

YOU GUYS IN STOCKTON SHOULD COME CHECK THIS EVENT WERE THROWING IN MODESTO THIS SATURDAY MAY 7TH. PEEP OUT THE LINK FOR ALL THE DETAILS AND LOCATION. ITS A CRUISE KICKBACK AND HOP. COME SUPPORT UR LOCAL LOWRIDERS AND LET'S ALL CELEBRATE CINCO DE MAYO IN MODESTO!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

IN HONOR OF CINCO DE MAYO I WILL NOT HOP ON ANY MEXICANS TODAY LMAO


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 5 2011, 09:38 AM~20489946
> *IN HONOR OF CINCO DE MAYO I WILL NOT HOP ON ANY MEXICANS TODAY LMAO
> *



LMFAO.....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 5 2011, 09:38 AM~20489946
> *IN HONOR OF CINCO DE MAYO I WILL NOT HOP ON ANY MEXICANS TODAY LMAO
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 5 2011, 09:38 AM~20489946
> *IN HONOR OF CINCO DE MAYO I WILL NOT HOP ON ANY MEXICANS TODAY LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

T :cheesy: T :biggrin: T


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

FRIDAY NIGHT AFTER SONIC


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

...TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. 

**1st place gets trophy and cash pot for each category
**2nd place gets trophy only for each category

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B

For more info contact by PM


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Branden! this is Pam from JUST ROLLIN is this sunday the bbq at the park??? let me know ok thank you :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 10 2011, 01:47 PM~20523581
> *Hey Branden! this is Pam from JUST ROLLIN  is this sunday the bbq at the park??? let me know ok thank you :biggrin:
> *


Hi PAM , Yes this Sunday at Stribbley Park


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

This thread is dead :0 
T
T
T


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt: :cheesy:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@May 10 2011, 11:22 PM~20527821
> *This thread is dead  :0
> T
> T
> ...



Yea I have been trying to keep it poppin......but I can't do it all by myself!!!


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@May 10 2011, 11:22 PM~20527821
> *This thread is dead  :0
> T
> T
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 11 2011, 11:45 AM~20530577
> *Yea I have been trying to keep it poppin......but I can't do it all by myself!!!
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt for estockton! keep this fucker going


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 11 2011, 12:45 PM~20530577
> *Yea I have been trying to keep it poppin......but I can't do it all by myself!!!
> *


what up Ant


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

EVERYONE CALM DOWN!!!!!!!JUST CALM DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!EVERYTHING IS GONNA BE OK..........*I'M HERE NOW* :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

its still goin....just lettin the dust settle from the cinco de mayo fiasco....dont need the non lowriders,trouble makers,big wheel riders,(few exeptions :biggrin: 209time...we kno ur a lowrider at heart)comin thru messin our sundays up....they need to find there own thing to do


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you branden :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2011, 07:11 AM~20536461
> *its still goin....just lettin the dust settle from the cinco de mayo fiasco....dont need the non lowriders,trouble makers,big wheel riders,(few exeptions :biggrin: 209time...we kno ur a lowrider at heart)comin thru messin our sundays up....they need to find there own thing to do
> *




HAHA YOU GOT JOKES!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS GOES OUT TO MY HOMIE MIKE PAGE AND HIS 66 EL CAMINO.....JUST HIT THE PAGES OF THE JULY EDITION OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.........PROPS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 12 2011, 05:15 PM~20540273
> *CONGRATULATIONS GOES OUT TO MY HOMIE MIKE PAGE AND HIS 66 EL CAMINO.....JUST HIT THE PAGES OF THE JULY EDITION OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.........PROPS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!
> *


  :rimshot:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 12 2011, 05:15 PM~20540273
> *CONGRATULATIONS GOES OUT TO MY HOMIE MIKE PAGE AND HIS 66 EL CAMINO.....JUST HIT THE PAGES OF THE JULY EDITION OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.........PROPS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!
> *


 CLEAN AS FUCK!
I MISS MY EL CO.
CONGRATS MIKE....
:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2011, 08:55 PM~20542080
> *  :rimshot:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 12 2011, 05:15 PM~20540273
> *CONGRATULATIONS GOES OUT TO MY HOMIE MIKE PAGE AND HIS 66 EL CAMINO.....JUST HIT THE PAGES OF THE JULY EDITION OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.........PROPS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!
> *




:yes: :h5: 

very nice ride homie


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+May 12 2011, 10:00 PM~20542749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 12 2011, 04:15 PM~20540273
> *CONGRATULATIONS GOES OUT TO MY HOMIE MIKE PAGE AND HIS 66 EL CAMINO.....JUST HIT THE PAGES OF THE JULY EDITION OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.........PROPS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*according to the wheather channel its cool till the late afternoon, so IT'S ON*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 15 2011, 07:38 AM~20555980
> *according to the wheather channel its cool till the late afternoon, so IT'S ON
> *


It's 12:30 PM and its hailing outside my house  I think it's safe to say this is a reschedule  Try next weekend Brandon it's supposed to be cool weather wise. Saturday sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

SUP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@May 16 2011, 06:19 PM~20565916
> *SUP HOMIES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is this going to be a free one?


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 17 2011, 07:47 AM~20569674
> *is this going to be a free one?
> *



yes..thats how we roll homie come thru and chop it up a minute.VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE.....


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

we rydin today?? if so what park??


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 22 2011, 03:42 AM~20602904
> *we rydin today??  if so what park??
> *


 :uh: was busy today


----------



## alwayzonurmind (Feb 24, 2011)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

CHECK IT OUT...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

thats a good history lesson ^^^^


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 27 2011, 12:29 PM~20641717
> *thats a good history lesson ^^^^
> *


THANKS BRO....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Stockton t.t.t.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT FOR STOCKTON ..AFTER THE WEATHER COMES BACK WE WILL BE BACK :h5:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

DUKE -65- said:


> SUP HOMIES :biggrin:


HOPE IT DONT RAIN ..


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Stockton is going to get it crackin AGAIN!!! real soon....bad weather and a couple little pissing matches can't stop a whole city!!!

PLEASE LEAVE THE GUNS, COLORS, AND ATTITUDES AT YOUR HOUSE!!!

We need everyone to help keep the PEACE at these events, that means keep your club, friends and family in check if needed.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> Stockton is going to get it crackin AGAIN!!! real soon....bad weather and a couple little pissing matches can't stop a whole city!!!
> 
> PLEASE LEAVE THE GUNS, COLORS, AND ATTITUDES AT YOUR HOUSE!!!
> 
> We need everyone to help keep the PEACE at these events, that means keep your club, friends and family in check if needed.


 ant jus took everybody to chuurch with that one


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

JUST KEEPIN IT REAL...:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

:dunno:whats up guys are we ready to get this going again???:dunno:


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

Lets do this....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> :dunno:whats up guys are we ready to get this going again???:dunno:


yes sir ..how bout the 19th ...that will give plenty of time for the heads up....what you think stockton


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ANTDOGG said:


> yes sir ..how bout the 19th ...that will give plenty of time for the heads up....what you think stockton


car show at the fairgrounds with tower of power that day


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

billjack said:


> car show at the fairgrounds with tower of power that day


 the show is saturday the 18th:thumbsup:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

IM DOWN TO COME OUT SUNDAY THE 19TH.. WHERE WE GONNA DO IT AT??


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ANTDOGG said:


> the show is saturday the 18th:thumbsup:


Coo


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*- IMPALAS SPONSORED EVENT - *
*CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW JULY 2nd IN STOCKTON, DEADLINE FOR REG'S JUNE 17th. Come and Make a Difference in a Youth's Life! For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520 **[email protected]*


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Let's do it then fella's


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

I hear it's at Webber Point...
I'm down to ride, it's been minute.


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

starting at webber point end up were ever we end up. I got the pit in the back seat ready to go father's day cruise so let's pull the ride's out and hit the town ''6-19-11 sundays in stockton ''


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

its official SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON is on and crackin again!!!

starting this month on fathers day the 19th at WEBER POINT come hang out for a _*kick it and cruise*_ up and down Weber St. between Center St. and Lincoln.

parking on both sides of the street.....come early and get the best parks!!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

GETTING BACK TO THE WAY IT WAS!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT, EVERYBODY JUST HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH NO DRAMA...LETS GET IT GOING AGAIN AND SHOW EVERYONE HOW STOCKTON GETS DOWN!!!...HOPE TO SEE YOU AT WEBER POINT ON THE 19TH


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

JUST A FEW THROWBACK PIC'S OF SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON....


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

209TIME!!! said:


> THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT, EVERYBODY JUST HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH NO DRAMA...LETS GET IT GOING AGAIN AND SHOW EVERYONE HOW STOCKTON GETS DOWN!!!...HOPE TO SEE YOU AT WEBER POINT ON THE 19TH


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

209TIME!!! said:


> JUST A FEW THROWBACK PIC'S OF SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON....


:naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Take it to the top.....


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ANTDOGG said:


> yes sir ..how bout the 19th ...that will give plenty of time for the heads up....what you think stockton


 LETS GO TO STRIB INSTEAD....POST AND Q IT UP........LIKE ROB SAID HE HAS THE PIT.....MEET AT WEBERS POINT AND CARAVAN TO STRIB........JUST MY 2 CENTS........:biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

209TIME!!!;13934214 said:


>


 ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

I LIKE THAT PIC


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

_*TTT:thumbsup:*_


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STKN209 said:


>


SO WHATS UP STOCKTON?? I KNOW WERE ALL GOING TO REPRESENT AT THE FAIR THIS SATURDAY. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

_* sundays in stockton ttt*_


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Robert84 said:


> starting at webber point end up were ever we end up.
> 
> ILL BE THERE


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


> Robert84 said:
> 
> 
> > starting at webber point end up were ever we end up.
> ...


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

TTT SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON... SANGRE LATINA N NEW STYLE ALREADY OUT THERE HOLDING IT DOWN N LOOKN GOOD...


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Friends Outside Wheels Show & Shine Saturday June,25 2011 at Webber Point.Bring your Lowriders and Motorcycles Live Music,Food,Vendors Registration on the day of event is $25 (includes t-shirt)..............


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

whats up homies what we gonna do this sunday???


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

209TIME!!! said:


> whats up homies what we gonna do this sunday???


Lets this going again, im down for where ever as long as I'm riding :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> whats up homies what we gonna do this sunday???


 im down for wutever


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

here some pics i found in my old cam.....


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

this aint going down anymore?


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

USO TOY DRIVE 7/31/11


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Kool pics Ant!!!! Keep them coming....


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

looks like a good turn out did'nt know you guys were still doing this :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*DONT FORGET TO HIT UP SONICS FRIDAY NIGHT* :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

*bump....:thumbsup:*


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

AHH SHIT YOU READY TO BRING THIS BACK ROB........MAYBE WE START THIS SUNDAY,,WEATHER IS GOOD PARKS ARE OPEN AND MY CAR RUNS...WHY NOT.....


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

keep it at one park striblet gets the most cars so keep it at stribley you guys are so hard headed and you wonder why some times people show up and sometimes they dont one park and stockton will pop :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THE REASON WHY SAC IS ALWAYS A BOMB ASS TURN OUT AND IS ALWAYS CRACKING CUZ THEY TRY AND KEEP IT AT THE PARK THAT GETS THE BIGGEST TURN OUT PEOPLE DONT WONT TO GO FROM PARK TO PARK AND THOSE WHO NEVER CAME TO STOCKTONS IS NOT GO WONT TO HAVE TO FIND THE PARK AND EVERY OTHER WEEK END TRY AND REMEBER WHAT PARK ITS GO BE AT TO ME IT MAKE SENTS IF YOU WONT THIS TOWN TO CRACK LEAVE IT AT STRIBLEY :dunno:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:wave:*BUMP...TTT. LETS DO THIS ANTDOGG...READY TO BBQ HIT SOME SWITCHS*


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm down to ride and Q it up bro, where ever is clever......at any PARK.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> THE REASON WHY SAC IS ALWAYS A BOMB ASS TURN OUT AND IS ALWAYS CRACKING CUZ THEY TRY AND KEEP IT AT THE PARK THAT GETS THE BIGGEST TURN OUT PEOPLE DONT WONT TO GO FROM PARK TO PARK AND THOSE WHO NEVER CAME TO STOCKTONS IS NOT GO WONT TO HAVE TO FIND THE PARK AND EVERY OTHER WEEK END TRY AND REMEBER WHAT PARK ITS GO BE AT TO ME IT MAKE SENTS IF YOU WONT THIS TOWN TO CRACK LEAVE IT AT STRIBLEY :dunno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> THE REASON WHY SAC IS ALWAYS A BOMB ASS TURN OUT AND IS ALWAYS CRACKING CUZ THEY TRY AND KEEP IT AT THE PARK THAT GETS THE BIGGEST TURN OUT PEOPLE DONT WONT TO GO FROM PARK TO PARK AND THOSE WHO NEVER CAME TO STOCKTONS IS NOT GO WONT TO HAVE TO FIND THE PARK AND EVERY OTHER WEEK END TRY AND REMEBER WHAT PARK ITS GO BE AT TO ME IT MAKE SENTS IF YOU WONT THIS TOWN TO CRACK LEAVE IT AT STRIBLEY :dunno:



I TOTALLY AGREE TO WHO EVER POSTED THIS INFORMATION ABOUT THE CHANGES OF THE DIFFERENT PARKS !!! WE TRAVEL FROM VALLEJO AND TO TRAVEL FROM PARK TO PARK IS NOT SUFFICIENT !!!! HOWEVER KEEPING THE LOWRIDERS COMING TO THE MAIN PARK WHICH IS STRIBLEY WOULD BE GREAT !!!! NEVERTHELESS, THE TIMES WE CAME TO STOCKTON THIS PARK HAS ALWAYS HAD THE BIGGEST TURN OUT !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> I TOTALLY AGREE TO WHO EVER POSTED THIS INFORMATION ABOUT THE CHANGES OF THE DIFFERENT PARKS !!! WE TRAVEL FROM VALLEJO AND TO TRAVEL FROM PARK TO PARK IS NOT SUFFICIENT !!!! HOWEVER KEEPING THE LOWRIDERS COMING TO THE MAIN PARK WHICH IS STRIBLEY WOULD BE GREAT !!!! NEVERTHELESS, THE TIMES WE CAME TO STOCKTON THIS PARK HAS ALWAYS HAD THE BIGGEST TURN OUT !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah when I've been out to Stockton I'll like going to that same park as was cracking there we come out there for far way we don't want to drive all way around wasting tank loads of gas come on get off on the street real quick like kissing where do you post you really familiar with on a off freeway good idea


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think we all should stay Kicking it at Strible? park . its a cool ass spot and easy to get to off the highway. so if you keep it there at that park im down for driving down to stockton every sunday to kick it. its just a hop skip and a jump :thumbsup:  So is this happening this Sunday??? let a Sista know:rofl: JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO,CA. CALLING ALL RIDERS IN SAC, LETS SUPPORT OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS IN STOCKTON , CAUSE THEY SUPPORT OUR TOWN!!! SO LET DO THIS:420:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey essex whats up homie? JUST ROLLIN HERE how every thing? good i hope. hope to see you soon im waitin for you lol:yes::roflmao:take care


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

IM GO KEEP IT 1000 WHEN IT GOES TO STRIBLEY I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THATS THE O G PARK FOR LOW RIDING THAT PARK USE TO CRACK BACK IN THE DAYS THATS WHY I DID MY 50TH B DAY THERE AND THATS WHAT STARTED IT SO WHY CHANGE IT IF IT CRACKS KEEP IT THERE LIKE THEY SAY IF ITS NOT BROKE DONT FIX IT:dunno: SO THERE FOR WITH THAT BEING SAID SENTS STRIBLEY CRACKS WHEN ITS THERE LEAVE IT THERE :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> IM GO KEEP IT 1000 WHEN IT GOES TO STRIBLEY I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THATS THE O G PARK FOR LOW RIDING THAT PARK USE TO CRACK BACK IN THE DAYS THATS WHY I DID MY 50TH B DAY THERE AND THATS WHAT STARTED IT SO WHY CHANGE IT IF IT CRACKS KEEP IT THERE LIKE THEY SAY IF ITS NOT BROKE DONT FIX IT:dunno: SO THERE FOR WITH THAT BEING SAID SENTS STRIBLEY CRACKS WHEN ITS THERE LEAVE IT THERE :dunno:


. That's whats up!!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Just wondering I was reading the thread and the thread dates and I'm confused


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

NOW ARE WE GOING FOR THIS SUNDAY ???? THAT WOULD BE NICE CAUSE IM READY TO RIDE HOMIES


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> NOW ARE WE GOING FOR THIS SUNDAY ???? THAT WOULD BE NICE CAUSE IM READY TO RIDE HOMIES


 I DONT NO IF THEY GOT A DATE YET IM JUST WAITING FOR A DATE TO IF IT GOES TO STRIBLEY IM THERE ONLY WHEN IT GOES THERE uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

handle it smiley.....u get the ball rollin


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> handle it smiley.....u get the ball rollin


 ALRITE MIKE HERE IT IS LETS DO IT SUNDAY JAN 29TH 2012 LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STRIBLEY PARK STOCKTON ARE YOU READY LETS GET IT STARTED THE EVERY OTHER SUNDAY AFTER THAT STRIBLEY IS THE PARK I WILL GET WITH BRANDEN AND GET IT SET UP uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

have at it ill be at the turlock swapmeet:thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> have at it ill be at the turlock swapmeet:thumbsup:


Me Too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Oso64 said:


> Me Too!:thumbsup:


Me too


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

LMAO:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:N PEOPLE WONDER Y NO ONE EVER GETS TOGETHER IN STOCKTON... THE TURLOCK SWAPMEET... U CAN GO TO THE SWAPMEET N B BACK IN TOWN WITH UR RIDES DUSTED OFF BY NOON!! WE GOT PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN TRYNA COME THRU AND SUPPORT US HERE IN STOCKTON... NOT TRYNA TALK SHIT OR START THE 2012 209 REAL RIDER BATTLE...LOL BUT COME ON NOW GUYS, GET IT TOGETHER!
:drama:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THE DATE WILL BE JAN 29TH AT STRIBLEY PARK I WILL MAKE A NEW THREAD ON THIS LATER 2 NITE WHEN I GET HOME KOOL HRTBT65uffin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

.T.T.T.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

HRTBT65 said:


> LMAO:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:N PEOPLE WONDER Y NO ONE EVER GETS TOGETHER IN STOCKTON... THE TURLOCK SWAPMEET... U CAN GO TO THE SWAPMEET N B BACK IN TOWN WITH UR RIDES DUSTED OFF BY NOON!! WE GOT PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN TRYNA COME THRU AND SUPPORT US HERE IN STOCKTON... NOT TRYNA TALK SHIT OR START THE 2012 209 REAL RIDER BATTLE...LOL BUT COME ON NOW GUYS, GET IT TOGETHER!
> :drama:


 THERE IS A NEW THREAD ITS CALLED LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON JAN 29TH 2012 uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

i have an ideal why not do this:
1st. month -- Sacramento Williamland Park
2nd. month -- Stockton stribly Park
3rd. month -- Modesto Beardbrook Park
4th. month -- Bay Area input on location
this way we as lowriders can hit your town three times a year, not every sunday maybe some saturdays:thumbsup:
stribly has parking around the park with alot of grass but.
oak park has a parking lot with alot of grass both og parks
just my 2 cents


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

ncridahz said:


> stribly has parking around the park with alot of grass but.
> oak park has a parking lot with alot of grass both og parks
> just my 2 cents



tru that...the only reason it looks like stribly is crackin cuz thers no parkin except around the park and st is full of people stuck drivin by...oak park and louis have the biggest parkin for ALL TO STOP AND KICK IT..UNLESS U GOT SMILEYS GAS CARD:biggrin:and want to drive around all day


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

ANTDOGG said:


> AHH SHIT YOU READY TO BRING THIS BACK ROB........MAYBE WE START THIS SUNDAY,,WEATHER IS GOOD PARKS ARE OPEN AND MY CAR RUNS...WHY NOT.....


:thumbsup:see u tomorow


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)

:bowrofl:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

HRTBT65 said:


> LMAO:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:N PEOPLE WONDER Y NO ONE EVER GETS TOGETHER IN STOCKTON... THE TURLOCK SWAPMEET... U CAN GO TO THE SWAPMEET N B BACK IN TOWN WITH UR RIDES DUSTED OFF BY NOON!! WE GOT PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN TRYNA COME THRU AND SUPPORT US HERE IN STOCKTON... NOT TRYNA TALK SHIT OR START THE 2012 209 REAL RIDER BATTLE...LOL BUT COME ON NOW GUYS, GET IT TOGETHER!
> :drama:


well said rich :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TA'DAY WAS A GOOD DAY THANKS SANGRE LATINA CC FOR BBQ'N AT THE PARK...MUCH LOVE HOMIEZ HAD A GOOD AS TIME....IT WAS KOOL BRING'N OUT THE LOW,CANT WAIT TILL SUMMER........IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERYONE,ITS NOT ABOUT CLUBS ITS ALL ABOUT FAMILY......:thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

True that TTT


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

STKN209 said:


> TA'DAY WAS A GOOD DAY THANKS SANGRE LATINA CC FOR BBQ'N AT THE PARK...MUCH LOVE...HOMIEZ.....HAD A GOOD AS TIME....IT WAS KOOL BRING'N OUT THE LOW......CANT WAIT TILL SUMMER........IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERYONE.....ITS NOT ABOUT CLUBS ITS ALL ABOUT FAMILY......:thumbsup:[/QUOT
> *TTT..:thumbsup:*


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

The familia had a good time bro, hitting the switches on Charter way to finish the day was firme. Till next time homies.....TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

IZZYS68 said:


> The familia had a good time bro, hitting the switches on Charter way to finish the day was firme. Till next time homies.....TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> TA'DAY WAS A GOOD DAY THANKS SANGRE LATINA CC FOR BBQ'N AT THE PARK...MUCH LOVE HOMIEZ HAD A GOOD AS TIME....IT WAS KOOL BRING'N OUT THE LOW,CANT WAIT TILL SUMMER........IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERYONE,ITS NOT ABOUT CLUBS ITS ALL ABOUT FAMILY......:thumbsup:



t.t.t.:thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
T
T
For Stocktone


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. WILL BE THERE ON THE 29TH 7 DEEP MAYBE 8 DEEP :nicoderm: SMILE WHEN YOU SEE ME :bowrofl:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> THE DATE WILL BE JAN 29TH AT STRIBLEY PARK I WILL MAKE A NEW THREAD ON THIS LATER 2 NITE WHEN I GET HOME KOOL HRTBT65uffin:


YUP WICKED RIDAZ WILL ROLL THRU.....HOW BOUT ROLLING THRU SONICZ TOMORROW.....WE THERE EVERY FRIDAY.... LOW N SLOW HOMIEZ......TTPT


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Nor Cal Customs will be there see you sunday Bill Jack


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

billjack said:


> well said rich :thumbsup:











see you on sunday bring enough booze and some king crab legs lol just bring the booze:h5:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

billjack said:


> well said rich :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

one4SJ said:


> Nor Cal Customs will be there see you sunday Bill Jack


Coo but wrong thread	E


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT see everybody on Sunday.....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

t.t.t.


----------



## stonedstevieg (Feb 23, 2012)

aye homies, gracias putting this event together! my family and i crused through tonight and the atmosphere was positive. so it goes down every sunday? keep up the good work!


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT ....for sundays in stockton bump city..


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

MANTECA HISPANIC CHAMBER/ BROWN PERSUASION CC... PRESENT CINCO DE MAYO SHOW N SHINE,,FREE,, JUS BRING OUT YOUR RIDE AND BRING THE FAMILY AND ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES,, ALL DAY EVENT,,SET UP,,8AM---11AM,,,,FLYER COMIN SOON,,,INFO CONTACT BPCC..CC...WE HAVE SOMEWHERE TO SHOW OUR RIDES,,,,,MAY 5th....


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ WERE IN STOCKTONE ON SUNDAY.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

we ready yet?


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> thanks for the PROPS ANTDOGG.......Sangra Latina C.C. has been holdin it down since we all been kickin it and hangin out.......its only going to grow, so you and your club members deserve some props fro that too homie!!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

sunday the 30th sounds real good


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

ANTDOGG said:


> sunday the 30th sounds real good


:h5:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


> sunday the 30th sounds real good


I'm ready 30th sound good ...


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

ANTDOGG said:


>


juan lookin like cee lo green lol


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

What's going down!!?


----------

